# Guide to running multiple GPU work units



## KieX (Oct 21, 2012)

*DISCLAIMER: Use this at your own risk! It is entirely down to each user to update as needed!*
*Users of app_info.xml method:* This method will not be supported by WCG in the future. Please check the prerequisites list below and use the new setup guide. This is much simpler, with no AMD/NVIDIA specific code and avoids a lot of issues we encountered in the past


*Index:*
1) Why run multiple GPU work units?
2) Prerequisites
3) Auto-setup utility for app_config.xml
4) Manual setup guide for app_config.xml
5) Troubleshooting
6) Old app_info method


*1) Why run multiple GPU work units?*
By default World Community Grid is setup to run a single GPU WU on your machine. This guide will show you how to get better performance from your GPU by running more than 1 WU at a time. This can increase the output of both your PPD (point per day) and the runtime per day. This is achieved by creating a file called app_config.xml to detail how to use your hardware


*2) Prerequisites*
Before creating the app_config.xml file you will need:


> *NOTE* If you were using app_info.xml before:
> Please hit "No new tasks" and complete your WU. Once your task list is clear, please remove the app_info.xml file and update BOINC to version 7.0.40 or above. Do not update before you clear the tasks as you may encounter problems submitting finished work units.



Install BOINC version 7.0.40 or above. Currently 7.0.42 is available as BETA but should be stable.
Download page for all versions: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


Check you have the latest NVIDIA or AMD drivers for your graphics card. (Complete install is best to make sure all needed files are there)
Download page for NVIDIA: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx
​Download page for AMD: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
*For AMD crunchers under Windows 8:* You will need to use 13.2beta drivers or higher (13.2b4 works for sure) to avoid instant WU errors.


Make sure your graphics card is supported! The link below shows a list of cards that are NOT compatible:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=GPU#610


Login to the WCG website and check your project lists include HCC and that the option to do GPU work is ticked on the profile assigned to your computer.


*3) Auto-setup utility for app_config.xml*
The fastest way to setup the file is using m&m's easy to use utility. Enter your desired numbers and everything will be created for you in the right place. Remember to restart your BOINC Manager aftwerwards in order for the file to be read correctly:

*Link to post / file download link:* Utility to run multiple GPU work units


m&m's said:


> Hello everybody, I did a utility to set all the settings required faster.
> The utility works with Vista/7/8 and with the new app_config.xml (BOINC version 7.0.40 or above).
> 
> Basically, it creates the app_config.xml with all your settings.




*4) Manual setup guide for app_config.xml*
If you would prefer to make all changes manually you can follow the steps listed below. (If you've already used the auto-setup in previous point, you can skip this entirely).

Alternatively if you prefer to manually edit your file the nextOpen notepad or other text editor and copy the following code into it:


agent00skid said:


> ```
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>hcc1</name>
> ...



Edit the following according to your setup:
*max_concurrent:* This specifies the maximum number of WU the app can run at a time. Best to set this to the number of total HCC1 WU your computer will be doing at a time.


*gpu_usage:* This specifies the % use of the GPU per WU. Set this according to how many WU you want to run per GPU.
*1 / Desired WU per GPU = gpu_usage*


*cpu_usage:* This specifies the % use of CPU threads per GPU WU. The default value is 1, but if you want to run more GPU WU than you have CPU cores edit it accordingly.
*Total CPU Threads / Total GPU WU = cpu_usage*


Save the file as "app_config.xml" into your WCG project folder.
(Default Windows 7: C:\Program Data\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org)
(Default Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org)


Open BOINC and you're done!
Check the event log (ctrl+shift+e) for any errors. I found that in switching from app_info it sometimes doesn't download any WU but once you hit the "update" button a few times it all looks normal. If you get an error about app_name not found in file, check the numbers you entered are correct and perhaps reset the project.

max_concurrent can be used to limit the HCC WU. For example if you have 8 CPU threads and want to use 2 for other projects you can set the value for HCC max_concurrent to 6.


*5) Troubleshooting*

*How many WU to run?*
Your mileage may vary, as factors like CPU speed and numer of threads have an impact on performance. The best way to determine what works best for you is to find out how long a single WU takes then see how much longer it takes to complete multiple WU. Below is a simple list for ballpark figures:
- Most NVIDIA: 2-3 WU
- AMD 6970: 4 WU
- AMD 7770: 3-4 WU
- AMD 79xx: 8-12 WU


*Mixed/Multi GPU*
If you're using mixed cards by default BOINC uses the best one, and in some cases may not use all your GPU even if they're the same. To use more than one GPU in the same machine go to the BOINC data folder (normally: C:\Program Data\BOINC) and look for file "cc_config.xml". If it doesn't exist, create it but the contents should have the following:


```
<cc_config>
<options>
[B]<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>[/B]
</options>
</cc_config>
```


*Driver crahses:*
If you are having driver crahses, the following registry modification might prevent that:
(Source: Bun-Bun from XS)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog]
"DisableBugCheck"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog\Display]
"EaRecovery"="0"
```



*6) Old app_info method*
This is for reference only. Not supported in future.


Spoiler



*What is this?*
ATI/AMD users will notice that by default their GPU isn't loaded to 100% and NVIDIA users may have GPU's that are capable of more compute work. This allows you to manually set how many work units you want to crunch simultaneously on your GPU.

*How does it work?*
You create a file called app_info.xml inside the project folder of your BOINC Data folder (normally: C:\Program Data\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org). The contents of this file will determine:
- How many GPU WU to run at a time
- Which WCG projects to run

*Intestested! Where do I start?*
The basic steps to this are:


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 1: Create new profile on wcg site with HCC only and make it default.
> 2: Attach the rig you want to crunch the app_info with to the profile
> 3: Uninstall Boinc/Wcg
> 4: Delete folder under program Data
> ...



*GPU User settings*
(Please modify these to suit your system. If in doubt, ask.)

Replace the number in <count>*.5*</count> according to how many GPU WU you want to run at same time:

.5 for 2 GPU work units
.33 for 3 GPU work units
.25 for 4 GPU work units

*1 / Desired GPU WU Total = count*
(example: 1 / 4 GPU WU = 0.5 coprocessor count)

This applies to both single and multiple GPU setups.

*CPU User settings*
If you want to run more GPU work units than you have CPU cores, change the <avg_ncpus>*1.0*</avg_ncpus> line to specify how much of a thread to use on average:

*Total CPU Threads / Total GPU WU Total = avg_ncpus*
(example: Dual core CPU / 4 GPU WU = 0.5 avg_ncpus)

This applies to both single and multiple GPU setups.

*Multiple card setup*

If you're using mixed cards by default BOINC uses the best one, and in some cases may not use all your GPU even if they're the same. To use more than one GPU in the same machine go to the BOINC data folder (normally: C:\Program Data\BOINC) and look for file "cc_config.xml". If it doesn't exist, create it but the contents should have the following:


```
<cc_config>
<options>
[B]<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>[/B]
</options>
</cc_config>
```

*Templates*
(Current HCC version: 7.05)
If you want to crunch all projects, you can use this link for reference information: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files.
An example of this in use by Norton: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2786213&postcount=394

*ATI/AMD GPU ONLY* (No CPU work)


Spoiler





```
<app_info> 
 <app> 
 <name>hcc1</name> 
<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
 </app> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <app_version> 
 <app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
 <version_num>705</version_num> 
 <platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
 <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus> 
 <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus> 
 <coproc> 
 <type>ATI</type> 
 <count>.5</count> 
 </coproc> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
 <main_program/> 
 </file_ref> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
 <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
 </file_ref> 
 </app_version> 
</app_info>
```



*ATI/AMD GPU and CPU HCC* (HCC GPU and HCC CPU only)


Spoiler





```
<app_info> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
	</app> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info>
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
		<executable/>
   </file_info>
	<app_version> 
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
		<version_num>705</version_num> 
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
		<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
		<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.5</count> 
			</coproc> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
			<main_program/> 
		</file_ref> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
			<open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
		</file_ref> 
	</app_version>
	<app_version>
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name>
		<version_num>705</version_num>
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
		<avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
		<max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
		<api_version>6.13.0</api_version>
		<file_ref>
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
			<main_program/>
		</file_ref>
	</app_version>
</app_info>
```



*ATI/AMD GPU and GFAM* (HCC GPU and GFAM CPU only)


Spoiler





```
<app_info>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
   </app>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name>
      <executable/> 
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
      <app_version>
      <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
      <version_num>705</version_num>
      <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
      <plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class>
      <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
      <coproc>
         <type>ATI</type>
         <count>.33</count>
      </coproc>
      <file_ref>
          <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name>
          <main_program/>
      </file_ref>
      <file_ref>
         <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name>
         <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
      </file_ref>
   </app_version>

<app>
    <name>gfam</name>
    <user_friendly_name>GO Fight Against Malaria</user_friendly_name>
</app>

   <file_info>
      <name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_6.12_windows_x86_64</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info> 
   <file_info>
      <name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcgrid_gfam_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</name>
       <executable/>
   </file_info>

<app_version>
    <app_name>gfam</app_name>
    <version_num>612</version_num>
    <platform>windows_x86_64</platform>
    <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
    <flops>3347548492.458962</flops>
    <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_6.12_windows_x86_64</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
    <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
     </file_ref>
     <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
     </file_ref>
</app_version>

<app_version>
    <app_name>gfam</app_name>
    <version_num>612</version_num>
    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
    <flops>3347548492.458962</flops>
    <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_6.12_windows_x86_64</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
    <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
     </file_ref>
     <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
     </file_ref>
</app_version>
</app_info>
```



*NVIDIA GPU Only* (No CPU work)


Spoiler





```
<app_info>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
   </app>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</name>
      <executable/> 
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
      <app_version>
      <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
      <version_num>705</version_num>
      <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
      <plan_class>nvidia_hcc1</plan_class>
      <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
      <coproc>
         <type>CUDA</type>
         <count>.5</count>
      </coproc>
      <file_ref>
          <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</file_name>
          <main_program/>
      </file_ref>
      <file_ref>
         <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name>
         <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
      </file_ref>
   </app_version>
</app_info>
```



*NVIDIA GPU and CPU HCC* (Both GPU and CPU Work units of HCC only)


Spoiler





```
<app_info>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
   </app>   
   <file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</name>
      <executable/> 
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
<app_version>
    <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
    <version_num>705</version_num>
    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
    <plan_class>nvidia_hcc1</plan_class>
    <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
    <coproc>
        <type>CUDA</type>
        <count>.5</count>
    </coproc>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name>
        <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
    </file_ref>
</app_version>
<app_version>
    <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
    <version_num>705</version_num>
    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
</app_version>

</app_info>
```




*Troubleshooting*
*Alternate method:* If this setup doesn't work, an alternate method is described here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283512-How-To-run-multiple-BIONC-clients-on-one-machine-not-an-app_info-method

*Driver crahses:*
If you are having driver crahses, the following registry modification might prevent that:
(Source: Bun-Bun from XS)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog]
"DisableBugCheck"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Watchdog\Display]
"EaRecovery"="0"
```

*How many WU can my GPU handle?*
This is hard to say. I am currently running 2 on my HD7770's. People with OC'd 6970's can do up to 6! Again, treat this as a test starting low.

*Other useful tips:*


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> [Edited]Just be careful loading up the wu's. You only want to load the gpu to around 95%. If you load it to much you will start erroring out the wu's. Also make sure you have good case air flow as the card is going to steady be at 95 or so %. And as KieX stated use at your own risk.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If you recieve this error under messages:
> 
> 10/21/2012 10:19:43 PM	World Community Grid	[error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring
> 
> ...






*Updates to this tutorial*
03-Feb-'13: Updates to utility link and prerequisites
03-Jan-'13: Setup utility by m&m included as preferred method
22-Dec-'12: Full OP update for app_config method.
12-Dec-'12: Updated the NVIDIA code to correct default settings
10-Dec-'12: Added info for multiple GPU setups
26-Nov-'12: Added links to "all-project" app_info files
14-Nov-'12: Added HCC GPU & CPU code
10-Nov-'12: Updated Version number on all templates
10-Nov-'12: Added CPU settings information

Sources:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33962_offset,90
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files
(Credit to original posters, this is is just a simplified version to share with this community.)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting this here, it looks useful!  

I'll add it to my Essentials thread


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you for posting this here, it looks useful!
> 
> I'll add it to my Essentials thread



Thank you [Ion], you did after all help me with finding some of this.


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2012)

That is awesome information KieX!!! Thanks a ton for sharing all the info!

This should be a sticky for sure!!!


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2012)

This is what the .5 setting looks like on a single 7770:







Roughly the same time it used to take for a single WU, but doing 2. Hopefully if this works for others it would also mean a huge boost for TPU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Just be careful loading up the wu's. You only want to load the gpu to around 95%. If you load it to much you will start erroring out the wu's. You just want to get the gpu to use it's idle time so you can maximize the crunching power. Also make sure you have good case air flow as the card is not going to get the break in between the wu's to cool down. It is going to steady be at 95 or so % no down time. And as Keix stated use at your own risk.


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2012)

Whats the heat increase like on the cards?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> This is what the .5 setting looks like on a single 7770:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/Capture.png
> 
> Roughly the same time it used to take for a single WU, but doing 2. Hopefully if this works for others it would also mean a huge boost for TPU.



That's amazing!
If I get an ATI card for the i7-920 build I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Just be careful loading up the wu's. You only want to load the gpu to around 95%. If you load it to much you will start erroring out the wu's. You just want to get the gpu to use it's idle time so you can maximize the crunching power. Also make sure you have good case air flow as the card is not going to get the break in between the wu's to cool down. It is going to steady be at 95 or so % no down time. And as Keix stated use at your own risk.



It doesn't seem to be giving me a steady pattern, still loads, and unloads as before.. just loads higher each time. Will add your advice to the OP though.. that's a pretty good point regarding the errors and cooling.



Bow said:


> Whats the heat increase like on the cards?



For my particular 7770s they were crunching at 45C load, and now they're 50C. GPU load went from about 70% to 91%


Of course.. each card will vary some may have a higher impact. ThE_MaD_ShOt's advice above regarding cooling is very much valid.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

Works like a charm- running 3x wu's on my 7870 atm 

Wondering if I set the count to .125 if I can run all 8 cores on gpu wu's?


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Works like a charm- running 3x wu's on my 7870 atm
> 
> Wondering if I set the count to .125 if I can run all 8 cores on gpu wu's?



From all the posts I've seen, the maximum anyone used is 6 WU on a 7970. No idea if 8 will work or not, this is testing after all. But I'd recommend allowing a few hours in each setting to at least see if it gives any problems.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Works like a charm- running 3x wu's on my 7870 atm
> 
> Wondering if I set the count to .125 if I can run all 8 cores on gpu wu's?



Wow...3 on a HD7870....

How long are they taking to finish?


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...3 on a HD7870....
> 
> How long are they taking to finish?



About 20 seconds longer than single wu's (appr. 01:45 vs 01:25 to 99.415%)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> About 20 seconds longer than single wu's (appr. 01:45 vs 01:25 to 99.415%)


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> About 20 seconds longer than single wu's (appr. 01:45 vs 01:25 to 99.415%)



So looks like you'll be reclaiming cherry pie then


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont have this folder?

C:\ProgramData\boinc\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> So looks like you'll be reclaiming cherry pie then



Possibly tomorrow but not today..... 2 of my remote rigs report in the am so I have a shot at 100k tomorrow


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dont have this folder?
> 
> C:\ProgramData\boinc\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org



Is BOINC installed with default settings? In that case the ProgramData folder may be hidden. Enter the address into an explorer window.

If you can see the ProgramData folder but can't see the boinc folders.. then you probably installed it somewhere else like another drive?


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

We need to get t_ski to give these a try. iirc he's running 3x7970's in his main rig so he has a shot at the daily single cpu crunching record


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Works like a charm- running 3x wu's on my 7870 atm
> 
> Wondering if I set the count to .125 if I can run all 8 cores on gpu wu's?



When I was reading up on this last week there was a guy running 8 on a 7970 and he started getting errors. He had to back it down to 4. It was recommended to add 1 wu at a time until you get close to 95% load and stop there. Once you hit optimal and it takes sometime and patience and skill because you may have to start each wu manually, but you can get it to where one is starting right when another is finishing so there is no down time on the gpu. Also if you run more then on you can have it so there is one at 50% when the one is finishing and one is starting. I haven't tried it because my 6850's are already at 93% load with just one. But the 7850 is fair game as it is just over 80% load with one. When I get some time to play with it I will load that gpu up with more wu's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok I got 4 WU on each card but it shows it taking 38 minutes per WU?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got 4 WU on each card but it shows it taking 38 minutes per WU?



Card is loaded to hard. What is the load percentage? Also be careful of errors.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> When I was reading up on this last week there was a guy running 8 on a 7970 and he started getting errors. He had to back it down to 4. It was recommended to add 1 wu at a time until you get close to 95% load and stop there. Once you hit optimal and it takes sometime and patience and skill because you may have to start each wu manually, but you can get it to where one is starting right when another is finishing so there is no down time on the gpu. Also if you run more then on you can have it so there is one at 50% when the one is finishing and one is starting. I haven't tried it because my 6850's are already at 93% load with just one. But the 7850 is fair game as it is just over 80% load with one. When I get some time to play with it I will load that gpu up with more wu's.



I'm peaking @87% load and 60C max temps so I can definitely fit in a 4th wu. The peak load% only lasts for 5-6 seconds and then it drops into the 70's due to the stagger on the wu's.

I think I can squeeze in a 5th wu without causing errors but I don't think I'll push it THAT hard...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

They have dropped to around 7m per wu. is that good?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm peaking @87% load and 60C max temps so I can definitely fit in a 4th wu. The peak load% only lasts for 5-6 seconds and then it drops into the 70's due to the stagger on the wu's.
> 
> I think I can squeeze in a 5th wu without causing errors but I don't think I'll push it THAT hard...



Let it run for a bit. If the wu's fall on top of each other the load percentage can raise. But if it remains at 87% you just might be able to squeeze a fourth one in.



Here is 2 on a 7850. I probably have room for atleast 1 more but I'll just wait. Also both completed and went to upload state in 2mins 50 secs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok now since its ran for a few minutes my WU are estimating 5-7 minutes a piece


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok now since its ran for a few minutes my WU are estimating 5-7 minutes a piece
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/Capture032.jpg




Cool just keep a close eye for awhile. and for the next day or so and make sure you don't see any errors. I have seen some people start erroring out after a day or so of running. But you do have so sweet cards so you will probably be okay. 

You my friend are going to be back into pie mode.  

My next project for next weekend is to see how many at a time a 2gb 5970 can do.  I just need to keep a careful eye on that card for heat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool just keep a close eye for awhile. and for the next day or so and make sure you don't see any errors. I have seen some people start erroring out after a day or so of running. But you do have so sweet cards so you will probably be okay.
> 
> You my friend are going to be back into pie mode.
> 
> My next project for next weekend is to see how many at a time a 2gb 5970 can do.  I just need to keep a careful eye on that card for heat.



Im going to stop it for the night but tomorrow morning I will start it back up before I goto work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

Works for Nvidia! Got 2 running on a GTX460. Times went from 6:00 for 1 WU to 8:00 for 2 WU's. Thanks KieX!!!!!

Edit: Down to 7:30 per WU.


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Works for Nvidia! Got 2 running on a GTX460. Times went from 6:00 for 1 WU to 8:00 for 2 WU's. Thanks KieX!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/Capture033.jpg



That's good to know, thanks for testing it. Think I'll try it out with the 670 and 560 tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

All of my gpu wu's just vanished  

Deleted the app_info file and restarted the BOINC mgr... no idea what just happened???


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> All of my gpu wu's just vanished
> 
> Deleted the app_info file and restarted the BOINC mgr... no idea what just happened???



This is the sucky thing about using this file. Tried as best to warn in the OP.. but changes to the file can result in loss of the previous WU's 

EDIT: Modified the OP to have another Disclaimer at the start to be clearer on that point. Guess we learn on the trot with this.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay guys apparently just shutting down Boinc, dropping the file into the folder and restarting Boinc is a no no. Norton and I both have had serious problems doing this. It will run the multiple Wu's but it would empty the buffer and would get new work no matter what we tried. If you a having these issues let me know and I will post up the fix for it. 

For those just seeing this post and want to try the script, the proper way to load the app_info file is as follows:

The procedure to install an app_info.xml is to first hit the 'No new tasks' under 'Project' in the Boinc manager then you wait until all your workunits have finished and have been returned and after that you shut down BOINC and then you copy your app_info.xml file in to the BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org map and restart BOINC. Then you hit 'Allow new tasks' in the BOINC manager and click 'Update' under 'Projects' in the BOINC manager, that's it. 

If you recieve this error under messages:

10/21/2012 10:19:43 PM	World Community Grid	[error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring 

Simply ignore it.

If you receive this error:

10/21/2012 10:19:43 PM	World Community Grid	[error] No application found for task: windows_intelx86 640 ; discarding

It indicates that you have not spell the name of the application in the app_info.xml correct or the application is missing in the BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org map, if that's the case you can hit 'Reset project' under 'Projects' in the BOINC manager.


Hope this helps and like I said if you are having problems as I describe in the beginning let me know and I will tell you how to fix your boinc install.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Works for Nvidia! Got 2 running on a GTX460. Times went from 6:00 for 1 WU to 8:00 for 2 WU's. Thanks KieX!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Down to 7:30 per WU.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/Capture033.jpg


Woot!
I've just set both of my GPU systems to start emptying their caches, and I'll try this tweak once they've run out of WUs.  Should be ~2 days on the i7-860 and ~3 days on the i7-2700k 


Norton said:


> All of my gpu wu's just vanished
> 
> Deleted the app_info file and restarted the BOINC mgr... no idea what just happened???


You know when I was having a terrible time with one of my rigs a week or so back...this was the root of that issue.  It can really make BOINC behave strange


----------



## Bun-Bun (Oct 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> *Driver crahses:*
> If you are having driver crahses, the following registry modification might prevent that:
> 
> ```
> ...



Looks like you took this from me over at XS! 

Just kidding. 

Anyway I had an error in it that I corrected in my OP at XS and thats is "EaRecovery"="1" should be ="0"


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay guys apparently just shutting down Boinc, dropping the file into the folder and restarting Boinc is a no no. Norton and I both have had serious problems doing this. It will run the multiple Wu's but it would empty the buffer and would get new work no matter what we tried. If you a having these issues let me know and I will post up the fix for it.
> 
> For those just seeing this post and want to try the script, the proper way to load the app_info file is as follows:
> 
> ...



Will update OP accordingly. 



Bun-Bun said:


> Looks like you took this from me over at XS!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Anyway I had an error in it that I corrected in my OP at XS and thats is "EaRecovery"="1" should be ="0"



I put a link back to the original thread, not a member at XS so couldn't give you a thanks. Happy to put your name in though, this isn't school plagiarism.

Thanks for posting and correcting that error, I'll make the changes needed


----------



## Bun-Bun (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha no worries. I just found it amusing I found your thread while researching further into the topic and it had the same error mine did.

Glad the information is being seen by more of the WCG community.


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Bun-Bun said:


> Haha no worries. I just found it amusing I found your thread while researching further into the topic and it had the same error mine did.
> 
> Glad the information is being seen by more of the WCG community.



Thanks! Keep up the good work


----------



## Bun-Bun (Oct 22, 2012)

In case anyone is curious this is where it came from 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff553893(v=vs.85).aspx

Could also be the solution to the problem many have with both Nvidia/ATI/AMD and the timeout error/BSODs they have been getting. I know it has plagued me in the past and I would have loved to known about this issue.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 10/21/2012 10:19:43 PM World Community Grid [error] No application found for task: windows_intelx86 640 ; discarding



I got this error and found the rig idling this morning. De-tached and re-attached and back to a single work unit. How can i fix this MaD_ShOt?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Pmed' you Buck as I needs some more info fro you and instead of posting a buch of threads in here we will get it taken care of in pm. Then if I see you have the same problem as me and Norton I will post the fix in here.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 23, 2012)

I tried the app_info.xml on my 7950 with the default 3 WUs setting and Catalyst 12.11 instantly crashes. I looked for the registry settings but they don't seem to be there (no Watchdog folder) on Windows 8. Help?


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I tried the app_info.xml on my 7950 with the default 3 WUs setting and Catalyst 12.11 instantly crashes. I looked for the registry settings but they don't seem to be there (no Watchdog folder) on Windows 8. Help?



Which version of BOINC are you running? Just wondering if it's got something to do with this: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33527

What error messages come up in the Event Log?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> Which version of BOINC are you running? Just wondering if it's got something to do with this: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,33527
> 
> What error messages come up in the Event Log?



7.0.28 x64 from Berkeley. I tried the old WCG one initially but it wouldn't even install.

Events are 4101 (Warnings) saying "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> 7.0.28 x64 from Berkeley. I tried the old WCG one initially but it wouldn't even install.
> 
> Events are 4101 (Warnings) saying "Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered."



I'll browse around see if I can come up with anything. Have you tried rolling back to 12.8 Catalyst see if that resolves the issue?


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'll browse around see if I can come up with anything. Have you tried rolling back to 12.8 Catalyst see if that resolves the issue?



I'm running on 12.6's and not having any issues with the 6870 or the 7870....


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pmed' you Buck as I needs some more info fro you and instead of posting a buch of threads in here we will get it taken care of in pm. Then if I see you have the same problem as me and Norton I will post the fix in here.



Add me to the list of people running out of GPU WUs.

*Edit*: I emptied the buffer, removed Boinc, installed it again and added the file and it _looks_ OK.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2012)

I put the file in and I'm crunching 2x GPU WU's but no CPU WU's? wtf? I reset the project.. but still no CPU work...


```
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app sn2s platform windows_intelx86 ver 620 class ; discarding SN2S_AAG25601_0000168_0238_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app sn2s platform windows_intelx86 ver 620 class ; discarding SN2S_AAG25601_0000168_0271_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app sn2s platform windows_intelx86 ver 620 class ; discarding SN2S_AAG25601_0000168_0264_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app dsfl platform windows_intelx86 ver 625 class ; discarding DSFL_00020-47_0000036_0339_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app dsfl platform windows_intelx86 ver 625 class ; discarding DSFL_00020-47_0000036_0801_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hfcc platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding HFCC_target-10_00782401_target-10_0001_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hfcc platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding HFCC_target-10_00782626_target-10_0001_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hfcc platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding HFCC_target-10_00785022_target-10_0000_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hfcc platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding HFCC_target-10_00785299_target-10_0001_0
10/23/2012 4:26:47 PM | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hpf2 platform windows_intelx86 ver 640 class ; discarding qi388_00116_18
```

Also, I'm using a different configuration I found over at XS, but the one listed in this OP didn't work for me either. I choose this other one because it has x64 apps in it.


```
<app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
   </app>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</name>
      <executable/> 
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>hcckernel.cl.6.56</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
      <app_version>
      <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
      <version_num>656</version_num>
      <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
      <plan_class>nvidia_hcc1</plan_class>
      <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
      <coproc>
         <type>CUDA</type>
         <count>0.5</count>
      </coproc>
      <file_ref>
          <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</file_name>
          <main_program/>
      </file_ref>
      <file_ref>
         <file_name>hcckernel.cl.6.56</file_name>
         <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
      </file_ref>
   </app_version>
<app>
    <name>sn2s</name>
    <user_friendly_name>Say No to Schistosoma</user_friendly_name>
</app>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcgrid_sn2s_vina_6.20_windows_x86_64</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info> 
   <file_info>
      <name>wcgrid_sn2s_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.20</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcgrid_sn2s_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.20</name>
       <executable/>
   </file_info>
<app_version>
    <app_name>sn2s</app_name>
    <version_num>620</version_num>
    <platform>windows_x86_64</platform>
    <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
    <flops>3347548492.458962</flops>
    <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcgrid_sn2s_vina_6.20_windows_x86_64</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
    <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_sn2s_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.20</file_name>
          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
     </file_ref>
     <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_sn2s_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.20</file_name>
          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
     </file_ref>
</app_version>
<app_version>
    <app_name>sn2s</app_name>
    <version_num>620</version_num>
    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
    <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
    <flops>3347548492.458962</flops>
    <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcgrid_sn2s_vina_6.20_windows_x86_64</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
    <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_sn2s_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.20</file_name>
          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
     </file_ref>
     <file_ref>
         <file_name>wcgrid_sn2s_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.20</file_name>
          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
     </file_ref>
</app_version>
</app_info>
```

Also, I'm running (_BOINC Manager Version: 7.0.28 (x64) _)


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I put the file in and I'm crunching 2x GPU WU's but no CPU WU's? wtf? I reset the project.. but still no CPU work...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



In order to receive CPU work, the CPU app needs to be explicitly stated in the app_info file. Your errors look like BOINC can't find the information to run the WU's on the server.

What does your app_info look like? Looking at it now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Add me to the list of people running out of GPU WUs.
> 
> *Edit*: I emptied the buffer, removed Boinc, installed it again and added the file and it _looks_ OK.



Pmed with some info for you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 23, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I put the file in and I'm crunching 2x GPU WU's but no CPU WU's? wtf? I reset the project.. but still no CPU work...



Make sure sn2s is checked in your profile on wcg site. 

Also guys I have found it is better to make a special profile just for the rig/rigs running the app_info file. Only have checked whats in the app_info file or you may receive errors. Usually the device manager on wcg site controls the work you receive. You added a file to your client which is trying to take that control away. So the site is trying to force the work to your rig and the App_info file is stopping it from doing it and you get an error. Best if just to make a seperate profile which only has the has the work checked that your app_info file has and nothing no where else. 


Sorry for the double post.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

no matter what I do ,only one project per card

I follow your instruction no new task,shut down boinc create with notepad the file app_info (i use the one for gpu only)but still have 2 task on my cpu and 1 on each card ? maybe i'm dumb


----------



## Daimus (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> no matter what I do ,only one project per card
> 
> I follow your instruction no new task,shut down boinc create with notepad the file app_info (i use the one for gpu only)but still have 2 task on my cpu and 1 on each card ? maybe i'm dumb



Is it an app_info.xml file? Did you put the file in the right folder?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

I put the file in C:\ProgramData\boinc\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I put the file in C:\ProgramData\boinc\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org.



And after putting the file exit BOINC and restart it again? I don't know, it's working fine by me. Maybe KieX knows?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

yes allow new task and update


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Is it still showing as a text file (right) or an xml file (left)?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

xml file


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure what the issue is with yours then????


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

in the folder C:\ProgramData\boinc\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org.  TYPE is written XML


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks norton  I leave it like that it piss me off now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

Are you saving it as a xml file or renaming it to a xml file?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

I create the file with notepad, i try to save as ''all file''after i retry text 

i type app_info.xml for the name of the file


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

That should work. Are you using the app info file for your brand of card?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2012)

When you save it put "" around it. like *"app_info.xml"* and save in notepad.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

yes ATI only gpu
ATI/AMD GPU ONLY (No CPU work)


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> yes ATI only gpu
> ATI/AMD GPU ONLY (No CPU work)



This may sound silly, but have you tried restarting the computer?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

yes i'll try to restart the pc nothing work for me


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> yes i'll try to restart the pc nothing work for me



hope that works. since you have the file and everything in place, I imagine there must be something that's preventing it from loading correctly. hopefully by restarting you can kill off any processes that may be preventing that.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

i received a error message  WCG_HCC1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86_ati_hcc1 in boinc manager


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> i received a error message  WCG_HCC1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86_ati_hcc1 in boinc manager



Can you click on "update" in the projects tab of advanced view? And then copy what it says on the BOINC event log? (CTRL+Shift+E)

I imagine at this point it's read the file which it hadn't before.. and just need to suss out what's needed to get it going.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.28 for windows_x86_64
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Running under account rig1
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Processor: 4 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz [Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7]
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Processor: 6.00 MB cache
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 syscall lm vmx smx tm2 pbe
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, (06.01.7000.00)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Memory: 4.00 GB physical, 8.29 GB virtual
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Disk: 138.29 GB total, 120.84 GB free
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Local time is UTC -4 hours
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | ATI GPU 0: Capeverde (CAL version 1.4.1741, 1024MB, 984MB available, 3264 GFLOPS peak)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | ATI GPU 1: Capeverde (CAL version 1.4.1741, 1024MB, 984MB available, 3264 GFLOPS peak)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | OpenCL: ATI GPU 0: Capeverde (driver version CAL 1.4.1741 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (938.2), 1024MB, 984MB available)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | OpenCL: ATI GPU 1: Capeverde (driver version CAL 1.4.1741 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (938.2), 1024MB, 984MB available)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | Found app_info.xml; using anonymous platform
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: hcckernel.cl.6.56
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | [error] State file error: missing application file wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Config: report completed tasks immediately
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Config: use all coprocessors
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2204973; resource share 100
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 15-Oct-2012 17:12:35)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | Host location: none
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: using your defaults
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Preferences:
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 2047.06MB
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 4053.17MB
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | max disk usage: 69.15GB
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM |  | Not using a proxy
23/10/2012 9:06:26 PM | World Community Grid | update requested by user
23/10/2012 9:06:27 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
23/10/2012 9:06:27 PM | World Community Grid | Not reporting or requesting tasks
23/10/2012 9:06:29 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> *snip*
> 23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | Found app_info.xml; using anonymous platform
> *23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1
> 23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: hcckernel.cl.6.56
> 23/10/2012 8:59:46 PM | World Community Grid | [error] State file error: missing application file wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1*



Seems like there might be something wrong with the xml file. The log shows it's got a problem referencing the information inside. Hard to tell.

I'm attaching my file try replacing yours with this one.. then restart BOINC.. see if it still happens.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

i replace my file with your and still have the same error message

and i don't have and receive any task now


same error with a fresh install


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

Do i uninstall boinc and retry with a fresh install ?


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> i replace my file with your and still have the same error message
> 
> and i don't have and receive any task now



:shadedshu I'm all out of ideas with this one. If you login to the WCG site and check the Forums there's a GPU Support section where you could put your query. There are people who may know how to solve that issue there?

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=560



da_vid said:


> Do i uninstall boinc and retry with a fresh install ?



Yeah.. that could also be a route. Not sure how much patience you have by now seems like these files either work no problem or cause a headache.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

not too much patience today  bad day at work, stupid military engineer lol

thanks for your help and i go check the link


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

da_vid said:


> not too much patience today  bad day at work, stupid military engineer lol
> 
> thanks for your help and i go check the link



Don't blame ya buddy. Sorry couldn't be of more help, ran out of talent or perhaps I need to sleep (almost 3am this side of the pond). Anyway, good luck with that forum


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2012)

EDIT: GPU would crash after every few completed units (corrupting the two it was working on) so I went back to no info file. Going to try 12.11b4 tomorrow. 

I got it working. Seems my 7950 can only run 2 WUs at once with 95-98% usage, and it takes just under 2 minutes for 2 WUs if I am reading it right. I manually added the registry keys and DWORD values but they did nothing when I tried 3 WUs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

Oky I had a problem with my rig with 7850 in it. So I went ahead and blew out my boinc install and redid it. Now I have it set to do 3 wu's at a time. Was taking about 2.2 mins per wu. Now it's 3.2 per wu. And if we figure this the correct way thats averages out to just over 1.6 mins per unit.  Load is 92% temp is 52c fan speed 35%. I will keep an eye on it through out the night and if all goes well I will post my exact procedure. Oh and the app info file seems to not work just right with the newest boinc client from the boinc site. At least for me anyway. I am using the one from WCG site. All is great so far.




As of 8am all is still good. That rig is up to 32 pages of pendings now. I have a total of 46 between all rigs. Once the pending start evening out it ought to start producing great numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

That's amazing indeed!  Between all of my cards, I'm getting about a WU done every 1.5 minutes...now just to wait until the cache empties out so I can do the tweak


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm back to 1 WU at a time without the config due to my GPU crashing every few minutes as I edited in my post above. I am going to try the newest AMD drivers, but I think this could be a Win8 issue. Don't know yet, though.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm back to one as well. It stopped getting new ones during the night. Win 7, 12.8. OP file.


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that this hasn't worked out. Does seem love it or leave it.

There is another way of getting more WU, that involves having more than one BOINC instance. If you are willing to try that alternate way the link to that guide is here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...clients-on-one-machine-not-an-app_info-method


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm back to 1 WU at a time without the config due to my GPU crashing every few minutes as I edited in my post above. I am going to try the newest AMD drivers, but I think this could be a Win8 issue. Don't know yet, though.



This is likely the issue with Win8 not be able to run the BOINC manager available on the WCG website. 
  As Mad Shot stated the WCG version seems to work OK for the multiple wu's but the BOINC one, that works with Win8, has issues. :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

And my rig has stopped reporting and getting work. Don't know what the issue is but I am thinking I am going to go back to just the basic install and do 1 unit at a time. There's just to many bugs with this and I can't baby sit the rig to work out all the problems.


Edit: Working fine again. Don't know what the issue was but that rig does some strange freaky stuff.






[Ion] said:


> That's amazing indeed!  Between all of my cards, I'm getting about a WU done every 1.5 minutes...now just to wait until the cache empties out so I can do the tweak



I wrote that wrong. It was doing a wu in 2mins and 20 secs. Now it is taking 3 mins and 20 secs to do each wu running them 3 at a time. And that averages to just about 1 min and 6.5 secs per wu.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 24, 2012)

After several hours of reading on others sites today, i'll stay with the basic gpu install 
like ThE_MaD_ShOt says I can't '' baby sit'' my rigs when i'm at work

For me the best way to have more point is to have more core or gpu 
I'm working on it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

What I did was uninstall boinc/wcg . Then I went in a deleted the folder under program data. Rebooted. Went onto wcg site a made a profile with just hcc and made it default. I set this rig to use that profile on wcg site. Then I installed the client from wcg site. Not the one from Boinc site. rebooted again. Right after you load the project and as quick as you can click no new task. Shut down the client. Add the app_Info file. I used the gpu only file. Then I restarted the client and hit allow new task. All is good. I rebooted again after everything was done just because.


Now the rig stopped reporting for 4 hrs today but I think it was the rig itself and nothing to do with wcg as it just started back on it's own again.

And even being down for 4 hrs it has already done 20k in ppd so far with just over 3 hrs to go.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's something interesting: 

power users on FreeDC with over 100k ppd on one rig 


1090T w/2x7970's:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=1771988

980X w/2x7970's
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=831699

*Click the cpid link on the specs to link back to the users

I'm certain that KieX will be on this list soon too... like today 

Now someone get t_ski over here to break this record


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

When I grow up I want to be the bottom one.


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Here's something interesting:
> 
> power users on FreeDC with over 100k ppd on one rig
> 
> ...



Well, it's midnight for WCG.. so going to try something new tomorrow:

4WU per card. Did 3 like a champ.. hoping it can cope with one more. Current estimate is ~2WU per minute or perhaps batches of 12WU every 5min






EDIT: If anyone was wondering, I'm using these cards, cheapest I could find: http://uk.msi.com/product/vga/R7770-PMD1GD5.html


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

If they say we are going to have gpu units for the long haul, my butt is going to load up with 7850's.  Seven rigs, 2 pci-e slots per rig, 3 wu's per card, hmm 42 wu's every 3 mins. LOL  So this also means I have to swap in x6's in all systems and upgrade the whole x2 system.


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If they say we are going to have gpu units for the long haul, my butt is going to load up with 7850's.  Seven rigs, 2 pci-e slots per rig, 3 wu's per card, hmm 42 wu's every 3 mins. LOL  So this also means I have to swap in x6's in all systems and upgrade the whole x2 system.



Fingers crossed, very uncertain now. Mind you, there is the electricity cost to consider. Too many GPU's can easily run up the bills. I'm content with these since they're cheaper to run than 2 SB's. The worst will be summer though.. bedroom furnace!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

True. Maybe I will just cut my fleet down to 3 rigs.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Fingers crossed, very uncertain now. Mind you, there is the electricity cost to consider. Too many GPU's can easily run up the bills.


I remember my GPU folding days. i was easily using in excess of 2500 watts 24/7. Electric bill was like $600 USD. Not very sustainable...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine is right at $250 right now but I still have the a/c on during the day. We like it cold.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Here's something interesting:
> 
> power users on FreeDC with over 100k ppd on one rig
> 
> ...


That's really phenomenal.  Yes, GPUs are fast, but 120k PPD (or more) seems all but unbelievable from just two cards.  That's a million points a week from one rig....or about eight times what I accomplished with the PentDCs.


KieX said:


> Well, it's midnight for WCG.. so going to try something new tomorrow:
> 
> 4WU per card. Did 3 like a champ.. hoping it can cope with one more. Current estimate is ~2WU per minute or perhaps batches of 12WU every 5min
> 
> ...


Wow..just beautiful! 
These HD7770s are pretty much just too good to pass one--does anyone know about the effects of running nV and AMD cards in one rig for WCG?


KieX said:


> Fingers crossed, very uncertain now. Mind you, there is the electricity cost to consider. Too many GPU's can easily run up the bills. I'm content with these since they're cheaper to run than 2 SB's. The worst will be summer though.. bedroom furnace!


Yeah, less power than two of the SB setups, and nearly 10x the output!  A hard thing to beat!


BUCK NASTY said:


> I remember my GPU folding days. i was easily using in excess of 2500 watts 24/7. Electric bill was like $600 USD. Not very sustainable...



Aren't you approaching 2000w at this point with the two 4P rigs?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> These HD7770s are pretty much just too good to pass one--does anyone know about the effects of running nV and AMD cards in one rig for WCG?



I know you can run the 2 cards in one rig. I'm not sure about how nice it's going to play with wcg though. I do know you won't be able to use the app_info files as they are gpu specific. Unless theres someone out there that knows what it would take to write one that can use 2 different makes of cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know you can run the 2 cards in one rig. I'm not sure about how nice it's going to play with wcg though. I do know you won't be able to use the app_info files as they are gpu specific.



Alright.  I can always throw a HD7770 or HD7850 in one of my dual-core systems--but I'd be limited to two WUs at a time.  Hopefully I'll have my i7-920 back from RMA this week and then can get that system assembled--we'll see I guess


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

If you can put a 7770 or 7850 in a quad system and run 3 wu's and only do gpu wu's it works like a charm. Also you cpu load never goes over 50% which keeps it nice and cool and it will use all the cores. This is the way I did with my 7850 system and the thing runs very cool. Also the system is very usable. You hardly notice and lag from it even with running 3 wu's on the gpu.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

what is the price of electricity in the usa ??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's really phenomenal.  Yes, GPUs are fast, but 120k PPD (or more) seems all but unbelievable from just two cards.  That's a million points a week from one rig....or about eight times what I accomplished with the PentDCs.
> 
> Wow..just beautiful!
> These HD7770s are pretty much just too good to pass one--does anyone know about the effects of running nV and AMD cards in one rig for WCG?
> ...


I'm around 1800W with both 4P rigs. Should cost about $180.00 to run both rigs 24/7. Huge difference in price is I have Tallahassee Utilities now(cheaper rates by .02/KW) and they do not penalize and charge a much higherrate for over 1500W/household like FPL did. Plus is I have heat for the winter.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If you can put a 7770 or 7850 in a quad system and run 3 wu's and only do gpu wu's it works like a charm. Also you cpu load never goes over 50% which keeps it nice and cool and it will use all the cores. This is the way I did with my 7850 system and the thing runs very cool. Also the system is very usable. You hardly notice and lag from it even with running 3 wu's on the gpu.


Well, I'm certainly not interested in giving up on CPU crunching.  I may move the GTX470s to the i920 rig to that I have a more usable desktop, but I'm certainly going to leave the other four threads crunching regardless.  Heat and power usage aren't really a concern for me ATM, and I'd like to support the other projects (and get my badges in them).  But I could definitely see running 3 HCC GPU WUs on a HD7770 or HD7850 and then 5 WUs on the CPU as well 


da_vid said:


> what is the price of electricity in the usa ??



Here in central NC we pay about 9-10 cents/kWh.



BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm around 1800W with both 4P rigs. Should cost about $180.00 to run both rigs 24/7. Huge difference in price is I have Tallahassee Utilities now(cheaper rates by .02/KW) and they do not penalize and charge a much higherrate for over 1500W/household like FPL did. Plus is I have heat for the winter.


I guess that isn't too bad then.  A third of your previous bill is no laughing matter.  Why wasn't TU an option before?  And does it ever get cold enough in FL for you to even need heat?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

@[Ion]  

twice as me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

da_vid said:


> @[Ion]
> 
> twice as me



You pay ~4.5 cents/kWH in Canada? 

Not only do you get wicked cheap electricity, but you can use the computer to heat the house nine months out of the year  

For now though, I'm in a university dorm, and electricity is free


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

And he gets snow. A lot of friggin' snow. Lucky guy.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

based on 1 day 5 cent for the first 30/kwh  4 cent for the other kwh


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

2 adult, 4 1/2 apartment ,3 Rigs 24/7 max 85$ for 57 days


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I remember my GPU folding days. i was easily using in excess of 2500 watts 24/7. Electric bill was like $600 USD. Not very sustainable...





[Ion] said:


> Here in central NC we pay about 9-10 cents/kWh.





da_vid said:


> @[Ion]
> 
> twice as me



You guys have it too good lol. We get tiered costs here, the first units cost more than the subsequent ones. Makes it quite hard to know how much it's really costing since it seems to change each time. On average.. looking at about 13p (20 cents) per kWh.

The good ol SB fleet was about 300$ a month. Once this SR-2 is the sole cruncher left.. looking at maybe 100$. Too bad there's a 8% price hike coming, gonna need to limit the hours of use :shadedshu


----------



## da_vid (Oct 25, 2012)

we have many hydroelectric dam and we produce more than we use,we sell the extra to the u.s (vermont,new york) it our collective wealth,clean energy


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> You guys have it too good lol. We get tiered costs here, the first units cost more than the subsequent ones. Makes it quite hard to know how much it's really costing since it seems to change each time. On average.. looking at about 13p (20 cents) per kWh.
> 
> The good ol SB fleet was about 300$ a month. Once this SR-2 is the sole cruncher left.. looking at maybe 100$. Too bad there's a 8% price hike coming, gonna need to limit the hours of use :shadedshu


That's really quite the improvement in power usage 

If you need to sell more systems...  


da_vid said:


> we have many hydroelectric dam and we produce more than we use,we sell the extra to the u.s (vermont,new york) it our collective wealth,clean energy



Yes, you guys do a great job with green energy.  I wish we'd do that--but when there's still a national debate about whether global warming is a conspiracy or not, it seems unlikely :shadedshu

Canada really would be such a marvelous country to live in for so many reasons


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> These HD7770s are pretty much just too good to pass one--does anyone know about the effects of* running nV and AMD *cards in one rig for WCG?



Yes Bun-Bun does it - "My one rig has a GTX670 and a Radeon 7850 crunching fine. However in order get get both working with app_info I had to create two instances of boinc. One with ATI app_info and the other with Nvidia app_info. I tried combining them but it wouldn't get any nvidia WU's. Been running two days like this. " from http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files/page2&


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Yes Bun-Bun does it - "My one rig has a GTX670 and a Radeon 7850 crunching fine. However in order get get both working with app_info I had to create two instances of boinc. One with ATI app_info and the other with Nvidia app_info. I tried combining them but it wouldn't get any nvidia WU's. Been running two days like this. " from http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files/page2&



Thank you! 

In that case, I might just have to put the 3rd slot in the i860 to use


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2012)

I tried creating a boinc_2 folder and using a script to run 2 boinc mgr's simultaneously that allows 2 WU's per GPU. This is an alternative to the app_info hack. Here's the link:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283512-How-To-run-multiple-BIONC-clients-on-one-machine-not-an-app_info-method. I'm getting an error when launching from the script, but still working on it.


----------



## KieX (Oct 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I tried creating a boinc_2 folder and using a script to run 2 boinc mgr's simultaneously that allows 2 WU's per GPU. This is an alternative to the app_info hack. Here's the link:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283512-How-To-run-multiple-BIONC-clients-on-one-machine-not-an-app_info-method. I'm getting an error when launching from the script, but still working on it.



Will add that to the OP, had it linked before but had no idea if it worked. Good to know that it does.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2012)

Got a new 7770 coming tomorrow. This time it will be in my new work PC (i7-920 to replace my dying e8400 rig) so I can monitor it more closely. I might try a "dual WCG set-up" if the 3 GPU simultaneous run refuses to pick up new WUs.  When I get it running one way or the other my 970/680 rig will return to folding. It "only" does 15k PPD


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2012)

Monday I'm going to start working on my 970 w/ GTX480 crunching multiple WU's. 
*
EDIT: KieX I still can't get over your rig doing over 100k PPD.. That's awesome brotha!  How many 7770 do you have on that machine?*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Monday I'm going to start working on my 970 w/ GTX480 crunching multiple WU's.
> *
> EDIT: KieX I still can't get over your rig doing ove 100k PPD.. That's awesome brotha!  How many 7770 do you have on that machine?*



He has three going.  Incredible PPD for GPU-only crunching on that


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> He has three going.  Incredible PPD for GPU-only crunching on that



That's just crazy what those little cards can do!


----------



## KieX (Oct 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> That's just crazy what those little cards can do!



Yeah they're great little things, even I'm amazed at the 100K output. Between 33-36K each. Comes at a great time too, since I had to sell off most of my old farm and the 260W it uses is reasonable affordable.

They can run 4WU but the time penalty meant no improvement over 3WU, not even returned units per day. Just encountered my first "no tasks" but setup a WCG profile as ThE_MaD_ShOt suggested, and seems to have worked.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2012)

Has anyone with Nvidia clients got more than 1 WU running? I'm getting errors with the XS script hack, so thinking of going back to this format for multiple GPU WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Has anyone with Nvidia clients got more than 1 WU running? I'm getting errors with the XS script hack, so thinking of going back to this format for multiple GPU WU's.



I'm hoping to test on the GTX470 rig later.  Depends on how long studying takes.  The i7-860 is too unreliable ATM for it to be useful for this, but I should be able to get some good results from this


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, came home from  work to 2 rigs sitting idle with no work. It's back to a single instance for me. I should have my Son's spare HD6850 in a week, so i might try it on that card.


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You pay ~4.5 cents/kWH in Canada?
> 
> Not only do you get wicked cheap electricity, but you can use the computer to heat the house nine months out of the year
> 
> For now though, I'm in a university dorm, and electricity is free



Its's different in Toronto.. we have electricity pricing based on when you're using it (Time of Day)

Ranges from 6.5 cents / kWh to 11.7 cents..

http://www.torontohydro.com/sites/electricsystem/business/yourbilloverview/Pages/TOURates.aspx


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, came home from  work to 2 rigs sitting idle with no work. It's back to a single instance for me.



I gave up as well. To much GPU time wasted.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, came home from  work to 2 rigs sitting idle with no work. It's back to a single instance for me. I should have my Son's spare HD6850 in a week, so i might try it on that card.



Well, given your challenges, I've decided to just leave my cards as-is.  Stability and reliability is more important to me--I just don't have the time to babysit them.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

KieX said:


> *Driver crahses:*
> If you are having driver crahses, the following registry modification might prevent that:
> (Source: Bun-Bun from XS)
> 
> ...



I can't seem to find this on my system?  I have no "watchdog" key


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I gave up as well. To much GPU time wasted.



And I gave it a second change. GPU x 3 and GFAM on a i7-920. 
When I ask not to receive new work it reports right away.
When I ask to receive new work the client doesn't report (set to report every 0.0 day) and hence no new work is downloaded.
When I ask to do only 40% CPU (just 3 CPU aiding the 3 GPU WUs) it still download pure CPU work. wtf? I can't download enough GPU WUs to last a night so I have to lose all WU and run 1 WU during nights.

If I leave the rig unused it does a GPU WU in 3:00 in an average. With only 1 GPU at the time it did it in 2:20 so a nice boost.

Next step must be to try the GPU only version.

Update - installed app_info (HCC and HCC version) on my 680 rig with a two GPU WUs setting. More to follow. Updated: It ran out after two hours. Back to 1 unit again.
Update 2: My 7770 just did auto send and update when it ran out of GPU work. Let's see if it works all night. Updated: It played nice all night I think.


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> And I gave it a second change. GPU x 3 and GFAM on a i7-920.
> When I ask not to receive new work it reports right away.
> When I ask to receive new work the client doesn't report (set to report every 0.0 day) and hence no new work is downloaded.
> When I ask to do only 40% CPU (just 3 CPU aiding the 3 GPU WUs) it still download pure CPU work. wtf? I can't download enough GPU WUs to last a night so I have to lose all WU and run 1 WU during nights.
> ...



What did you do differently to get it to work? Could be useful to know in case someone else has same problem.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

So I made my app_info.xml and followed the steps.  This is what I'm seeing.






I'm getting en error in the Even Log, saying "[error] app version returned from anonymous platform project; ingnored"

So i'm obviously not getting any work on my gpus, so who can tell me what i'm doing wrong?

Please keep in mind i'm on Win8 x64... thanks


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

That's the same error I was getting until I copied the text from the CODE quote in the beginning of the thread.  Something was happening from what I was copying from ThE_MaD_ShOt.  I think that there could be an extra space or something throwing if off just one character.

PM me your email address and I can email you my app file.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

OK, so I came home from work and I had more stuck WU's (one of which was for over 7 hours  ), so I paused everything and closed the client.  I disabled Crossfire and relaunched the client.  It ran for about 5 hours so far without any more stuck WUs. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that it's fixed...


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I made my app_info.xml and followed the steps.  This is what I'm seeing.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/wcg1.png
> 
> I'm getting en error in the Even Log, saying "[error] app version returned from anonymous platform project; ingnored"


 
I have that same error in mine but it's not effecting any thing.


manofthem said:


> So i'm obviously not getting any work on my gpus, so who can tell me what i'm doing wrong?
> 
> Please keep in mind i'm on Win8 x64... thanks



Click on tools and computing preferences, then make sure you have the box checked for use gpu while computer is in use.  Those wu's you have are for gpu's.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I have that same error in mine but it's not effecting any thing.
> 
> 
> Click on tools and computing preferences, then make sure you have the box checked for use gpu while computer is in use.  Those wu's you have are for gpu's.



OMG, i can't believe I forgot to re-check that! (forgot to after the reinstall)  Well, went ahead and checked it, applied, and now it's working.  Seems to be taking a long time, however.  4 WUs per card, may have try 3 because it's saying it's going to take 40 minutes each, which is nuts.  It was doing 1 every 1:30, now 40min?

edit: that's why, gpu usage is like 0....  gotta try to restart it.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 3, 2012)

Give it some time and see what it's at when it finishes.  That's just a rough estimate for the time, it's not the actual amount of time it'll take.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Give it some time and see what it's at when it finishes.  That's just a rough estimate for the time, it's not the actual amount of time it'll take.



I think it's because the driver crashed.  It crashes and then gpu usage plummets.  So I may try a different driver, go back to 12.8 or 12.9, as the 12.11 beta may be an issue.

driver keeps crashing and usage drops.  obviously that's my problem, but now as to why.....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

You have two cards in Crossfire, try disabling it.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm getting a lot of driver crashes, almost immediately.  I disabled cfx, nothing.  Tried 4 WU's, no good.  3 WU's, no good.  I'll try 2 but I fear that it'll be the same.  

I just set it back to 1 each, and it's running normally, each finishing quickly: the last 3 under 1:20.  I dropped the clocks back to stock and it seems that they are finishing faster! 
 

I thought maybe it was MSI AB being open, but I tried with it closed and no difference.

edit:  seems my cpu is not being used like it used to, so that could account for the speed increase   I may have to reinstall the client.

edit2:  tried 2 and it had a problem.  Driver crashed immediately and then stabalized.  Card1 then did nothing, but Card 2 continued to work.  Card 1 usage is down at 0, while 2 is sitting up around 98 most of the time. 

edit3:  driver crashed and it all dropped.  I'm going back to normal now, at least it works


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> What did you do differently to get it to work? Could be useful to know in case someone else has same problem.



I don't know beside using the HCC and HCC app_info file this time.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 3, 2012)

Going back to windows 7 so will be offline for an hour or 2. Driver always crashes on windows 8 and i don't like windows 8 much anyway lol.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm getting a lot of driver crashes, almost immediately.  I disabled cfx, nothing.  Tried 4 WU's, no good.  3 WU's, no good.  I'll try 2 but I fear that it'll be the same.
> 
> I just set it back to 1 each, and it's running normally, each finishing quickly: the last 3 under 1:20.  I dropped the clocks back to stock and it seems that they are finishing faster!
> 
> ...





animal007uk said:


> Going back to windows 7 so will be offline for an hour or 2. Driver always crashes on windows 8 and i don't like windows 8 much anyway lol.



@ manofthem, it could be windows 8 giving you all the problems.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> @ manofthem, it could be windows 8 giving you all the problems.


I believe you are right, I started thinking the same thing. I've been looking around and just read this post from the other day:


Jstn7477 said:


> If you want to keep running multiple WUs on your GPUs, you might want to stick with 7. Supposedly the newest BOINC (not the WCG site one) that is required for Windows 8 has issues with running multiple WUs. My 7950 crashed like a mother trucker until I removed the app_info.xml.


I really don't feel like reinstalling 7, so I'll let it be as is for now.  Hopefully someone will find and post a fix to get multi WU's working well on 8. I really had wanted to get 4 WU's on each card going....


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 3, 2012)

You could always install windows 7 and wcg on another hard drive and only run it when your at work or sleeping.  Just swap them when you want to use the rig for some thing else.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> You could always install windows 7 and wcg on another hard drive and only run it when your at work or sleeping.  Just swap them when you want to use the rig for some thing else.



Yeah maybe I'll give that a go today. Only available drive is an old 64gb ssd that's sitting around; it's not a great drive but it should handle it. I'll report back with what happens.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

So if I understand this right, there is one CPU thread devoted to each GPU WU, correct?  So if I get a 7770 card for the other rig I was trying to get up and running, it may not be able to do multiple WUs on that GPU since it's a single core Pentium 4.  Am I right?

If so, I may have to put it in the kids' rig and take their GTX280 and put it on the P4.  That might work out better that way.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> So if I understand this right, there is one CPU thread devoted to each GPU WU, correct?  So if I get a 7770 card for the other rig I was trying to get up and running, it may not be able to do multiple WUs on that GPU since it's a single core Pentium 4.  Am I right?
> 
> If so, I may have to put it in the kids' rig and take their GTX280 and put it on the P4.  That might work out better that way.



Correct- 1 CPU core per GPU so multiple wu's won't work with a single core....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, after fiddling with it for a while, I finally got it working.  man this stuff can be finicky!











So far it's looking to good.  Each card is running 4 WU's and finishing each at around 2:30 
Let's hope this proves stable; I'll be monitoring it for the next few hours and then it'll be running all night.  

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

I know you guys are getting sick of me , but I appreciate the help
Everything ran well for a while, but then no new work was coming in.  SAW the following errors in the Event log, which i'm assuming accounts for it:










Any ideas why it's not working?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I know you guys are getting sick of me , but I appreciate the help
> Everything ran well for a while, but then no new work was coming in.  SAW the following errors in the Event log, which i'm assuming accounts for it:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/wcg4.png
> 
> Any ideas why it's not working?


Is it 64bit or 32 bit? Looks like it's running with 32 bit.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Is it 64bit or 32 bit? Looks like it's running with 32 bit.



Should be 64 bit.  This is the one I downloaded, and it's installed to Program Files, (not Program Files (x86)
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Should be 64 bit.  This is the one I downloaded, and it's installed to Program Files, (not Program Files (x86)
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php


Hmm, they must just use the same database. I don't think this is a BOINC issue, may just be a WCG issue. But then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Hmm, they must just use the same database. I don't think this is a BOINC issue, may just be a WCG issue. But then again, I could be wrong.



Well, i have no idea.  i'm reinstalling it now just because  Maybe it'll start working 

edit: Ok, maybe some progress.  I've seen that it does better to install normally and actually let it start.  Then shut it down and throw in the app_info file.  It seems to be doing alright now.  Atleast I no longer have the errors in the Event Log that I was getting, likely thanks to the help of KieX! 

I'll post back with more info later, hopefully it works


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

So the good news: I finally got it up and running in a decent manner.  Each card is running 4 WU's and finishing in about 2 minutes (+/- a little).  I had an issue earlier about not receiving work and getting errors, as seen a few posts back, but after a reinstall or 2, as well as some other little fiddles, the errors are gone.  

But, my only thing now is that the work is slow coming in, in that it doesn't stack up ahead like it used to.  Usually as soon as it's ready for work, the old get reported and new ones come, but there has been at least once where it took a few seconds.  

So does anyone know why this is happening and what I can do to stop it?  I'd like to have a bunch lined up ahead, so that's what I'm looking for.

Also thanks to all for the help that you've given me  and


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So the good news: I finally got it up and running in a decent manner.  Each card is running 4 WU's and finishing in about 2 minutes (+/- a little).  I had an issue earlier about not receiving work and getting errors, as seen a few posts back, but after a reinstall or 2, as well as some other little fiddles, the errors are gone.
> 
> But, my only thing now is that the work is slow coming in, in that it doesn't stack up ahead like it used to.  Usually as soon as it's ready for work, the old get reported and new ones come, but there has been at least once where it took a few seconds.
> 
> ...


Adjust your work buffer higher.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Adjust your work buffer higher.



Thanks,  What should I put in for my minimum work buffer and max additional work buffer?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks,  What should I put in for my minimum work buffer and max additional work buffer?


Ion reccomends somewhere between 2-5 days.


> Work Buffer:
> By default, BOINC has a work buffer (stored tasks) set to .25 days. This means that your computer has at least enough work to keep running for .25 days without downloading more WUs. It is recommended to set this to anywhere from 2-5 days so that in case there is a network outage the computer will still have work to do. If the computer is not on much, setting the work buffer to anything higher than 2 days is not advised because the system may not be able to finish the tasks by the deadlines. My personal preference is three days, that way there is generally enough work to last the computer through any project outage, but if something happens to the system, you can still usually complete all of the tasks by their deadlines


Found in this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1603277


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Ion reccomends somewhere between 2-5 days.
> 
> Found in this thread:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1603277



Thanks that's exactly what i needed 

Sorry for all the noob questions the last few days and all the help requested, but I really appreciate it big time!


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks,  What should I put in for my minimum work buffer and max additional work buffer?



To run the gpu wu's you may want to keep your buffer low (<0.5 days). The wu's have a limit/quota.... once you reach the limit, you only get a new one when you report a finished one.

I'm not sure how it works with gpu only setups but on single setups like mine, I get loaded with other non-gpu wu's if I set the buffer too high.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> To run the gpu wu's you may want to keep your buffer low (<0.5 days). The wu's have a limit/quota.... once you reach the limit, you only get a new one when you report a finished one.
> 
> I'm not sure how it works with gpu only setups but on single setups like mine, I get loaded with other non-gpu wu's if I set the buffer too high.



Ok, thank you sir.  Obviously i'm not too familiar either, so I'm going to be monitoring it tonight and tomorrow, and then I should get a better idea of how the buffer should be set


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks that's exactly what i needed
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions the last few days and all the help requested, but I really appreciate it big time!


The way to learn is to ask questions.  As I've stressed, we're here to help 


Norton said:


> To run the gpu wu's you may want to keep your buffer low (<0.5 days). The wu's have a limit/quota.... once you reach the limit, you only get a new one when you report a finished one.
> 
> I'm not sure how it works with gpu only setups but on single setups like mine, I get loaded with other non-gpu wu's if I set the buffer too high.


Ahh, that's a good point for GPU-only systems.  Certainly something to think about!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The way to learn is to ask questions.  As I've stressed, we're here to help
> 
> Ahh, that's a good point for GPU-only systems.  Certainly something to think about!



I know and thanks Ion. I just want *everyone* to know that I do appreciate the assistance I've been receiving here!  It's not wasted either, as I'm going to be a permanent member of the team (as long as I can that is) even after the challenge ends; you don't just abandon your team!  I'm glad I'm getting all the hi-jinks ironed out now   And I'll update later with what buffer works well, as soon as I'm sure about it.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So the good news: I finally got it up and running in a decent manner.  Each card is running 4 WU's and finishing in about 2 minutes (+/- a little).  I had an issue earlier about not receiving work and getting errors, as seen a few posts back, but after a reinstall or 2, as well as some other little fiddles, the errors are gone.
> 
> But, my only thing now is that the work is slow coming in, in that it doesn't stack up ahead like it used to.  Usually as soon as it's ready for work, the old get reported and new ones come, but there has been at least once where it took a few seconds.
> 
> So does anyone know why this is happening and what I can do to stop it?  I'd like to have a bunch lined up ahead, so that's what I'm looking for.



You can increase the buffer like others said.  Another thing is if you return to many wu's that have been aborted or errored out, they will cut down how many wu's you recieve until you have returned more valid results than the invalid ones.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Just an update here: everything is going well.  Currently I have set the work buffer to 0.5, and it seems to be maintaining a nice flow of incoming/outgoing work.  Any higher work buffer, and work seemed to stack up, and any lower it was diminishing.  I'm guessing perfect is somewhere right around there.  

The WU's are getting done between 1:30-2:00, with gpu usage up at 98% almost always.  I haven't had any dreaded errors or aborts, so I think it's smooth sailing from here on out.






Edit: update on buffer - I had it at 0.5, but I noticed that I'm catching up so I'm going to increase it to 0.6


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just an update here: everything is going well.  Currently I have set the work buffer to 0.5, and it seems to be maintaining a nice flow of incoming/outgoing work.  Any higher work buffer, and work seemed to stack up, and any lower it was diminishing.  I'm guessing perfect is somewhere right around there.
> 
> The WU's are getting done between 1:30-2:00, with gpu usage up at 98% almost always.  I haven't had any dreaded errors or aborts, so I think it's smooth sailing from here on out.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121105/wcg1.png



Wow---8 WUs finishing every 2 minutes.  That's very close to 200k PPD you're getting there  

Glad to hear it's been going well for you!

Is this making the computer laggy at all?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow---8 WUs finishing every 2 minutes.  That's very close to 200k PPD you're getting there
> 
> Glad to hear it's been going well for you!
> 
> Is this making the computer laggy at all?



Well, I haven't hit 200k yet, that's t_ski territory. 

My PC isn't too sluggish really, just once in a while with some graphical stuff. But with Internet stuff, music, regular hoopla: not too bad at all.

Next step it to get it going well in Windows 8


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

I now have 12 WU's completing every 2:07-2:28.  That's about one every 12.5 Seconds 

The only thing I've noticed is that it makes pr0n videos slow and jerky...


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I now have 12 WU's completing every 2:07-2:28.  That's about one every 12.5 Seconds
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is that it makes pr0n videos slow and jerky...



ONLY every 12.5 seconds...

Pick it up! 


But on a serious note, mad props to you!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I now have 12 WU's completing every 2:07-2:28.  That's about one every 12.5 Seconds
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is that it makes pr0n videos slow and jerky...



That's pretty insane, "props to you" as the dude says!  Is that your max, as you're rocking the 12 threads?  I think I read in one of these threads about running more WUs than you have threads, but I think that it'll be too much work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Well, I haven't hit 200k yet, that's t_ski territory.
> 
> My PC isn't too sluggish really, just once in a while with some graphical stuff. But with Internet stuff, music, regular hoopla: not too bad at all.
> 
> Next step it to get it going well in Windows 8


Well, your theoretical output should be ~185-190k.  Obviously actual output will be a tad slower 


t_ski said:


> I now have 12 WU's completing every 2:07-2:28.  That's about one every 12.5 Seconds
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is that it makes pr0n videos slow and jerky...



Oh, only one every 12.5 seconds 
I get one ever ~minute (not counting the CPUs) and I consider that good


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski is now #3 in the world with manofthem following pretty close at #13 

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0

I'll bet that T hits #1 within the next 2-3 days...

You guys are rocking the WCG world!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> t_ski is now #3 in the world with manofthem following pretty close at #13
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0
> 
> ...



Wow---someone on our Team with a host that's #3 in the world by PPD.  That sure beats the ~#130 in the world that my 2700k does@

I'm dubious that he can hit #1 unless he gets another card--but still, #3 is amazing.

Although, given what he's done, I guess we shouldn't be too surprised


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, that number was with three WU's per GPU, and I just bumped it up to four.  I did have to stop my WHS through, but that wasn't very many points.  And I am having some trouble getting  my P4 rig to boot now   Never got that one up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

This thread is now a sticky


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> This thread is now a sticky



Very good call, this thread was a huge help for me!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

So I have the HD7770 doing 3 WUs at once right now.  But I'm having some difficulties--not only am I getting now CPU tasks (I told it to give me GFAM), but I'm also not getting any more GPU WUs.  Once these run out in a few minutes, I'm going to try uninstalling and deleting everything per the instructions in the OP.  The 3 WUs at once are so fast, so I'd definitely like to get it working.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So I have the HD7770 doing 3 WUs at once right now.  But I'm having some difficulties--not only am I getting now CPU tasks (I told it to give me GFAM), but I'm also not getting any more GPU WUs.  Once these run out in a few minutes, I'm going to try uninstalling and deleting everything per the instructions in the OP.  The 3 WUs at once are so fast, so I'd definitely like to get it working.



If you wanted gpu work only, you should copy what's under ATI/AMD GPU ONLY, the first option.  That's what I did.  Maybe try that option and see if it'll give you more gpu work only.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> If you wanted gpu work only, you should copy what's under ATI/AMD GPU ONLY, the first option.  That's what I did.  Maybe try that option and see if it'll give you more gpu work only.



Ahh, but I want CPU work as well 

So I copied and pasted the 2nd option


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, I've tried the version of BOINC from the WCG website, and now I do have 3 WUs running at once.  But all of the GFAM WUs are failing on download


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, but I want CPU work as well
> 
> So I copied and pasted the 2nd option



I see, I see... well i fear I'm not much help to you.  After all, I'm the noob who's still learning  

But on another note, I can confirm that you can run more total gpu WU's than you have cores/threads.  I just set this a few minutes ago.  I'm running 6 per card right now, averaging 2:40-3:10.  I'm not sure if it's worth it yet.  I mean, perhaps I should just keep the cards doing 4 and finishing faster...  Maybe I'll let it go over night and check numbers tomorrow.

I changed the following values, and it worked fine.
<avg_ncpus>.66</avg_ncpus> 
<count>.16</count> 







Little update: it seems after letting it run a little bit, the numbers settle and drop a bit.  Now it seems that they are all under 3:00, some even under 2:00   Hopefully it keeps going strong!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

It's looking like I'll have to decide between using the CPU or 3x GPU WUs.  Still not sure--while I do like the PPD boost, I also like the runtime for other projects and supporting multiple things at once.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

The power of those 7970's is just incredible!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's looking like I'll have to decide between using the CPU or 3x GPU WUs.  Still not sure--while I do like the PPD boost, I also like the runtime for other projects and supporting multiple things at once.



Perhaps run the GPU WUs during the competition (and enjoy some yummy pie mmmmm), and then you can switch it up?


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I can confirm that you can run more total gpu WU's than you have cores/threads.  I just set this a few minutes ago.  I'm running 6 per card right now, averaging 2:40-3:10.  I'm not sure if it's worth it yet.  I mean, perhaps I should just keep the cards doing 4 and finishing faster...  Maybe I'll let it go over night and check numbers tomorrow.
> 
> I changed the following values, and it worked fine.
> <avg_ncpus>.66</avg_ncpus>
> ...



Thanks for confirming that


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Perhaps run the GPU WUs during the competition, and then you can switch it up?



That's what I'm considering.  I'll just keep an eye on it for a few hours and see what it's looking like.



KieX, any way to create an app_info.xml that uses different projects?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks for confirming that



No no, thank you.  I used your information to do it lol


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's what I'm considering.  I'll just keep an eye on it for a few hours and see what it's looking like.
> 
> 
> 
> KieX, any way to create an app_info.xml that uses different projects?



Not sure what the status is at the moment, but I can share this bookmark with you: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34171 
It's an ongoing thread about a file to include all projects.



manofthem said:


> No no, thank you.  I used your information to do it lol



Still needed someone to test and report back


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know how the hell this happened--but I think I may have the system running 3 ATI HCC WUs and GFAM on everything else.  This wasn't supposed to be the case--I was just giving up and removing app_info, but it seems to be working.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know how the hell this happened--but I think I may have the system running 3 ATI HCC WUs and GFAM on everything else.  This wasn't supposed to be the case--I was just giving up and removing app_info, but it seems to be working.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/app_info.png



well hey, that looks great!  If you figure out what you did, let us know


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

This is strange--now that there are CPU WUs running, the GPU WU times have gone up considerably.  They were ~3:50-4:00/WU, now it's more like 5:20-5:30/WU.  I'm thinking I may be better off if I actually only run GPU WUs.


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This is strange--now that there are CPU WUs running, the GPU WU times have gone up considerably.  They were ~3:50-4:00/WU, now it's more like 5:20-5:30/WU.  I'm thinking I may be better off if I actually only run GPU WUs.



Well.. keep in mind that the elapsed time of the CPU WU is much longer than GPU WU, so BOINC will be constantly adjusting the estimates up and down. At any rate I think with these WU, it's worth doing GPU only for time being.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm trying giving it 50% tops CPU usage and I'll see what this does.  That way, each WU at least gets an entire real core.  But I do think I may go back to GPU only...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> t_ski is now #3 in the world with manofthem following pretty close at #13
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0
> 
> ...





[Ion] said:


> Wow---someone on our Team with a host that's #3 in the world by PPD.  That sure beats the ~#130 in the world that my 2700k does@
> 
> I'm dubious that he can hit #1 unless he gets another card--but still, #3 is amazing.
> 
> Although, given what he's done, I guess we shouldn't be too surprised



Found this link again and it shows I'm in second place - less than 5000 points behind number 1.  With the changes I made yesterday and the new card in the second rig today, I imagine I will be #1 tomorrow!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Found this link again and it shows I'm in second place - less than 5000 points behind number 1.  With the changes I made yesterday and the new card in the second rig today, I imagine I will be #1 tomorrow!



That rig is a beast T and it took about a week with WCG to show it 

Edit- that's just the one rig so the work on the other rig is further down on the chart


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

OK then, it's gonna be close.

I'm down to 3:54-4:17 per WU on the 7770


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK then, it's gonna be close.
> 
> I'm down to 3:54-4:17 per WU on the 7770



And that's with four WUs at once?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, sir


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you copy/paste your exact file?  And what BOINC version are you using?  I need to try this!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

6.10.58

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/clients/wcg_boinc_6.10.58_windows_intelx86.exe

app_info.xml attached below as zip

The one issue I had with the file is that it could not download two files (hcckernel.cl.6.56 and wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1), but I was able to copy these over from my main rig and update the client on the rig with the 7770.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm running 4 WUs at once right now with times of about 4:40 or so...not quite what I was hoping.  I may leave it like this, but I might go back to 3.  I'm not getting any more work, which is problematic.  I think I'll just go back to a single WU for now--at least that will keep going @ 20k PPD vs being problematic.  I'll fight with it more tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  I'm running 4 WUs at once right now with times of about 4:40 or so...not quite what I was hoping.  I may leave it like this, but I might go back to 3.  I'm not getting any more work, which is problematic.  I think I'll just go back to a single WU for now--at least that will keep going @ 20k PPD vs being problematic.  I'll fight with it more tomorrow



Consistency is key my friend, I think you know that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Consistency is key my friend, I think you know that.



That I do.  Hence why I'd rather have a stable ~24k PPD than an erratic 31k 

Maybe I'll pick up another GPU later this week--we'll have to see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That I do.  Hence why I'd rather have a stable ~24k PPD than an erratic 31k
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up another GPU later this week--we'll have to see



Bro, this stuffs like crack man 

Just wish I was in a situation like I was back in the days where I blew all my money on hardware.   Especially now that everyone is kicking ass, makes me want to add to the team, but really can't. 

Anyhow, speaking of consistency, working my way up to 5 million day by day.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, this stuffs like crack man
> 
> Just wish I was in a situation like I was back in the days where I blew all my money on hardware.   Especially now that everyone is kicking ass, makes me want to add to the team, but really can't.
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of consistency, working my way up to 5 million day by day.



Congrats, 5 mill is an awesome stone indeed! 
You'll make it sooner or later 

I totally understand about the HW.  I'm probably going overboard--but so be it, I made a great profit this summer and I'm doing something good with it


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  I'm running 4 WUs at once right now with times of about 4:40 or so...not quite what I was hoping.  I may leave it like this, but I might go back to 3.  I'm not getting any more work, which is problematic.  I think I'll just go back to a single WU for now--at least that will keep going @ 20k PPD vs being problematic.  I'll fight with it more tomorrow



Mine started out higher and settled in about a minute faster.  You might just let it settle a little.  I think it would be great if there was a way to stagger them a little more.  Even with 12 running, the all seem to go at once, report at once, upload at once...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats, 5 mill is an awesome stone indeed!
> You'll make it sooner or later
> 
> I totally understand about the HW.  I'm probably going overboard--but so be it, I made a great profit this summer and I'm doing something good with it



Happy for you man.  This year wasn't kind to me at all.  But I'm always hopeful bro.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Happy for you man.  This year wasn't kind to me at all.  But I'm always hopeful bro.



You get a fresh year to try again every 12 months  Hoping this next one goes a little better for you


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, I've now fully switched back to 1 GPU WU and 7 CPU WUs on the i7-920/HD7770.  It'll stay like this for now--perhaps I'll try changing it again tomorrow.  Only lost a few hours...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm hoping so too.  You guys have sorta been through it with me so you know what's going on.

Can't wait for better, hardware filled days.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be working with my 5870?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

hat said:


> Doesn't seem to be working with my 5870?



What's your problem, what's it doing or not doing?


----------



## Waternub (Nov 8, 2012)

hat said:


> Doesn't seem to be working with my 5870?



i got a few 5870's multi wu'ing now, they work FAARR better than my 680's.

I used the straight info file for gpu's only. Havent tried mixing it with cpu wu's thou.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I'm going to try multiple WUs again this weekend.  I think part of the reason I wasn't getting new WUs is that WCG was trying to send me GFAM WUs from the last installation, and it didn't know what to do with them.  I'll try emptying out the buffer and then doing the multi-WU tweak to see what I can get.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm going to try multiple WUs again this weekend.  I think part of the reason I wasn't getting new WUs is that WCG was trying to send me GFAM WUs from the last installation, and it didn't know what to do with them.  I'll try emptying out the buffer and then doing the multi-WU tweak to see what I can get.



I hope it works for you and you receive enough work to stress that 7770! It's going to add some nice points to this week of the competition


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm going to try multiple WUs again this weekend.  I think part of the reason I wasn't getting new WUs is that WCG was trying to send me GFAM WUs from the last installation, and it didn't know what to do with them.  I'll try emptying out the buffer and then doing the multi-WU tweak to see what I can get.



Just switched my rig from GPU only to GPU+CPU HCC. Had a similar problem with not receiving WU. Had to basically remove the WCG account from BOINC, re-attach to project, then select no tasks before downloading any. Close down BOINC, put file and then restart with no problems.

Long story short, BOINC needs to download all the project files before you can use app_info without problem. And any major change to app_info file, requires to re-download again from scratch by removing project from BOINC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I hope it works for you and you receive enough work to stress that 7770! It's going to add some nice points to this week of the competition


Indeed.  And now that we have you and t_ski going full bore, we'll be unstoppable! 


KieX said:


> Just switched my rig from GPU only to GPU+CPU HCC. Had a similar problem with not receiving WU. Had to basically remove the WCG account from BOINC, re-attach to project, then select no tasks before downloading any. Close down BOINC, put file and then restart with no problems.
> 
> Long story short, BOINC needs to download all the project files before you can use app_info without problem. And any major change to app_info file, requires to re-download again from scratch by removing project from BOINC.



Thanks for letting me know! 
Particularly if I end up with a second GPU, the extra PPD really does add up 

What's the app_info file that you used?


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed.  And now that we have you and t_ski going full bore, we'll be unstoppable!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> ...



Created one using the code from two others. Set for 3 WU per GPU using a full core each, and then the rest with CPU WU:



Spoiler





```
<app_info>
<app>
<name>hcc1</name>
<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
</app>
<file_info>
<name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>
<file_info>
<name>hcckernel.cl.6.56</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>
<file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
<app_version>
<app_name>hcc1</app_name>
<version_num>656</version_num>
<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class>
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>0.33</count>
</coproc>
<file_ref>
<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
<file_ref>
<file_name>hcckernel.cl.6.56</file_name>
<open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
</file_ref>
</app_version>
<app_version>
    <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
    <version_num>656</version_num>
    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
    <flops>3231932486.733310</flops>
    <api_version>6.13.0</api_version>
    <file_ref>
        <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_6.56_windows_intelx86</file_name>
        <main_program/>
    </file_ref>
</app_version>
</app_info>
```


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> Created one using the code from two others. Set for 3 WU per GPU using a full core each, and then the rest with CPU WU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.  Thanks for that!  I'll start clearing out my buffer--I should have time tomorrow afternoon to play with it


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> Just switched my rig from GPU only to GPU+CPU HCC. Had a similar problem with not receiving WU. Had to basically remove the WCG account from BOINC, re-attach to project, then select no tasks before downloading any. Close down BOINC, put file and then restart with no problems.
> 
> Long story short, BOINC needs to download all the project files before you can use app_info without problem. And any major change to app_info file, requires to re-download again from scratch by removing project from BOINC.



Major change, yes.  However, I was able to edit the GPU count number without trouble.


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Major change, yes.  However, I was able to edit the GPU count number without trouble.



Oops! Nice catch. Yeah I did mean for project/WU changes.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

Nope, no slaps required.  I was just added to your correct info.


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What's your problem, what's it doing or not doing?



It's only running one GPU work unit at a time. I tried setting it up for two...


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2012)

hat said:


> It's only running one GPU work unit at a time. I tried setting it up for two...



Can you run an update on BOINC and copy the messages from the Event Log (Ctrl+shift+e)?

***
UPDATE on app_info:
There seems to be BETA WU out for testing multiple images per WU. For now it seems that this may cause people with app_info files to run dry.

On the plus side, if this test works well.. the newer WU will be rolled out possibly from next week.


> 7.05 will be the version if everything goes well. However it may not be released until next week.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Uplinger


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

hat said:


> It's only running one GPU work unit at a time. I tried setting it up for two...



and what happened, it didn't work out?  I'm sure we could help you getting it go with more 

KieX beat me to it, stupid Cartoon Network


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2012)

It behaved normally, like the app_info file wasn't there. Oh well, if there's going to be an update that does this without finicky tweaking then I'll just wait for that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did I understand correctly that the new WU should use more of the card without the "tweaks"? Would be nice considering my 7950 would get at least 3x the points it is getting right now, hopefully. I want my slice of pie back already!


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2012)

hat said:


> It behaved normally, like the app_info file wasn't there. Oh well, if there's going to be an update that does this without finicky tweaking then I'll just wait for that.



Hmm. Is the file name coming up in the log? If not, then either you need to remove and re-attach WCG from BOINC (finish all WU or lose them) or re-check the file is in the right folder/name/file type..



Jstn7477 said:


> Did I understand correctly that the new WU should use more of the card without the "tweaks"? Would be nice considering my 7950 would get at least 3x the points it is getting right now, hopefully. I want my slice of pie back already!



The BETAs look to have 2 jobs to process but not simultaneously. Up to the 50% stage is one job, and then the second job runs up to the 100% completion. I would guess that app_info still offers more performance as a result.

But if it keeps sending the BETA WU to your BOINC with app_info, your HCC GPU may run dry


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

I've picked up a few of the BETAs in my queue--although, strangely enough, they aren't taking high priority over the standard ATI GPU WUs like betas usually do.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well guys, my buffer went completely dry and won't download any wu's with the app_info file.  I've been running 2 wu's per gpu for a while.  I set it back to stock, only 1 wu per gpu.  I don't know if it has some thing to do with the beta's.  A little is better than none though.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 9, 2012)

Strange did i miss something? Been running none stop for the last few days and work units keep coming in, Not changed anything in the settings either apart from having network usage set to always avalible.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well guys, my buffer went completely dry and won't download any wu's with the app_info file.



I had the same problem and so did I guess everybody else who had run beta-testing ticked off and used the app_info file. I got one rig back to normal (3 WUs) but is still struggling with the other.


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2012)

I found the app_info code for the BETA on the problem discussion thread. I've got an 8hr- long queue to complete before I can test this though. This would resolve the no new WU for those of us affected.

The concept is simple though. Reset project, before getting new tasks add the code below to your app_info, then restart BOINC:



Spoiler






> <app>
> <name>beta3</name>
> <user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
> </app>
> ...






If anyone wants to experiment, let us know the results. Else I'll try this out later on and post working app_info files to the OP


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2012)

both of mine are still churning away


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

The Beta was to be a very small batch from what I read on the WCG website.... so hopefully it doesn't cause anyone too much trouble. I only have 1 wu left on one of my rigs that hasn't been completed yet (2 pages of them processed last night)

Wouldn't unchecking Beta testing on the WCG site keep these from causing issues?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> I found the app_info code for the BETA on the problem discussion thread. I've got an 8hr- long queue to complete before I can test this though. This would resolve the no new WU for those of us affected.
> 
> The concept is simple though. Reset project, before getting new tasks add the code below to your app_info, then restart BOINC:
> 
> ...



I took me an hour the last time I added the app_info file into the rig to get it to work.  I would get no work at all, only the gpu's and no cpu work, or a problem where only 1 of the 3 cards would work.  It's just a pain in the donkey.  I was tired last night so I just took the file out, instead of getting frustrated at it.   I might try that app_info later though, Thanks.   



Norton said:


> The Beta was to be a very small batch from what I read on the WCG website.... so hopefully it doesn't cause anyone too much trouble. I only have 1 wu left on one of my rigs that hasn't been completed yet (2 pages of them processed last night)
> 
> Wouldn't unchecking Beta testing on the WCG site keep these from causing issues?



Unchecking the beta would work, but for how long.  If you have to keep changing the file every time some changes, it's not worth it.  You lose what you have in your buffer every time, which is work that has to be redistributed through the system again.  They need to create a new version of boinc that would just allow us to change how many work units we want to run on the gpu's on the fly.  Then we'd have no lost work, and could run more(or other) projects easily.  Hcc is winning but the other projects are losing bad from this.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I took me an hour the last time I added the app_info file into the rig to get it to work.  I would get no work at all, only the gpu's and no cpu work, or a problem where only 1 of the 3 cards would work.  It's just a pain in the donkey.  I was tired last night so I just took the file out, instead of getting frustrated at it.   I might try that app_info later though, Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Unchecking the beta would work, but for how long.  If you have to keep changing the file every time some changes, it's not worth it.  You lose what you have in your buffer every time, which is work that has to be redistributed through the system again.  They need to create a new version of boinc that would just allow us to change how many work units we want to run on the gpu's on the fly.  Then we'd have no lost work, and could run more(or other) projects easily.  Hcc is winning but the other projects are losing bad from this.



This morning (Europe time) I saw a patch on WGC forum that would let beta work run with app_info. I can't find it now and I don't know if it works but I'm sure next time a new batch is released the discussion will be on again.

BTW I got my other AMD card to play nice again but I'm sure that there is a lot of people that are running high-priority GFAM projects now


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> It's just a pain in the donkey.  I was tired last night so I just took the file out, instead of getting frustrated at it.   I might try that app_info later though, Thanks.
> 
> Unchecking the beta would work, but for how long.  If you have to keep changing the file every time some changes, it's not worth it.  You lose what you have in your buffer every time, which is work that has to be redistributed through the system again.  They need to create a new version of boinc that would just allow us to change how many work units we want to run on the gpu's on the fly.  Then we'd have no lost work, and could run more(or other) projects easily.  Hcc is winning but the other projects are losing bad from this.



Totally agree with you. I went back to default with this too. From what I read it's down to the way the WCG servers are setup. In most other projects the app_info sends information back to the server so the project computers know what to send you. WCG.. haven't implemented this which is why some of us luck out when we're spammed with WU we didn't request.

Hopefully they'll take users feedback on-board because as you said, this is unfortunately not in the best interest of all the other sciences. Will work on this app_info but if it carries on giving hassle will go back to the default.



mstenholm said:


> This morning (Europe time) I saw a patch on WGC forum that would let beta work run with app_info. I can't find it now and I don't know if it works but I'm sure next time a new batch is released the discussion will be on again.
> 
> BTW I got my other AMD card to play nice again but I'm sure that there is a lot of people that are running high-priority GFAM projects now



I think the patch you mention is the one I posted above. It's something you add to a current app_info file to add the project. Saw you were browsing the same thing this morning (not stalking )


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> Totally agree with you. I went back to default with this too. From what I read it's down to
> 
> 
> I think the patch you mention is the one I posted above. It's something you add to a current app_info file to add the project. Saw you were browsing the same thing this morning (not stalking )



Yes that was the one and I should have added it right away. They just sent out some betas again and I got them on my app_info PCs. Clear all and restart, 1 hour lost. Now, at least untill I get the beta add-on running I'm not in the beta program. The patch will only save you from this beta run (HCC 7.05) but not from whatever they might send you in the future.


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> And I should have added it right away. They just sent out some betas again and I got them on my app_info PCs. Clear all and restart, 1 hour lost. Now, at least until I get the beta add-on, I'm not in the beta program.



I was being sent BETA even with it deselected  Anyway, just 2hr left before my cache clears, then will try out creating a new app_info with those BETA.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Unchecking the beta would work, but for how long.  If you have to keep changing the file every time some changes, it's not worth it.  You lose what you have in your buffer every time, which is work that has to be redistributed through the system again.  They need to create a new version of boinc that would just allow us to change how many work units we want to run on the gpu's on the fly.  Then we'd have no lost work, and could run more(or other) projects easily.  Hcc is winning but the other projects are losing bad from this.



I was just suggesting unchecking the Beta work as a temporary measure until a good work-around could be figured out (didn't realize that you lose what's in your buffer when you do that).

I'm actually running all projects and only one HCC gpu job on my 7870 and 6870. I'm cool with the 25k or so of extra ppd that's giving me but like you said, didn't want the other work to miss out on not getting done


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I just ran out of work, not sure why.  I have everything set to how it's been set for days, and it literally just happened within the last 20 minutes.  Weird


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm also getting no tasks now.

Message file reads:

[error] No application found for task: windows_intelx86 705 ati_hcc1; discarding


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2012)

***Update on project:



> Greetings,
> 
> We have updated the science application for Help Conquer Cancer. This application change will allow work units to process multiple images. The purpose of this change is to increase the average runtime of the work units and decrease the server scheduler requests.
> 
> ...



In order for the current app_info files to work:



> 1. copy app info file outside the current location (e.g. to the Desktop)
> 2. change all 6.56 to 7.05 and 656 to 705 in it
> 3. detach all 6.56 WU's
> 4. detach and re-attach WCG
> ...



Don't have the time now, but I'll update all the OP files with that. For now.. please try the above to resolve the issue. It's just a matter of the version of WU specified in app_info being updated.

Testing patience to the limits
Source: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34225


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm also getting no tasks now.
> 
> Message file reads:
> 
> ...



Same errors I started getting 



KieX said:


> ***Update on project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give this a shot too, thanks!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems to work took a few trys.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2012)

I got the HCC GPU only to work on one rig. Tried several times to get a CPU/GPU to run but got errors and no downloads.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

So is everyone still running mutli WUs or not?  Mine stopped, as the54thvoid showed his errors.  So I just did the steps that KieX described above, editing the app_info file with the 7.05 info.  Now it's acting like it does automatically, no multi work units, like there's no app_info file.  Am I doing something wrong or missing something?

Edit: So I'm not sure what i did, maybe close it and recopy file, but it seems to be working.  Who's to say how long it will work though 
Let's hope that it keep sending me the work!  After it all levels out and it goes for awhile, I'll have a better idea.  Thanks KieX for postnig the fix!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> I was just suggesting unchecking the Beta work as a temporary measure until a good work-around could be figured out (didn't realize that you lose what's in your buffer when you do that).


 
I was referring to changing the app_info file, not unchecking beta's.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine is down too. Trying to work on it now.

Screw it I really don't have the patience to try and figure it out right now. Maybe next year or something. And since my numbers are going to fall anyway I am going to take some rigs down next week.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine was down when I got home, and got the same errors.  Trying your fix now.

EDIT: Just relaunched the client and I get two notices:



> 11/9/2012 9:09:52 PM | World Community Grid | File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1
> 11/9/2012 9:09:52 PM | World Community Grid | File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: hcckernel.cl.7.05


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Mine was down when I got home, and got the same errors.  Trying your fix now.



KieX's fix should work fine for you, it did for me.  But as another said, it took a few times for it to work, didn't work the first.  I tried again, and it started working correctly.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

I gave up. Running one at a time while also using the other 3 cores of the cpu. Also some of those new betas are cpu betas as I am getting them on all rigs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I gave up. Running one at a time while also using the other 3 cores of the cpu. Also some of those new betas are cpu betas as I am getting them on all rigs.



the new 7.05 gpu wu's may have more point value so you may get some output back from them?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I gave up. Running one at a time while also using the other 3 cores of the cpu. Also some of those new betas are cpu betas as I am getting them on all rigs.



Gave up?  I didn't giving up was in a cruncher's vocabulary!   I'm about to give up here with Win8


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2012)

When I change the XML file, it doesn't like it.  I get errors saying that the kernel and wcg_hcc file are missing.  I remove the XML file and then it downloads both missing files.  I then stop the client, restore the XML file and relaunch the client, then get this:



> 11/9/2012 9:16:02 PM |  | No config file found - using defaults
> 11/9/2012 9:16:02 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.28 for windows_x86_64
> 11/9/2012 9:16:02 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
> 11/9/2012 9:16:02 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> When I change the XML file, it doesn't like it.  I get errors saying that the kernel and wcg_hcc file are missing.  I remove the XML file and then it downloads both missing files.  I then stop the client, restore the XML file and relaunch the client, then get this:



Strange error, don't think i had the same one.  I ended up reinstalling.  I let it connect, halted work, shut down, replaced xml file, and then restarted.  Worked the second time I think.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

I was getting all kinds of dumb ass errors too. I finally said the hell with it as my head hurts to much right now to even remotely try and get it to work right. I may just leave mine with the 1 gpu work unit that way if they do more changes I don't have to worry about them.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was getting all kinds of dumb ass errors too. I finally said the hell with it as my head hurts to much right now to even remotely try and get it to work right. I may just leave mine with the 1 gpu work unit that way if they do more changes I don't have to worry about them.



That may be what I have to do too, unfortunately


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

The wierd thing is my other rig with the 6850's in it is still banging along and is still getting 6.56 wu's along side of the 7.05 units.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2012)

I finally got it running.  Man, what a pain in the ass


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The wierd thing is my other rig with the 6850's in it is still banging along and is still getting 6.56 wu's along side of the 7.05 units.



That's the problem with this hack-job experimental stuff.  Very temperamental


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's the problem with this hack-job experimental stuff.  Very temperamental



I'll say, my temper is getting shorter and hotter 
Seriously, about to install Win7 again on my old hdd, be back soon
add: installed, everything running well, as far as I can tell.  Let's hope it continues


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 10, 2012)

Got it working without too much fuss 

Hmm, after a hiccup I got my multiple WU's working but it's no longer sending gpu only tasks.








I'll uninstall all the client software and re-install BOINC from web.  Start from scritchy scratch.  See what happens.

*EDIT* Awesome - back to work.


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2012)

Updated the OP with the current version numbers. Sorry couldn't do that yesterday. Added info on the CPU setting to keep it all in same place for any new starters.

WCG has recognised the impact of changes in ver.number to us app_info file users so they will be posting that information whenever a new version is released. This is a new phenomena for them, so let's not forget.. though it's a PITA for us, it's because we're in new terrirtory. My new year's wish will be that in future all of this will be simplified.

Whenever a new version is released, the new files need to be downloaded before any modified app_info will work properly. So that requires to detach from project to delete all the Data folder, attach again in default install mode to get the new run-files, then insert the modified app_info file once all taks are completed.

You guys are pro's at this by now, but thought I'd try describe that process for anyone else new to this thread.



Norton said:


> the new 7.05 gpu wu's may have more point value so you may get some output back from them?



They are two jobs wrapped up in one WU. So you get more or less the same amount of points as before, though each WU is longer. It was done so that the fewer WU would be easier to handle by the servers  We must have been really punishing those validating servers.


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

You are probably correct on the old wu punishing the servers.... when the wu was switching over last night I had a bear of a time getting my work to report on a regular basis 

and the point value/processing time on my rig is about the same on this wu as it was on the older one.

Thank you for your efforts! 

I don't know how you've been able to stand the aggravation with all of the work you have been doing on helping to get this process running smoothly.... my PC would have been smashed to bits and smoldering in my driveway by now if I was trying to do this.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 10, 2012)

I take my stress out on ppl in tribes accend as i can still play that game while boinc is running full speed.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Good info KieX, thanks again.  As Norton said, we appreciate your hard work and undying patience. I know that I'm no pro yet!  I've had to redo all this so many times since beginning, and it is never easy and it never works out the same for whatever reason, can be very fickle 

It sure does feel good to think we were punishing those servers wirh all our returned work lol, we must be doing more than was anticipated


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for updating this KieX, I'm going to try it on my HD7770 tomorrow afternoon


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for updating this KieX, I'm going to try it on my HD7770 tomorrow afternoon



What have you been able to do with the 7770 so far?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What have you been able to do with the 7770 so far?



When I tried Tuesday I wasn't able to get things working properly.  I meant to try yesterday, but I didn't have time. I'm home for the weekend, but I'm going to see what I can do when I go back to school tomorrow.  Ideally, I'll run 3 WUs on the GPU and then HCC or something on the CPU


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 12, 2012)

Quick question guys. If I want to run 2 GPUs in a system, say a 7950 and a 7770, or a GTX 470 and GTX 465, and I am not using the app_info.txt, does BOINC automatically pick up both GPUs and assign 1 WU and 1 CPU core to each GPU?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Quick question guys. If I want to run 2 GPUs in a system, say a 7950 and a 7770, or a GTX 470 and GTX 465, and I am not using the app_info.txt, does BOINC automatically pick up both GPUs and assign 1 WU and 1 CPU core to each GPU?



I can only answer with using 2 of the same cards. It's just like you said, as long as you have it set to use gpu in the settings.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Quick question guys. If I want to run 2 GPUs in a system, say a 7950 and a 7770, or a GTX 470 and GTX 465, and I am not using the app_info.txt, does BOINC automatically pick up both GPUs and assign 1 WU and 1 CPU core to each GPU?



Yes sir- that's what should be happening (app_info not needed). If it's a crossfire/SLI set you may have to disable that as I believe that doesn't play well with the wu's.


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Quick question guys. If I want to run 2 GPUs in a system, say a 7950 and a 7770, or a GTX 470 and GTX 465, and I am not using the app_info.txt, does BOINC automatically pick up both GPUs and assign 1 WU and 1 CPU core to each GPU?



If you have any problems getting BOINC to recognise more than one card, go to the data folder (Usually: C:\Program Data\BOINC\) and edit the cc_config.xml file to include the following line:

<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>

Not needed normally, but just in case you do have problems, this is what you need to know.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you have any problems getting BOINC to recognise more than one card, go to the data folder (Usually: C:\Program Data\BOINC\) and edit the cc_config.xml file to include the following line:
> 
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> 
> Not needed normally, but just in case you do have problems, this is what you need to know.



This was actually needed on both my GTX460 and GTX470 systems to run both GPUs--so as always, YMMV


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> as always, YMMV



This level of variability is a very recent phenomena with the GPU WU though. WCG used to be incredibly simple and straight forward.  But they're a very collaborative bunch, so hopefully we'll see even these things simplified to that standard.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> This level of variability is a very recent phenomena with the GPU WU though. WCG used to be incredibly simple and straight forward.  But they're a very collaborative bunch, so hopefully we'll see even these things simplified to that standard.


Yeah, I thought F@H was the "difficult to set-up" DC project. I gave up on multiple work units in favor of consistency.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> If you have any problems getting BOINC to recognise more than one card, go to the data folder (Usually: C:\Program Data\BOINC\) and edit the cc_config.xml file to include the following line:
> 
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> 
> Not needed normally, but just in case you do have problems, this is what you need to know.



Got it working with my GTX 470 and GTX 465 in my FX-8150 system, thanks!


----------



## KieX (Nov 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got it working with my GTX 470 and GTX 465 in my FX-8150 system, thanks!



Awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

So can someone give me the app_info file that works for HCC CPU and HCC GPU on AMD cards w/ the newest 7.05 WUs?


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So can someone give me the app_info file that works for HCC CPU and HCC GPU on AMD cards w/ the newest 7.05 WUs?



Here you go. Make sure to change the coprocessor count, CPU is set to use full cores. Will add to the OP too.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

KieX said:


> Here you go. Make sure to change the coprocessor count, CPU is set to use full cores. Will add to the OP too.



Thanks a ton! 

My cache will be empty in a few hours, so I'll do this after class


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My cache will be empty in a few hours



On one of mine PCs (i7-920/7770/GPU only, 3 GPU at the time, Ave Turnaround (tbf) 1,608.58) with version 7.0.28 and 3 days buffer I have anywhere from 1 to 12 GPU WU ready to start at any given time). A few hours is pure luxury  On top of that my internet is on and off these days. I can't wait until I install my new 7950 tomorrow....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> On one of mine PCs (i7-920/7770/GPU only, 3 GPU at the time, Ave Turnaround (tbf) 1,608.58) with version 7.0.28 and 3 days buffer I have anywhere from 1 to 12 GPU WU ready to start at any given time). A few hours is pure luxury  On top of that my internet is on and off these days. I can't wait until I install my new 7950 tomorrow....



This was just running with no app_info file (and it has a few hours of CPU WUs left--the GPU is already idle).

We'll see how things go w/ the app_info and whether it will keep pulling down new WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I think I'd call this a success.  I was running 1 WU at a time, and it was completing in about 5.5 or 6 minutes (HD7770).  Now I'm running 3 at once, and they're taking about 9:30 each 

Now to make sure that it's going to keep getting new work as it submits the finished stuff--I'll keep a close eye on it today and see


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2012)

All of the .XML files I have tried throw errors now on both my cruncher at work and at home :/ I guess its back to using the 2600K only and one GPU


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I think I'd call this a success.  I was running 1 WU at a time, and it was completing in about 5.5 or 6 minutes (HD7770).  Now I'm running 3 at once, and they're taking about 9:30 each
> 
> Now to make sure that it's going to keep getting new work as it submits the finished stuff--I'll keep a close eye on it today and see



With the new HCC ones my average is 6:55 (timed to be around 9 sec longer then recorded) with three. 3.5 GHz, slow HD, no CPU units, 3 at the time. I didn't time the rig that runs 4 at the time but my estimate is just less then 9 min so no big advantage in going up in numbers on a 7770. Both figures is without running GPU tasks in the background (games/video/general surfing). Is your 9:30 achieved during normal PC use? 

I will do the same exercise (3, 4, 5 and 6 GPU units) with my new 7950 tomorrow on the same 3.5 Ghz CPU. I know that the card can run 10 and even 12 at the time (Source: KieX) but I like to keep my temperatures below 55 C and my office is just next to the room where my wood stove is burning.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 15, 2012)

EDIT: Going to try 7.0.38 and see if it helps.

EDIT2: Still doesn't work. I can't believe BOINC will only use one GPU if it is "superior than the other." You would think they would want the most output possible???

So I put my 7770 in the same machine as my 7950 and the 7770 is reporting as "not used" when I specified <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> in cc_config.xml. Any ideas?


```
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.28 for windows_x86_64
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Running under account Justin
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Processor: 8 GenuineIntel        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz [Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7]
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Processor: 256.00 KB cache
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 syscall nx lm vmx tm2 popcnt aes pbe
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 8: Professional x64 Edition, (06.02.9200.00)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Memory: 15.90 GB physical, 31.90 GB virtual
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Disk: 111.45 GB total, 12.49 GB free
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Local time is UTC -5 hours
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | ATI GPU 0: Tahiti (CAL version 1.4.1741, 3072MB, 3032MB available, 9184 GFLOPS peak)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | ATI GPU 1: (not used) Capeverde (CAL version 1.4.1741, 1024MB, 984MB available, 3280 GFLOPS peak)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | OpenCL: ATI GPU 0: Tahiti (driver version 1084.2 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1084.2), 3072MB, 3032MB available)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | OpenCL: ATI GPU 1 (not used): Capeverde (driver version 1084.2 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1084.2), 1024MB, 984MB available)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Config: don't compute while hl2.exe is running
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2204443; resource share 100
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 10-Oct-2012 19:56:56)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Computer location: home
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | General prefs: using separate prefs for home
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Preferences:
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 12208.41MB
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 14650.09MB
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | max disk usage: 10.00GB
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 13 %
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM |  | Not using a proxy
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task SN2S_AAW88536_0000255_0626_0 using sn2s version 620 in slot 3
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task qj088_00106_0 using hpf2 version 640 in slot 2
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah36508_ZINC23136516_xh2_xtal_00_0 using faah version 640 in slot 5
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task HFCC_target-10_01316027_target-10_0001_0 using hfcc version 640 in slot 1
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task qj100_00011_4 using hpf2 version 640 in slot 6
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task HFCC_target-10_01316328_target-10_0000_1 using hfcc version 640 in slot 7
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah36513_ZINC02663138_xh2_xtal_00_0 using faah version 640 in slot 4
11/14/2012 9:55:32 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task X0930076700862200610260041_1 using hcc1 version 705 (ati_hcc1) in slot 0
```


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

What's your exact cc_config file text?  And I assume you hit "Read config file" after adding it?  And where did you put it?  It looks like BOINC isn't seeing the instructions to use all GPUs


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All of the .XML files I have tried throw errors now on both my cruncher at work and at home :/ I guess its back to using the 2600K only and one GPU



Can you copy the errors you get? If we coincide on FB or something can give you live help too.



Jstn7477 said:


> EDIT: Going to try 7.0.38 and see if it helps.
> 
> EDIT2: Still doesn't work. I can't believe BOINC will only use one GPU if it is "superior than the other." You would think they would want the most output possible???
> 
> ...



Can you post a copy of the cc_config.xml? If it's in the file it should appear in the log.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 15, 2012)

EDIT: I angrily uninstalled BOINC, nuked the BOINC folder, made an empty cc_config.xml with just the 4 sections and the one flag, and it looks like it is working!

cc_config.xml in C:\ProgramData\BOINC


```
<cc_config>
    <log_flags>
        <file_xfer>1</file_xfer>
        <sched_ops>1</sched_ops>
        <task>1</task>
        <app_msg_receive>0</app_msg_receive>
        <app_msg_send>0</app_msg_send>
        <async_file_debug>0</async_file_debug>
        <benchmark_debug>0</benchmark_debug>
        <checkpoint_debug>0</checkpoint_debug>
        <coproc_debug>0</coproc_debug>
        <cpu_sched>0</cpu_sched>
        <cpu_sched_debug>0</cpu_sched_debug>
        <cpu_sched_status>0</cpu_sched_status>
        <dcf_debug>0</dcf_debug>
        <disk_usage_debug>0</disk_usage_debug>
        <priority_debug>0</priority_debug>
        <file_xfer_debug>0</file_xfer_debug>
        <gui_rpc_debug>0</gui_rpc_debug>
        <heartbeat_debug>0</heartbeat_debug>
        <http_debug>0</http_debug>
        <http_xfer_debug>0</http_xfer_debug>
        <mem_usage_debug>0</mem_usage_debug>
        <network_status_debug>0</network_status_debug>
        <poll_debug>0</poll_debug>
        <proxy_debug>0</proxy_debug>
        <rr_simulation>0</rr_simulation>
        <rrsim_detail>0</rrsim_detail>
        <sched_op_debug>0</sched_op_debug>
        <scrsave_debug>0</scrsave_debug>
        <slot_debug>0</slot_debug>
        <state_debug>0</state_debug>
        <statefile_debug>0</statefile_debug>
        <suspend_debug>0</suspend_debug>
        <task_debug>0</task_debug>
        <time_debug>0</time_debug>
        <trickle_debug>0</trickle_debug>
        <unparsed_xml>0</unparsed_xml>
        <work_fetch_debug>0</work_fetch_debug>
        <notice_debug>0</notice_debug>
    </log_flags>
    <options>
        <abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit>
        <allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients>
        <allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
        <client_version_check_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url>
        <client_download_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php</client_download_url>
        <disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach>
        <dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes>
        <dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site>
        <exclusive_app>hl2.exe</exclusive_app>
        <exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish>
        <exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start>
        <exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle>
        <fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work>
        <force_auth>default</force_auth>
        <http_1_0>0</http_1_0>
        <http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout>
        <http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps>
        <max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers>
        <max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project>
        <max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size>
        <max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size>
        <max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported>
        <ncpus>-1</ncpus>
        <network_test_url>http://www.google.com/</network_test_url>
        <no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform>
        <no_gpus>0</no_gpus>
        <no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch>
        <no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change>
        <os_random_only>0</os_random_only>
	<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
<proxy_info>
    <socks_server_name></socks_server_name>
    <socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port>
    <http_server_name></http_server_name>
    <http_server_port>80</http_server_port>
    <socks5_user_name></socks5_user_name>
    <socks5_user_passwd></socks5_user_passwd>
    <http_user_name></http_user_name>
    <http_user_passwd></http_user_passwd>
    <no_proxy></no_proxy>
</proxy_info>
        <rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days>
        <report_results_immediately>0</report_results_immediately>
        <run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually>
        <save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days>
        <skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks>
        <simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only>
        <start_delay>0</start_delay>
        <stderr_head>0</stderr_head>
        <suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info>
        <unsigned_apps_ok>0</unsigned_apps_ok>
        <use_all_gpus>0</use_all_gpus>
        <use_certs>0</use_certs>
        <use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only>
    </options>
</cc_config>
```


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2012)

You have the code twice, once with 1 once with 0. Delete the one with 0 and you're sorted:
(check code, highlighted red)



Jstn7477 said:


> ```
> <cc_config>
> <log_flags>
> <file_xfer>1</file_xfer>
> ...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 15, 2012)

Huh, can't believe I did a stupid mistake like that. Well, after all the trouble I have the latest beta BOINC version and 2 GPUs working. I appreciate the help KieX (and Ion, didn't see your ninja post until now)!


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Huh, can't believe I did a stupid mistake like that. Well, after all the trouble I have the latest beta BOINC version and 2 GPUs working. I appreciate the help KieX (and Ion, didn't see your ninja post until now)!



No worries.  Time to sit back and watch them roar now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

After following o3m's and manofthem's guides and .XML files I have 6 WU per card on the 6950's!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

That's awesome!  Keep us posted how long they end up taking--those preliminary results look incredible!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

So are there any other projects that can utilize GPU WU's?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> So are there any other projects that can utilize GPU WU's?



Unfortunately, HCC is so far the only one.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks - that's what I thought.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I had my first issue where the GPU WUs just get "stuck" and don't do anything.  I lost about an hour while I had two just sit there and spin...I aborted them.  Any idea how to avoid this in the future?


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I had my first issue where the GPU WUs just get "stuck" and don't do anything.  I lost about an hour while I had two just sit there and spin...I aborted them.  Any idea how to avoid this in the future?



Not really any way to avoid it.  If the server spams your computer with WU that aren't in the app_info.. all those discarded "no reply" will eventually stop WU going to your machine. Same for version changes in any app/project. And then there's all the inexplicable ones.. 

It's the price we pay for using this workaround method at the moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not really any way to avoid it.  If the server spams your computer with WU that aren't in the app_info.. all those discarded "no reply" will eventually stop WU going to your machine. Same for version changes in any app/project. And then there's all the inexplicable ones..
> 
> It's the price we pay for using this workaround method at the moment.



Fair enough.  At least it's the first time in about two days--I'll just make sure to keep a close eye on it


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Fair enough.  At least it's the first time in about two days--I'll just make sure to keep a close eye on it



Looks like one of the WCG techs is already working on it. They're pretty awesome like that.
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=401222


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

I just ran out of work, getting errors in the Event log, off to find out why


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like one of the WCG techs is already working on it. They're pretty awesome like that.
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=401222



That wasn't the exact issue I had---at least it doesn't look like it.

It's a shame too--with how long they had been running, each one would have pulled down nearly 400 pts! 


EDIT:  Nevermind, I just checked my WUs and I have nearly 15 pages of No Replies.  I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone else getting a mix of the 7.05 and 6.56 units HCC?

I deleted the file, restarted BOINC, and saw both.  Then I closed it down, put file back, and it seemed to work again.  But I think i'm still getting the errors, so I'll likely run out again.  I'm heading out for the night, so it'll be whatever it is when I get back


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2012)

Currently I'm getting only 7.05's (keeps fingers crossed)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Currently I'm getting only 7.05's (keeps fingers crossed)



You the lucky one , I hope it keeps working for you!  I was on my PC with everything fine, then boom pure nonsense. I'm out now and will check it when I get home. Eh


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm having no issues--nothing but 7.05s right now and my system is still pulling down a bunch of new WUs.  Although the timing is worse, and there are longer idle periods on the card than there had been....ohwell.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Good news, it all was sorted out when I got home just now: the Wus are cranking out like they should   I didn't think it would be working since I had seen the bad errors in EV right before leaving the house, but it's all good.  I'm not sure what started the whole debacle, but I'm glad it's done and hope it says put!


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

Well.. if you want to do some reading.. this thread covers everything: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34252_offset,40

It has been resolved as per the WCG tech Kevin Reed:


> So here is the problem:
> 
> 17/11/2012 02:58:23 | World Community Grid | [error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring
> 17/11/2012 02:58:23 | World Community Grid | [error] No app version found for app hcc1 platform windows_intelx86 ver 656 class ati_hcc1; discarding X0960073631347200608011011_4
> ...



For now.. all HCC WU are sent with version 705 to avoid the problem found with app_info users.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well.. if you want to do some reading.. this thread covers everything: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34252_offset,40
> 
> It has been resolved as per the WCG tech Kevin Reed:
> 
> ...



Great info, thanks!  I'm glad it worked out, as I would have hated the downtime and the frustration of trying to figure something out.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Everything still going great on my cards--no more "hanging" WUs (although some do seem to be going a bit slow--something I need to keep an eye on).


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2012)

OK, so if I want to run two GPU WU's on an Nvidia card with a dual-thread CPU, can I do the same app_info.xml file with .5 count on the GPU?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm now receiving "Project is temporarily shut down for maintainence," started reporting that around 4am (didn't see it til now).  No more work is coming in, and I have like 153 completed tasks that are ready to report.  Little frustrating.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm now receiving "Project is temporarily shut down for maintainence," started reporting that around 4am (didn't see it til now). No more work is coming in, and I have like 153 completed tasks that are ready to report. Little frustrating.



Same here. Project is temporarily shut down for maintainence at 7:40 GMT.
It is very strange that there is no notification on the WCG forum.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Same here. Project is temporarily shut down for maintainence at 7:40 GMT.
> It is very strange that there is no notification on the WCG forum.



Thanks for confirming, glad to know it's not just me.  I'll check back later.  Hopefully it'll kick back in, report what's done, and resume work 
Edit: Project just kicked back in, things are ramming up again


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK, so if I want to run two GPU WU's on an Nvidia card with a dual-thread CPU, can I do the same app_info.xml file with .5 count on the GPU?



Wow, at this rate you'll do in a few months what took me 3 years! 

But yes, it works no different. Just need to get the file with the NVIDIA/CUDA code instead and you're ready to go.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm now receiving "Project is temporarily shut down for maintainence," started reporting that around 4am (didn't see it til now).  No more work is coming in, and I have like 153 completed tasks that are ready to report.  Little frustrating.



Ahhh, thanks for posting this!  I got up this morning and I was distressed to see my output was so low and that the avg clock on the HD7770 had dropped from 960MHz to ~810.

But it's working again now


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2012)

Got a great score on a HIS HD7870 the other day. Problem is, it will not be here until Wednesday. :-( 

At least I sure hope it arrives then. LOL

Can't wait to see what kind of numbers that 7870 puts up.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Got a great score on a HIS HD7870 the other day. Problem is, it will not be here until Wednesday. :-(
> 
> At least I sure hope it arrives then. LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see what kind of numbers that 7870 puts up.



I'm running mine with single GPU wu's (no app_info file) and getting over 15k ppd from just the gpu wu's... 

Running 3-4 wu's at once with the app_info tweak and you should be in the 50-60k+ ppd range with the rig


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> Wow, at this rate you'll do in a few months what took me 3 years!
> 
> But yes, it works no different. Just need to get the file with the NVIDIA/CUDA code instead and you're ready to go.



OK, so I tried to mess around with the app_info.xml file for my P4 and GTX280.  This is what I tried to run:


```
<app_info>
 <app>
 <name>hcc1</name>
<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
 </app>
 <file_info>
 <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</name>
 <executable/>
 </file_info>
 <file_info>
 <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name>
 <executable/>
 </file_info>
 <app_version>
 <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
 <version_num>705</version_num>
 <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
<plan_class>nvidia_hcc1</plan_class>
 <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
 <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
 <coproc>
 <type>[COLOR="Red"]nvidia[/COLOR]</type>
 <count>.5</count>
 </coproc>
 <file_ref>
 <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</file_name>
 <main_program/>
 </file_ref>
 <file_ref>
 <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name>
 <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
 </file_ref>
 </app_version>
</app_info>
```

All I got were "GPU missing" errors in the event log.   Any thoughts on what I might be missing?

EDIT: Nevermind - I looked at the first post again and saw that the co-processor type should be "Cuda" and not "nvidia."  I'm going to give it another go now...


----------



## KieX (Nov 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OK, so I tried to mess around with the app_info.xml file for my P4 and GTX280.  This is what I tried to run:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Well spotted. Hopefully that sort that out.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, it sure did.  I was running one CPU WU at 6 hours and one GPU wu at 20 minutes.  Now I'm running two GPU WU's that take about 28 minutes each, so kicking out one every 14 minutes on that rig.  Not bad, but I have some plans for that rig tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yep, it sure did.  I was running one CPU WU at 6 hours and one GPU wu at 20 minutes.  Now I'm running two GPU WU's that take about 28 minutes each, so kicking out one every 14 minutes on that rig.  Not bad, but I have some plans for that rig tomorrow.



Come on t, give the rest of us a chance 
Great work man!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry, no rest for the weary...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

"Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance" popped up again this morning, looks like it started around 3:20am est and still down.  Hopefully it won't last too long.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

The only thing I keep seeing is that all my systems are sitting at "waiting to report" for several hours.  I keep clicking on "do network communication" to make them go through.  Maybe the server thinks I'm spamming it? lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The only thing I keep seeing is that all my systems are sitting at "waiting to report" for several hours.  I keep clicking on "do network communication" to make them go through.  Maybe the server thinks I'm spamming it? lol



Yes, mine sat there saying "waiting to report" under Tasks in the manager, but I saw the other thing in the Even Log, which doesn't log as an error, just an entry. I didn't check how long it was down, just that it was working again later this morning.    This is 2 consecutive days now; maybe it's going to be an everyday thing.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

My log file showed that the project was done for about three hours again. I really wish they'd stop doing this--I don't like to run out of GPU WUs


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My log file showed that the project was done for about three hours again. I really wish they'd stop doing this--I don't like to run out of GPU WUs



That's what I'm talking about!  Yesterday and today, 3 hrs of downtime each day: that's already 6hrs of WUs that could be running, and we are missing them!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's what I'm talking about!  Yesterday and today, 3 hrs of downtime each day: that's already 6hrs of WUs that could be running, and we are missing them!!!



Well, do realize that the cache should have mitigated part of the loss each time.  But still---either I'd like them to stop doing maintenance, or, better yet, just let us store 1000+ WUs in our cache.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, do realize that the cache should have mitigated part of the loss each time.  But still---either I'd like them to stop doing maintenance, or, better yet, just let us store 1000+ WUs in our cache.



True, I didn't really take that into consider.   ....but.... I go through 20 WU's in under 10 minutes. Yesterday I had 153 ready, which means that it must have taken ~70-80 minutes for those to finish. Then the rest was downtime, and me no likey downtime


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it possible to run multiple GPU's that are not crossfire compatible?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Is it possible to run multiple GPU's that are not crossfire compatible?



I'm almost sure that it is. One problem could be that you have to use the same app file (the one that defines how many GPU WUs you will run at the same time) and if one card can do 1 and the other 10....

A workaround is to make two BOINC instances.

Are we talking NVidia?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2012)

Since he's asking about Crossfire capable, I'm going to assume ATI and not Nvidia.  If both cards will run in the system, you should be able to crunch on them.  You may get mixed results if you're using a custom app_info.xml file to load multiple WU's on each card.  A higher-end card will handle the WU's better than a lower end card.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Since he's asking about *Crossfire capable*, I'm going to assume ATI and not Nvidia.  If both cards will run in the system, you should be able to crunch on them.  You may get mixed results if you're using a custom app_info.xml file to load multiple WU's on each card.  A higher-end card will handle the WU's better than a lower end card.



Yes my first thought but in his spec 7970s are mentioned and I assume that identical GPUs can run Crossfire. It was only to get most information for the next question...


----------



## Daimus (Nov 20, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Is it possible to run multiple GPU's that are not crossfire compatible?



I'm running HD7850 and HD6950 in the same system. They are not crossfire compatible.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought I'd post this here, as it's GPU related. 

Message from uplinger (WCG Tech):



> *Low Work for Help Conquer Cancer ( Nov 20, 2012 )*
> Greetings all,
> 
> We are currently running low on work for Help Conquer Cancer. At the moment of posting this we have about 1 hour of work left to send on the grid. We are running through many work units per day as you may already know and we are working with the researchers to get more work units onto the grid as soon as possible.
> ...


Source


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thought I'd post this here, as it's GPU related.
> 
> Message from uplinger (WCG Tech):
> 
> ...


Ggahhhh :shadedshu


I guess on the upside it means we're doing an amazing job at this!


----------



## Daimus (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> hought I'd post this here, as it's GPU related.
> 
> Message from uplinger (WCG Tech):



Thanks for posting this. Now I understand why the server does not send the GPU WU's.

Without GPU WU's we may lose challenge.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thanks for posting this. Now I understand why the server does not send the GPU WU's.
> 
> Without GPU WU's we may lose challenge.



Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. And when we had the chance we showed a lot of other teams how it should be done


----------



## Daimus (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. And when we had the chance we showed a lot of other teams how it should be done



"thanks" button disappeared.
One of my crunchers is empty of GPU WU's, but 2 other have they enough. I'm going to reconfigure videocards.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

Daimus said:


> "thanks" button disappeared.
> One of my crunchers is empty of GPU WU's, but 2 other have they enough. I'm going to reconfigure videocards.



That's happened to me very often over past few weeks  

I got a big cache of CPU WU with my app_info.. hopefully new WU's come in before they're completed.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks KieX for posting, a big answer to a lot of things lately. This sucks, as my PPD is going to plummet lol. I really hope they get it going again soon; I hate to see my gpus sitting there with nothing to do.

I'll have to get my CPU going tonight when I get home


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks KieX for posting, a big answer to a lot of things lately. This sucks, as my PPD is going to plummet lol. I really hope they get it going again soon; I hate to see my gpus sitting there with nothing to do.
> 
> I'll have to get my CPU going tonight when I get home



Yeah.. going to be quite a difference. Your CPU should be good for 6.7K PPD. Wasn't that long ago it was considered a really good score for the Wattage. But then the 10-80K PPD GPU came along to distort all notions of points


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yeah.. going to be quite a difference. Your CPU should be good for 6.7K PPD. Wasn't that long ago it was considered a really good score for the Wattage. But then the 10-80K PPD GPU came along to distort all notions of points



Yeah I understand. The gpu WUs have been a tremendous start for me, which has been nice, but now I hope this drop doesn't kill our team's output for the competition. I suppose we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yeah I understand. The gpu WUs have been a tremendous start for me, which has been nice, but now I hope this drop doesn't kill our team's output for the competition. I suppose we just have to wait and see.



Remember it will affect the other Teams as well... if they have been moving into using the app_info file for gpu's then some Teams will be caught with their pants CPUs down.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Remember it will affect the other Teams as well... if they have been moving into using the app_info file for gpu's then some Teams will be caught with their pants CPUs down.



Remind me what happens when you remove the app_info file. Will it delete all? No, I think it was the other way around - when you add the file it would delete all. I got around 4-5 hours left in my 2x7770 (8 GPU WUs at the time) and I don't want to stay up until 3 am to optimize the right time to delete the file.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Remind me what happens when you remove the app_info file. Will it delete all? No, I think it was the other way around - when you add the file it would delete all. I got around 4-5 hours left in my 2x7770 (8 GPU WUs at the time) and I don't want to stay up until 3 am to optimize the right time to delete the file.



If you have any tasks with the app_info installed and remove it you'll lose those tasks too. Any significant change need to have the WU aborted or copleted.



Norton said:


> Remember it will affect the other Teams as well... if they have been moving into using the app_info file for gpu's then some Teams will be caught with their pants CPUs down.



SG have about 200+ more users than us. If it's a CPU shootout it would be tough.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2012)

i haz a sad


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

^^So I have to pull an all nighter. 

Yes Seti-G has 287 active users and only a few of them uses GPU. We would lose big time on CPU power alone.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> ^^So I have to pull an all nighter.
> 
> Yes Seti-G has 287 active users and only a few of them uses GPU. We would lose big time on CPU power alone.



I just brought everything I have here up and running...... I should be able to pull in another 10-15k ppd.

Considering "borrowing" my son's laptop for another 2c/4t but I don't think the wear and tear from crunching on it for 2 days will bring that much to the Team


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just brought everything I have here up and running...... I should be able to pull in another 10-15k ppd.
> 
> Considering "borrowing" my son's laptop for another 2c/4t but I don't think the wear and tear from crunching on it for 2 days will bring that much to the Team



Don't underestimate laptops. I have one that have done close to 1.2 M. Ok the back plate is off and I have a big fan 2" away. Ion is running one 24/7 too I think. But I wouldn't use other peoples (son's) laptop for the noble cause.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Don't underestimate laptops. I have one that have done close to 1.2 M. Ok the back plate is off and I have a big fan 2" away. Ion is running one 24/7 too I think. But I wouldn't use other peoples (son's) laptop for the noble cause.



I also have his new one (Christmas present ) in the closet.... Soooo tempted to "test" it for a day or two.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

So I'm down to running on my 2600k only, and I feel so slow.  I guess this is the _real_ cruncher life; I was spoiled starting out.  I'm now doing things other than just HCC though, which is nice I guess.  I do feel though that HCC was perfect because I've had more family members fight, struggle, and lose to cancer than anything else I can think of, put together.  Sucks!  
Anyway, I suppose that til the gpu WUs are back in full force, I'll be just putting along.  The only plus side is I'm back on my Windows 8 installation, which is nice to be on again.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> So I'm down to running on my 2600k only, and I feel so slow.  I guess this is the _real_ cruncher life; I was spoiled starting out.  I'm now doing things other than just HCC though, which is nice I guess.  I do feel though that HCC was perfect because I've had more family members fight, struggle, and lose to cancer than anything else I can think of, put together.  Sucks!
> Anyway, I suppose that til the gpu WUs are back in full force, I'll be just putting along.  The only plus side is I'm back on my Windows 8 installation, which is nice to be on again.



2600K is no slouch in WCG 

Keep a watch out for more gpu wu's to appear.... maybe WCG will rollout a beta for gpu's to test some aspect of them for another project. There are quite few crunchers on the WCG forum following the gpu threads atm and a lot of them want their wu's back.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

I have one rig left running them, and it won't last long.  Went to WCG and enabled all projects for now.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 21, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Went to WCG and enabled all projects for now.



Same here.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

One of the Tech's at WCG posted an update:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_offset,40

WCG is working with the HCC researchers to get some work back into the system.... 1 day to 1 week is the initial estimate and this is not the end of the project. 

Unfortunate for our current challenge but not for the project itself


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Don't underestimate laptops. I have one that have done close to 1.2 M. Ok the back plate is off and I have a big fan 2" away. Ion is running one 24/7 too I think. But I wouldn't use other peoples (son's) laptop for the noble cause.


Three, actually.  A Core 2 Duo Dell, a Core 2 Duo Thinkpad, and my new i7 Thinkpad.  Both of the C2Ds do just fine--but the i7 does run a bit warm.


Norton said:


> One of the Tech's at WCG posted an update:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_offset,40
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update 
I'm really hoping that it's more towards the 1 day than the 1 week...oh well.  I'll switch the i7-920 over to other projects when it runs out of WUs tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Three, actually.  A Core 2 Duo Dell, a Core 2 Duo Thinkpad, and my new i7 Thinkpad.  Both of the C2Ds do just fine--but the i7 does run a bit warm.



I have 2 laptops that I may still run- both have 2 core/4 thread CPU's

Older one (2010)
Core i3-350M w/AMD dedicated gpu
Newer one (2012)
Core i5-3210M w/NV dedicated gpu

Have no idea how well they would crunch???


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have 2 laptops that I may still run- both have 2 core/4 thread CPU's
> 
> Older one (2010)
> Core i3-350M w/AMD dedicated gpu
> ...



I pull about 1k PPD/C2D and just shy of 4k from my i7.  I'd say you should get a bit over 2k from the i5--not counting the GPU.  A tad less from the i3-maybe 1.6-1.8k

What are the GPUs?


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I pull about 1k PPD/C2D and just shy of 4k from my i7.  I'd say you should get a bit over 2k from the i5--not counting the GPU.  A tad less from the i3-maybe 1.6-1.8k
> 
> What are the GPUs?



512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 560v 
(upgraded between ordering/shipping was supposed to be a HD 4530 originally)

and

Nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB


----------



## Daimus (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> I also have his new one (Christmas present ) in the closet....



All parents in the world seem to hide the gifts to children in the closet (me too)


Jokes aside, Seti-Germany has a chance to win.
EDIT:
I've borrowed  daughter's dual-core, son's dual-core and wife's dual-core notebook. 
I'm afraid it will do little.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Daimus said:


> All parents in the world seem to hide the gifts to children in the closet
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, Seti-Germany has a chance to win.



Shhhh!.... don't tell them 

Agreed that SG has a chance to win but remember this:
- We rocked their world for nearly 5 days of this challenge
- We did what we did with 1/3 of the active members they have
- If they want it, they will have to earn it.
- They are not Team TPU so we win.... Automatically!


----------



## Daimus (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Shhhh!.... don't tell them
> 
> Agreed that SG has a chance to win but remember this:
> - We rocked their world for nearly 5 days of this challenge
> ...



Remember:
-we do not have two Ion's crunchers
-our Team's ppd before starting GPU WU was (Shhhh!).
Сorrect me, if I forgot something.
Anyway we have no right to give up.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Anyway we have no right to give up.



That's what I was trying to say  Keep em crunching!!! 

** EDIT- will also get a chance to find out what this FX-8350 Vishera chip can do w/o hiding in those gpu wu's **


----------



## Daimus (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> will also get a chance to find out what this FX-8350 Vishera chip can do w/o hiding in those gpu wu's



Unfortunately my Vishera's delivery is delayed.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Daimus said:


> All parents in the world seem to hide the gifts to children in the closet
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, Seti-Germany has a chance to win.
> ...


Thanks for adding those new dual-core rigs, I appreciate it 


Norton said:


> Shhhh!.... don't tell them
> 
> Agreed that SG has a chance to win but remember this:
> - We rocked their world for nearly 5 days of this challenge
> ...


We've done an amazing job for a team our size 


Daimus said:


> Remember:
> -we do not have two Ion's crunchers
> -our Team's ppd before starting GPU WU was (Shhhh!).
> Сorrect me, if I forgot something.
> Anyway we have no right to give up.


Unfortunately so.  I'm down to two i7s now and that's it 
But we still have a bunch of pending GPU WUs that will buffer us for a little while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Even if we don't hold them off, the push we gave in the last month or so with the amount of active members we have is just remarkable.  Definitely something I know rocked the DC world!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Unfortunately my Vishera's delivery is delayed.



Man that sucks!  Hope the delay is not too long. 

This Vishera vs Bulldozer feels like the PII Thubans felt vs the PII Denebs (the C2 revisions)...much smoother/snappier performance and cooler running 

FYI- I will also have at least one laptop crunching tonight (probably the newer one). Needs to be "tested" right?


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All 


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost



> Great news everyone. We are in the process of downloading new work from the researchers. Instead of sending out a trickle as they arrive because everyone is starving for work today. We will more than likely be able to release them and set the project back to full weight tomorrow. This is barring any delays of course. We will try to keep you up to date and informed of any changes that may happen.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,
> -Uplinger


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost



Well I might as well game the rest of today, so I can throw my gpus back into HCC tomorrow.  At least it didn't take a week


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2012)

app_info will be reinstated tomorrow morning UTC


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost



Awesome 

Set my cruncher to "No new tasks" to help clear all the WU before putting the app_info back in. Might be a good time to sort out the neglected SSD and say goodbye to this 5400k drive


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> Awesome
> 
> Set my cruncher to "No new tasks" to help clear all the WU before putting the app_info back in. Might be a good time to sort out the neglected SSD and say goodbye to this 5400k drive



How dare you leave that helpless little ssd all alone?  You gotta put it to good use ASAP!  
I'll be doing the same thing later this evening, getting the rig ready for some heavy lifting


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 25, 2012)

I cant get this to work i put the file where i think it should go and followed the steps but its still just running 1GPU WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I cant get this to work i put the file where i think it should go and followed the steps but its still just running 1GPU WU.



Where are you putting it?  What are the contents of your file?  Did you follow the step-by-step instructions in the OP?  What does the log file in BOINC say?


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 25, 2012)

I will look into it tomorrow this is just way over my head atm lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I will look into it tomorrow this is just way over my head atm lol.



No problem.  This was something that also took me a little while to figure out--it certainly doesn't always work right away


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> it certainly doesn't always work right away



I'll give you an "AMEN" to that!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 25, 2012)

Which AMD drivers are you folks using? I haven't used AMD (ATI) since my 2 4870's...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Which AMD drivers are you folks using? I haven't used AMD (ATI) since my 2 4870's...



I use 12.10. Get it in downloads.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 25, 2012)

Got it thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks good!  A shame you're limited to only one WU on the HD7770, but it's still certainly better than nothing


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

FYI- Check the WCG website- I believe that OldChap from Extreme Systems has put together a master app_info file that allows you to run any project on it (i.e. all of the code is there- pick and choose as necessary).

I haven't tried it but it is most likely that I will this afternoon... been looking to utilize my rigs for all cores/multi gpu/multi projects 

Here's a useful link:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- Check the WCG website- I believe that OldChap from Extreme Systems has put together a master app_info file that allows you to run any project on it (i.e. all of the code is there- pick and choose as necessary).
> 
> I haven't tried it but it is most likely that I will this afternoon... been looking to utilize my rigs for all cores/multi gpu/multi projects
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Just set up for GPU work units; they sure go fast. Only have a 480 but it should help my numbers. I'm also in the progress of putting together an i7-3770k system, so hopefully I can start climbing up the ranks again.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

Trying the All project app_info that OldChap @ XS made on my main rig (modded it for 4 gpu's on 2 cores, other projects on the remaining 6 cores)

Pic:





..... i.e. projects running on *10* cores 

Let's see how this works out


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooh, so you're only giving them half a core each--clever! 
Let me know how that works--I'd be interested to get 10 WUs going on each i7


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, so you're only giving them half a core each--clever!
> Let me know how that works--I'd be interested to get 10 WUs going on each i7



If this works out OK then I'll add a 2nd gpu wu to the FX-8150/6870 Hawk rig too (2 gpu wu's + 6 or more regular project wu's should bring a nice boost to that rig)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Trying the All project app_info that OldChap @ XS made on my main rig (modded it for 4 gpu's on 2 cores, other projects on the remaining 6 cores)
> 
> Pic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121125/4 gpus running.jpg
> ...





Norton said:


> If this works out OK then I'll add a 2nd gpu wu to the FX-8150/6870 Hawk rig too (2 gpu wu's + 6 or more regular project wu's should bring a nice boost to that rig)



That is a great way to go.  You can run some nice GPU WU's and not waste the remaining thread/cores.  I like it.  I'm going to keep it in mind ; I can't use it right now but it may defintely come in handy in the future.  Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's the app-info I'm using on the FX-8320/7870 rig (4x HCC gpu wu's (0.5 cpu +0.25 gpu) plus 6 cores on other projects)

Has been running w/o issue on the rig for the past 24hrs  

*Note- All NVidia app_info code has been removed from this version (I didn't need it)



```
<app_info>
2.	
3.	<! I find comments inside the actual XML to be helpful -->
4.	
5.	
6.	<!-- Start of the HCC app definition -->
7.	<!--if you are running either or both HCC on CPU and GPU you only need to list the app 1 time -->
8.	   <app>
9.	      <name>hcc1</name>
10.	      <user_friendly_name>XtremeSystems Crunches Cancer</user_friendly_name>
11.	   </app>
12.	<! End of the HCC app definition -->
13.	
14.	
15.	<!-- Start of files required for HCC CPU -->
16.	   <file_info>
17.	      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
18.	      <executable/>
19.	   </file_info>
20.	<!-- End of files required for HCC CPU -->
21.	
22.	
23.	<!-- Start of files required for HCC GPU -->
24.	   <file_info>
25.	      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name>
26.	      <executable/> 
27.	   </file_info>
28.	   <file_info>
29.	      <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name>
30.	      <executable/>
31.	   </file_info>
32.	<!-- End of files required for HCC GPU -->
33.	
34.	
35.	<!-- Start of app_version for HCC CPU -->
36.	<!-- I added the flops tag to help BOINC calculate better estimates -->
37.	   <app_version>
38.	      <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
39.	      <version_num>705</version_num>
40.	      <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
41.	      <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
42.	      <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
43.	      <flops>3250000000.000000</flops>
44.	      <file_ref>
45.	         <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
46.	         <main_program/>
47.	      </file_ref>
48.	   </app_version>
49.	<!-- End of app info for HCC CPU -->
50.	
51.	
52.	<!-- Start of app_version for HCC GPU -->
53.	<!-- I added the flops tag to help BOINC calculate better estimates -->
54.	   <app_version>
55.	      <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
56.	      <version_num>705</version_num>
57.	      <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
58.	      <plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class>
59.	      <avg_ncpus>0.5000000</avg_ncpus>
60.	      <max_ncpus>2.000000</max_ncpus>
61.	      <flops>30000000000.000000</flops>
62.	      <coproc>
63.	         <type>ATI</type>
64.	         <count>0.250000</count>
65.	      </coproc>
66.	      <file_ref>
67.	          <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name>
68.	          <main_program/>
69.	      </file_ref>
70.	      <file_ref>
71.	         <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name>
72.	         <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
73.	      </file_ref>
74.	   </app_version>
75.	<!-- End of app info for HCC GPU --> 
76.	
77.	
78.	
79.	______________________________________________________________________________
80.	
81.	<app>
82.	    <name>gfam</name>
83.	    <user_friendly_name>GO Fight Against Malaria</user_friendly_name>
84.	</app>
85.	
86.	   <file_info>
87.	      <name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_6.12_windows_x86_64</name>
88.	      <executable/>
89.	   </file_info> 
90.	   <file_info>
91.	      <name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</name>
92.	      <executable/>
93.	   </file_info>
94.	   <file_info>
95.	      <name>wcgrid_gfam_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</name>
96.	       <executable/>
97.	   </file_info>
98.	
99.	<app_version>
100.	    <app_name>gfam</app_name>
101.	    <version_num>612</version_num>
102.	    <platform>windows_x86_64</platform>
103.	    <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
104.	    <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
105.	    <flops>3347548492.458962</flops>
106.	    <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
107.	    <file_ref>
108.	        <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_6.12_windows_x86_64</file_name>
109.	        <main_program/>
110.	    </file_ref>
111.	    <file_ref>
112.	         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
113.	          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
114.	     </file_ref>
115.	     <file_ref>
116.	         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
117.	          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
118.	     </file_ref>
119.	</app_version>
120.	
121.	<app_version>
122.	    <app_name>gfam</app_name>
123.	    <version_num>612</version_num>
124.	    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
125.	    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
126.	    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
127.	    <flops>3347548492.458962</flops>
128.	    <api_version>7.1.0</api_version>
129.	    <file_ref>
130.	        <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_6.12_windows_x86_64</file_name>
131.	        <main_program/>
132.	    </file_ref>
133.	    <file_ref>
134.	         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
135.	          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
136.	     </file_ref>
137.	     <file_ref>
138.	         <file_name>wcgrid_gfam_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.12</file_name>
139.	          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
140.	     </file_ref>
141.	</app_version>
142.	
143.	__________________________________________________________________________
144.	
145.	
146.	<app>
147.		<name>cep2</name>
148.		<user_friendly_name>The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2</user_friendly_name>
149.	</app>
150.	<file_info>
151.		<name>wcgrid_cep2_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
152.		<executable/>
153.	</file_info>
154.	<file_info>
155.		<name>wcgrid_cep2_qchem_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
156.		<executable/>
157.	</file_info>
158.	<file_info>
159.		<name>wcgrid_cep2_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
160.		<executable/>
161.	</file_info>
162.	<file_info>
163.		<name>cep2_qcaux_6.40.zip</name>
164.	</file_info>
165.	<file_info>
166.	    <name>cep2_images_6.40.zip</name>
167.	</file_info>
168.	<app_version>
169.	    <app_name>cep2</app_name>
170.	    <version_num>640</version_num>
171.	    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
172.	    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
173.	    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
174.	    <flops>1982909446.217418</flops>
175.	    <api_version>6.11.7</api_version>
176.	    <file_ref>
177.	        <file_name>wcgrid_cep2_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
178.	        <main_program/>
179.	    </file_ref>
180.	    <file_ref>
181.	        <file_name>wcgrid_cep2_qchem_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
182.	        <open_name>wcgrid_cep2_qchem_prod_linux.x86</open_name>
183.	    </file_ref>
184.	    <file_ref>
185.	        <file_name>wcgrid_cep2_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
186.	        <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
187.	    </file_ref>
188.	    <file_ref>
189.	        <file_name>cep2_images_6.40.zip</file_name>
190.	        <open_name>Cep2_images.zip</open_name>
191.	    </file_ref>
192.	    <file_ref>
193.	        <file_name>cep2_qcaux_6.40.zip</file_name>
194.	        <open_name>qcaux2.zip</open_name>
195.	    </file_ref>
196.	</app_version>
197.	
198.	______________________________________________________________________________
199.	
200.	<app>
201.	    <name>faah</name>
202.	    <user_friendly_name>FightAIDS@Home</user_friendly_name>
203.	</app>
204.	<file_info>
205.	    <name>wcg_faah_autodock_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
206.	    <executable/>
207.	</file_info>
208.	<file_info>
209.	    <name>wcg_faah_autodock_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
210.	    <executable/>
211.	</file_info>
212.	<file_info>
213.	    <name>faah_protease_6.40.dat</name>
214.	</file_info>
215.	<file_info>
216.	    <name>faah_image_6.40.tga</name>
217.	</file_info>
218.	<app_version>
219.	    <app_name>faah</app_name>
220.	    <version_num>640</version_num>
221.	    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
222.	    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
223.	    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
224.	    <flops>3894434573.022523</flops>
225.	    <api_version>6.3.3</api_version>
226.	    <file_ref>
227.	        <file_name>wcg_faah_autodock_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
228.	        <main_program/>
229.	    </file_ref>
230.	    <file_ref>
231.	        <file_name>wcg_faah_autodock_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
232.	        <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
233.	    </file_ref>
234.	    <file_ref>
235.	        <file_name>faah_protease_6.40.dat</file_name>
236.	        <open_name>protease.dat</open_name>
237.	    </file_ref>
238.	    <file_ref>
239.	        <file_name>faah_image_6.40.tga</file_name>
240.	        <open_name>wc_grid_s1b2.tga</open_name>
241.	    </file_ref>
242.	</app_version>
243.	
244.	_______________________________________________________________________
245.	
246.	<app>
247.	    <name>hpf2</name>
248.	    <user_friendly_name>Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2</user_friendly_name>
249.	</app>
250.	<file_info>
251.	    <name>wcg_hpf2_rosetta_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
252.	    <executable/>
253.	</file_info>
254.	<file_info>
255.	    <name>wcg_hpf2_6.40.tga</name>
256.	    <executable/>
257.	</file_info>
258.	<file_info>
259.	    <name>wcg_hpf2_rosetta_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
260.	    <executable/>
261.	</file_info>
262.	<file_info>
263.	    <name>hpf2_6.40_win_paths.txt</name>
264.	    <executable/>
265.	</file_info>
266.	
267.	<app_version>
268.	    <app_name>hpf2</app_name>
269.	    <version_num>640</version_num>
270.	    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
271.	    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
272.	    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
273.	    <flops>3570131549.238372</flops>
274.	    <api_version>6.3.3</api_version>
275.	    <file_ref>
276.	        <file_name>wcg_hpf2_rosetta_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
277.	        <main_program/>
278.	    </file_ref>
279.	    <file_ref>
280.	        <file_name>wcg_hpf2_6.40.tga</file_name>
281.	        <open_name>wc_grid_hpf2.tga</open_name>
282.	    </file_ref>
283.	    <file_ref>
284.	        <file_name>wcg_hpf2_rosetta_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
285.	        <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
286.	    </file_ref>
287.	    <file_ref>
288.	        <file_name>hpf2_6.40_win_paths.txt</file_name>
289.	        <open_name>paths.txt</open_name>
290.	    </file_ref>
291.	</app_version>
292.	
293.	
294.	<app_version>
295.	    <app_name>hpf2</app_name>
296.	    <version_num>640</version_num>
297.	    <platform>windows_x86_64</platform>
298.	    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
299.	    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
300.	    <flops>3570131549.238372</flops>
301.	    <api_version>6.3.3</api_version>
302.	    <file_ref>
303.	        <file_name>wcg_hpf2_rosetta_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
304.	        <main_program/>
305.	    </file_ref>
306.	    <file_ref>
307.	        <file_name>wcg_hpf2_6.40.tga</file_name>
308.	        <open_name>wc_grid_hpf2.tga</open_name>
309.	    </file_ref>
310.	    <file_ref>
311.	        <file_name>wcg_hpf2_rosetta_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
312.	        <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
313.	    </file_ref>
314.	    <file_ref>
315.	        <file_name>hpf2_6.40_win_paths.txt</file_name>
316.	        <open_name>paths.txt</open_name>
317.	    </file_ref>
318.	</app_version>
319.	
320.	_________________________________________________________________________________
321.	
322.	<app>
323.	    <name>dsfl</name>
324.	    <user_friendly_name>Drug Search for Leishmaniasis</user_friendly_name>
325.	</app>
326.	
327.	   <file_info>
328.	      <name>wcgrid_dsfl_vina_6.25_windows_x86_64</name>
329.	      <executable/>
330.	   </file_info> 
331.	   <file_info>
332.	      <name>wcgrid_dsfl_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.25</name>
333.	      <executable/>
334.	   </file_info>
335.	   <file_info>
336.	      <name>wcgrid_dsfl_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.25</name>
337.	       <executable/>
338.	   </file_info>
339.	
340.	<app_version>
341.	    <app_name>dsfl</app_name>
342.	    <version_num>625</version_num>
343.	    <platform>windows_x86_64</platform>
344.	    <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
345.	    <max_ncpus>.125</max_ncpus>
346.	    <api_version>6.25</api_version>
347.	    <file_ref>
348.	        <file_name>wcgrid_dsfl_vina_6.25_windows_x86_64</file_name>
349.	        <main_program/>
350.	    </file_ref>
351.	    <file_ref>
352.	         <file_name>wcgrid_dsfl_vina_prod_x86_64.exe.6.25</file_name>
353.	          <open_name>AutoDockVina64.exe</open_name>
354.	     </file_ref>
355.	     <file_ref>
356.	         <file_name>wcgrid_dsfl_gfx_prod_x86_64.exe.6.25</file_name>
357.	          <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
358.	     </file_ref>
359.	</app_version>
360.	__________________________________________________________________________________
361.	
362.	Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2
363.	
364.	___________________________________________________________________________________
365.	<app>
366.	    <name>hfcc</name>
367.	    <user_friendly_name>Help Fight Childhood Cancer</user_friendly_name>
368.	</app>
369.	<file_info>
370.	    <name>wcg_hfcc_autodock_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
371.	    <executable/>
372.	</file_info>
373.	<file_info>
374.	    <name>wcg_hfcc_autodock_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</name>
375.	    <executable/>
376.	</file_info>
377.	<file_info>
378.	    <name>hfcc_protease_6.40.dat</name>
379.	</file_info>
380.	<file_info>
381.	    <name>hfcc_image05_6.40.tga</name>
382.	</file_info>
383.	<file_info>
384.	    <name>hfcc_text01_6.40.tga</name>
385.	</file_info>
386.	<file_info>
387.	    <name>hfcc_image02_6.40.tga</name>
388.	</file_info>
389.	<file_info>
390.	    <name>hfcc_image01_6.40.tga</name>
391.	</file_info>
392.	<file_info>
393.	    <name>hfcc_image04_6.40.tga</name>
394.	</file_info>
395.	<file_info>
396.	    <name>hfcc_image03_6.40.tga</name>
397.	</file_info>
398.	<file_info>
399.	    <name>hfcc_image06_6.40.tga</name>
400.	</file_info>
401.	<file_info>
402.	    <name>hfcc_image07_6.40.tga</name>
403.	</file_info>
404.	<app_version>
405.	    <app_name>hfcc</app_name>
406.	    <version_num>640</version_num>
407.	    <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
408.	    <avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
409.	    <max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
410.	    <flops>889972551.983820</flops>
411.	    <api_version>6.3.3</api_version>
412.	    <file_ref>
413.	        <file_name>wcg_hfcc_autodock_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
414.	        <main_program/>
415.	    </file_ref>
416.	    <file_ref>
417.	        <file_name>wcg_hfcc_autodock_graphics_6.40_windows_intelx86</file_name>
418.	        <open_name>graphics_app</open_name>
419.	    </file_ref>
420.	    <file_ref>
421.	        <file_name>hfcc_image05_6.40.tga</file_name>
422.	        <open_name>prog_left.tga</open_name>
423.	    </file_ref>
424.	    <file_ref>
425.	        <file_name>hfcc_text01_6.40.tga</file_name>
426.	        <open_name>Courier-Bold.txf</open_name>
427.	    </file_ref>
428.	    <file_ref>
429.	        <file_name>hfcc_image02_6.40.tga</file_name>
430.	        <open_name>GFX_top.tga</open_name>
431.	    </file_ref>
432.	    <file_ref>
433.	        <file_name>hfcc_image01_6.40.tga</file_name>
434.	        <open_name>GFX_bot.tga</open_name>
435.	    </file_ref>
436.	    <file_ref>
437.	        <file_name>hfcc_image04_6.40.tga</file_name>
438.	        <open_name>prog_fill.tga</open_name>
439.	    </file_ref>
440.	    <file_ref>
441.	        <file_name>hfcc_protease_6.40.dat</file_name>
442.	        <open_name>protease.dat</open_name>
443.	    </file_ref>
444.	    <file_ref>
445.	        <file_name>hfcc_image03_6.40.tga</file_name>
446.	        <open_name>IBM_logo.tga</open_name>
447.	    </file_ref>
448.	    <file_ref>
449.	        <file_name>hfcc_image06_6.40.tga</file_name>
450.	        <open_name>WCG_logo.tga</open_name>
451.	    </file_ref>
452.	    <file_ref>
453.	        <file_name>hfcc_image07_6.40.tga</file_name>
454.	        <open_name>boinc_logo2.tga</open_name>
455.	    </file_ref>
456.	</app_version>
```

Thanks again to Old Chap @ XS for posting the master file w/all projects


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Here's the app-info I'm using on the FX-8320/7870 rig (4x HCC gpu wu's (0.5 cpu +0.25 gpu) plus 6 cores on other projects)
> 
> Has been running w/o issue on the rig for the past 24hrs
> 
> *Note- All NVidia app_info code has been removed from this version (I didn't need it)



Thanks for posting all the stuff you've looked into  I've updated the OP with links back t the XS thread and your post for others.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Here's the app-info I'm using on the FX-8320/7870 rig (4x HCC gpu wu's (0.5 cpu +0.25 gpu) plus 6 cores on other projects)
> 
> Has been running w/o issue on the rig for the past 24hrs
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Norton!  I'll be sure to give it a try before too long


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2012)

Update- GFAM wu seems to be throwing errors with this app_info file. Looks like I will need to check the code and/or delete the wu from the file until the error is located. 

Guess I'm going to be learning more about these files than I intended to....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Update- GFAM wu seems to be throwing errors with this app_info file. Looks like I will need to check the code and/or delete the wu from the file until the error is located.
> 
> Guess I'm going to be learning more about these files than I intended to....



Sorry to hear you're having trouble, but at least the Team has someone getting the experience who will be able to help us lowly folk out.  I hope it works out for you though!!!


----------



## hat (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe the OP should clarify that app_info.xml should/may need to be placed in boinc data directory\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org; as I understood it, it needed to be in boinc data direcory\projects, and this did not work for me. I am now running two GPU work units at once now that it is in boincdata\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org.


----------



## KieX (Nov 28, 2012)

hat said:


> I believe the OP should clarify that app_info.xml should/may need to be placed in boinc data directory\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org; as I understood it, it needed to be in boinc data direcory\projects, and this did not work for me. I am now running two GPU work units at once now that it is in boincdata\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org.



Thanks for that must have missed that in one of the updates 

EDIT: OP updated. Sorry for that.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2012)

Running the HCC GPU and CPU wu's only seems to be doing well (8 GPU wu's on 4 cores plus 4 CPU wu's on the other 4 cores). I think I can hit close 100k ppd on the rig with this setup! 

The 7870 is just a bit laggy when using the TV tuner but otherwise the rig runs fine and is actually 4-5C cooler than running with all CPU wu's


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2012)

What is WCG and I have crossfire so do I need to do anything special?

WCG website will not load for me.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2012)

Basically, it's disctributed computing.  If you decide to take the plunge, it helps to turn crossfire off for stability.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Running the HCC GPU and CPU wu's only seems to be doing well (8 GPU wu's on 4 cores plus 4 CPU wu's on the other 4 cores). I think I can hit close 100k ppd on the rig with this setup!
> 
> The 7870 is just a bit laggy when using the TV tuner but otherwise the rig runs fine and is actually 4-5C cooler than running with all CPU wu's



Wow--that's awesome! 

So basically you're getting the same PPD from 1 GPU that I'm getting from 3 

@DIT @ vawrvawerawe: WCG is a project started and partially funded by IBM that uses volunteer computers to do humanitarian scientific research.  If you're interested in joining, look at the link in my signature in post in our WCG/BOINC thread


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 30, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I have crossfire so do I need to do anything special?



Nope, BOINC is intelligent enough to work around CFX being enabled however I did notice a little boost in performance when I disable CFX. I don't like turning it on and off all the time so I just leave it on.

I think it is time for me to run multiple WUs on my 6870s. I have a feeling that I can at least double my output.

Edit: So I reinstalled BOINC, threw my app_info.xml file in and now I'm not getting any projects at all. Communication is being established but it isn't getting anything new. I am getting some "File referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: <name of task>" errors, but I would assume that is because no projects have been downloaded yet?

Edit 2: I should have just read the OP and installed the version off WCG's website. Doh! Now stuff is almost ready to transfer but isn't. :|

Any idea why this is happening?

```
[error] No URL for file transfer of wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1
[error] No URL for file transfer of hcckernel.cl.7.05
[error] No URL for file transfer of wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86
```

My app_info.xml is this:

```
<app_info> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
	</app> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info>
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
		<executable/>
   </file_info>
	<app_version> 
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
		<version_num>705</version_num> 
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
		<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
		<avg_ncpus>0.33</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.33</count> 
			</coproc> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
			<main_program/> 
		</file_ref> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
			<open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
		</file_ref> 
	</app_version>
	<app_version>
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name>
		<version_num>705</version_num>
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
		<avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
		<max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
		<api_version>6.13.0</api_version>
		<file_ref>
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
			<main_program/>
		</file_ref>
	</app_version>
</app_info>
```

Another edit: I think I was able to reset the project and it started downloading.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Nope, BOINC is intelligent enough to work around CFX being enabled however I did notice a little boost in performance when I disable CFX. I don't like turning it on and off all the time so I just leave it on.
> 
> I think it is time for me to run multiple WUs on my 6870s. I have a feeling that I can at least double my output.
> 
> ...



I believe the issue is that those three files are not installed by default but the app_info file is calling them.  Resetting the project without the app_info file will usually take care of it, then suspend/get no more work, close BOINC, insert the file and restart.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, here is the code that I just started running: 


```
<app_info> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
	</app> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info>
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
		<executable/>
   </file_info>
	<app_version> 
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
		<version_num>705</version_num> 
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
		<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
		<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>4.0</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.250</count> 
			</coproc> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
			<main_program/> 
		</file_ref> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
			<open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
		</file_ref> 
	</app_version>
	<app_version>
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name>
		<version_num>705</version_num>
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
		<avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
		<max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
		<api_version>6.13.0</api_version>
		<file_ref>
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
			<main_program/>
		</file_ref>
	</app_version>
</app_info>
```


I have several WU's showing "Ready to Start" with my video card, however none of them are running. I have 8 WU's running with the CPU with this configuration, however none of the GPU WU's are running. 

Any ideas? Shouldn't there be 4 GPU WU's running?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, here is the code that I just started running:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I marked a few things in your file that differs from mine. Did you allow GPU work (Activities, Always allow GPU work or something like that, I have a Danish version). The file below works for me for 6 GPU (just change from 0.16 to 0.25) and no other work (i.e. CPU)

<app_info> 
 <app> 
 <name>hcc1</name> 
<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
 </app> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <app_version> 
 <app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
 <version_num>705</version_num> 
 <platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
 <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus> 
 <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus> 
 <coproc> 
 <type>ATI</type> 
 <count>0.16</count> 
 </coproc> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
 <main_program/> 
 </file_ref> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
 <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
 </file_ref> 
 </app_version> 
</app_info>


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay what does this refer to? "[error]No application found for task: windwos_intelx86 640; discarding"?????????? 

I have a bunch of these.


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay what does this refer to? "[error]No application found for task: windwos_intelx86 640; discarding"??????????
> 
> I have a bunch of these.



That means the server is sending you work that your app_info file isn't setup to do. You should log into the WCG page and make sure the profile you set for your computer has only the projects you setup in the app_info (which in this case I imagine is HCC). Whilst there, under the projects list there should be an option to process work on GPU (maybe that's why you weren't receiving GPU WU to crunch?)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> That means the server is sending you work that your app_info file isn't setup to do. You should log into the WCG page and make sure the profile you set for your computer has only the projects you setup in the app_info (which in this case I imagine is HCC). Whilst there, under the projects list there should be an option to process work on GPU (maybe that's why you weren't receiving GPU WU to crunch?)



Okay, now I know that the different work can be added to the app_info, but where is that added in the code?


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, now I know that the different work can be added to the app_info, but where is that added in the code?



Well, the format of the file is explained here, if you want to add something else to it: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Anonymous_platform

This thread on XS has the code for the other projects: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files

I've not dabbed into it myself, but Norton I believe has set it up though with some problems on GFAM. Might be worth shooting him a PM?


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well, the format of the file is explained here, if you want to add something else to it: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Anonymous_platform
> 
> This thread on XS has the code for the other projects: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files
> 
> I've not dabbed into it myself, but Norton I believe has set it up though with some problems on GFAM. Might be worth shooting him a PM?



I did try it out but the errors were pretty extreme and I don't know enough about the files yet to be able to fix them. The rig ran fine but WCG showed a couple of hundred GFAM errors in less than 24 hrs


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I did try it out but the errors were pretty extreme and I don't know enough about the files yet to be able to fix them. The rig ran fine but WCG showed a couple of hundred GFAM errors in less than 24 hrs



Did it work fine without GFAM?


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Did it work fine without GFAM?



Couldn't get it working. Tried a couple of times but I stepped away from it for a little while so I wouldn't keep throwing errors into my WCG file.

Switched to HCC cpu and gpu for now but I have an early Xmas gift coming that will allow me to keep my output up and try the All app_info again early next week


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

okay, added the app_info file from xtremesystems. I tweaked the HCC file. Seems to be working so far. Probably too early to tell for sure. 

Under the projects tab though, my "work done" number does not seem to be changing or gaining? Even though it has completed about 20 or so work units. Is that normal?


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Couldn't get it working. Tried a couple of times but I stepped away from it for a little while so I wouldn't keep throwing errors into my WCG file.
> 
> Switched to HCC cpu and gpu for now but I have an early Xmas gift coming that will allow me to keep my output up and try the All app_info again early next week



Look forward to whatever it is.



stinger608 said:


> okay, added the app_info file from xtremesystems. I tweaked the HCC file. Seems to be working so far. Probably too early to tell for sure.
> 
> Under the projects tab though, my "work done" number does not seem to be changing or gaining? Even though it has completed about 20 or so work units. Is that normal?



Can happen sometimes. Best thing to do is check on the WCG page under "Results status" see if you can find recent WU's in Pending Validation list. If it's not coming up might be worth just hitting the updated button a few times and perhaps reboot.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Can happen sometimes. Best thing to do is check on the WCG page under "Results status" see if you can find recent WU's in Pending Validation list. If it's not coming up might be worth just hitting the updated button a few times and perhaps reboot.



 Okay, I see what that is now. Took me a minute.  

Yea, I have 13 pages of "Pending Validation" going on! About 10 pages are from today alone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool Stinger you set man.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 3, 2012)

Decided to test 2 WU's on my laptop.
So far worked fine, even on client 7.0.28.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a fix to get multi WUs working on Windows 8.  If someone finds a fix, I hope they post it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm still waiting for a fix to get multi WUs working on Windows 8.  If someone finds a fix, I hope they post it.



If I found one I would definitely post it for you 

Will be bringing an early Xmas gift online later tonight.....


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> If I found one I would definitely post it for you
> 
> Will be bringing an early Xmas gift online later tonight.....



You are the Pimp indeed, no jokes


----------



## hat (Dec 4, 2012)

I may have discovered my problem:


----------



## hat (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, I got it working properly. It seems that you need to let the manager download at least one of all of the types of work units mentioned in the app_info file before you actually put the file into place.


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2012)

Linux users can now join in on the GPU action! BETA WU's for now:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34356_offset,0#403554


> We are releasing a batch of work units for beta test on Linux GPU only. This will include 64 bit ATI and NVIDIA as well as 32 bit ATI and NVIDIA.
> 
> There will be 5 batches released with a total of 3840 work units sent with a quorum of 2. These will have double images in them similar to how they are being run on production right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2012)

hat said:


> Well, I got it working properly. It seems that you need to let the manager download at least one of all of the types of work units mentioned in the app_info file before you actually put the file into place.



Yeah you have to let it download work before adding the app info file now for some weird reason.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a tip to add:  BOINC will consider only two decimal places.  For example, if you set the GPU to 0.166, it will round it up to 0.17.  Technically, that will put you over 100%.  Just round it down to the last hundredth and you shuld be fine.

EDIT: I should clarify my statement above and say if you're only running GPU WU's and are running more WU's than you have cores/threads.  If you are running mixed CPU & GPU WU's, then see Ion's tip below:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2795584&postcount=433


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2, I think you need to start with this:


```
<app_info>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name>
   </app>
   <file_info>
      <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</name>
      <executable/> 
   </file_info>
   <file_info>
      <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name>
      <executable/>
   </file_info>
      <app_version>
      <app_name>hcc1</app_name>
      <version_num>705</version_num>
      <platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
      <plan_class>nvidia_hcc1</plan_class>
      <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
      <max_ncpus>2.0</max_ncpus>
      <coproc>
         <type>CUDA</type>
         <count>.5</count>
      </coproc>
      <file_ref>
          <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__nvidia_hcc1</file_name>
          <main_program/>
      </file_ref>
      <file_ref>
         <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name>
         <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name>
      </file_ref>
   </app_version>
</app_info>
```

IIRC, that will give you two WU's per card and should work on multiple cards - if I'm wrong, please correct me guys.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

Where do paste this? local prefs?


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Where do paste this? local prefs?



That goes into the app_info.xml file. Check the OP for location and step to avoid errors.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

This:



> You create a file called app_info.xml inside the project folder of your BOINC Data folder (normally: C:\Program Data\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org).



You want to install the program, open it, attach to the project, then hit "get no new work."  You will need to download two files (which happens when you attach to the project) in order for the app_info file to work, and it won't happen if the app_info file is already in place.*  Once everything's downloaded, close the BOINC manager completely and insert the file into that folder, then launch the client.  Watch your messages for errors and post them here if you get them.


* There is a work-around for this if you have already installed the client on another machine: you can copy the files from that other installation.  I have done this with 100% success, as long as the app_info file is calling the file by the same name/version.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Here's a tip to add:  BOINC will consider only two decimal places.  For example, if you set the GPU to 0.166, it will round it up to 0.17.  Technically, that will put you over 100%.  Just round it down to the last hundredth and you shuld be fine.



Really?  On my i920, I've set each GPU WU to use .875 CPU cores--and it reports in the manager that that's what it's doing.  It also leaves a thread open then for the CPU to run a WU of its own.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

You must be running mixed WU's then.  I should clarify my statement above then and say if you're only running GPU WU's and are running more WU's than you have cores/threads.

I edited my post above.  Maybe it depends on the client then if it gives you three decimal places.  I'm only seeing two on mine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

I set it up using that xml you referenced. Im getting an error that hcckernel.cl.7.05 doesnt exist


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Yep, that's one of the files that needs to download before you can insert that app_info file.  Send that file to the recycle bin, open the client and watch the messages or downloads to see when that file is received (the other is "WCG-something-hcc"), then close the client and restore the app_info file from the recycle bin.


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I set it up using that xml you referenced. Im getting an error that hcckernel.cl.7.05 doesnt exist



Might be the same as this:



hat said:


> Well, I got it working properly. It seems that you need to let the manager download at least one of all of the types of work units mentioned in the app_info file before you actually put the file into place.



Close BOINC, remove app_info. Open BOINC, let it download what it needs, hit "no new tasks". 

Once those tasks are cleared, close BOINC, then put the app_info file again and should be sorted next time you open it up.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok it download the cores and is running but just says waiting to run (1CPUS + 2 NVIDIA GPUS) been like this for 5 minutes or so


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Ok it download the cores and is running but just says waiting to run (1CPUS + 2 NVIDIA GPUS) been like this for 5 minutes or so



You probably have it set to only run the GPU while you aren't touching the computer.  Either set it to use the GPU always or wait a bit.
And you set that wrong--you want it to say 1 CPUs + .5 nVidia GPUs.  That's something you need to fix in the app_info file--I assume you said '2' instead of '.5' for the GPU requirements


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You probably have it set to only run the GPU while you aren't touching the computer.  Either set it to use the GPU always or wait a bit.
> And you set that wrong--you want it to say 1 CPUs + .5 nVidia GPUs.  That's something you need to fix in the app_info file--I assume you said '2' instead of '.5' for the GPU requirements



Fixed..but its only using one GPU now,but it is running


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Fixed..but its only using one GPU now,but it is running



Check the Event Log (Ctrl+Shift+E)--at the top it should say that it detects two GPUs but one of them is "not used".  If so, create a file named cc_config.xml in the BOINC Data folder, and paste in the following:

```
<cc_config> <options> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> </options> </cc_config>
```


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a question:

Can you change the CPU/GPU values live in the app_info and just restart BOINC or do you need to go through the whole process from scratch?

i.e.- If I wanted to increase/decrease the # GPU wu's per card or adjust the # of CPU cores reserved for the GPU's (with no other changes)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! its working as intended now. Hopefully Ill start returning WUs soon!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Can you change the CPU/GPU values live in the app_info and just restart BOINC or do you need to go through the whole process from scratch?
> 
> i.e.- If I wanted to increase/decrease the # GPU wu's per card or adjust the # of CPU cores reserved for the GPU's (with no other changes)



No, you can just close the client, edit the file and then restart the client.  if you have WU's in progess, they will complete under the new adjusted ratios when you restart.



AthlonX2 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! its working as intended now. Hopefully Ill start returning WUs soon!



Cool


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, you can just close the client, edit the file and then restart the client.  if you have WU's in progess, they will complete under the new adjusted ratios when you restart



Very good! 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

You're welcome - I've done this a few times playing with the WU count lately 

If you are completely changing up the setup (like adding in the all-projects file or going from GPU only to CPU + GPU, it may or may not work - I have never tested that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

so now the question is can i get more Wus done by running 2 per gpu or 1 per gpu. right now its 5m10s for 1 Wu per card. I can feel a very expensive addiction coming into play here


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> so now the question is can i get more Wus done by running 2 per gpu or 1 per gpu. right now its 5m10s for 1 Wu per card.



You have to test it and find the balance, especially with how you want to use the PC and how you want to cope with the heat/noise.  I had a dual-thread P4 running with the GTX 280.  I could do one GPU WU in about 8 minutes, and the CPU WU in hours.  I took it to two GPU WU's, using one thread from the CPU for each, and was still kinking out WU's in faster time than just a single.

I think you're best bet would be two WU's per card, each using their own core or thread from the CPU.  Ion says watch the heat output though.



> I can feel a very expensive addiction coming into play here



Yes, very much so...


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Can you change the CPU/GPU values live in the app_info and just restart BOINC or do you need to go through the whole process from scratch?
> 
> i.e.- If I wanted to increase/decrease the # GPU wu's per card or adjust the # of CPU cores reserved for the GPU's (with no other changes)



I have never tried it live. If you do I presume you'd need to just hit the "Read prefs" option from the menu. I rather stick to the safe method of closing to avoid errors though.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> I have never tried it live. If you do I presume you'd need to just hit the "Read prefs" option from the menu. I rather stick to the safe method of closing to avoid errors though.



When you click "Read local prefs file" it reads from global_prefs_override.xml

So I think you'd have to close BOINC and re-launch for it to take effect


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> When you click "Read local prefs file" it reads from global_prefs_override.xml
> 
> So I think you'd have to close BOINC and re-launch for it to take effect



Ah. Gotcha. 
(all out of thanks buttons)


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> so now the question is can i get more Wus done by running 2 per gpu or 1 per gpu. right now its 5m10s for 1 Wu per card. I can feel a very expensive addiction coming into play here



My 480 can do 1 gpu wu in ~6 min and 2 (using .5 cpu) in ~8 min.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> My 480 can do 1 gpu wu in ~6 min and 2 (using .5 cpu) in ~8 min.



Using your numbers as an example for AthlonX2, most of us look at how often a WU is returned then.  Before, you had one every 6 minutes, now you have one every 4 minutes.  That's a good improvement.

For me, I have three 7970's running four WU's each, and they each take about 4 minutes each to complete.  That means I have about 12 WU's returned in those four minutes, for an average of one every 20 seconds.  If I change that to 6 WU's per card, that rate only goes down a little - somewhere about 18 seconds.  Then you have to look at the balance of heat and noise for the return, and wonder if it's any improvement.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> I have never tried it live. If you do I presume you'd need to just hit the "Read prefs" option from the menu. I rather stick to the safe method of closing to avoid errors though.



With live I was meaning w/o going through the whole reinstall route just to add or drop the # of gpu wu's, etc..

Would still shut down the BOINC manager to make the change and likely do a restart as well (just for S's and G's)

Thx again guys


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay, I have (had) the "big app file" from Xtremesystems here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283509-Working-app_info-files

For some reason, and I have no frigging idea why, I would have to reboot 2 to 3 times daily in order to keep my rig and video card crunching! I would be fine for awhile and then it would just stop doing WU's. 

Well I am tired of messing with this and just loaded up the simple App_info file from this thread. I hope that solves the issue.

If anyone has an idea of why it would stop working I am sure open to discussing this.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Trying to figure this out too.  I used the simple script and left it at .5 figuring I'd get 4 gpu wus total on my 2 cards.  So far I've got 8 cpu wus and only 1 gpu wu,  I must be doing something wrong....  I also notice the gpu one is going much faster.  Should I increase cpu usage above 60%?


----------



## KieX (Dec 10, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Trying to figure this out too.  I used the simple script and left it at .5 figuring I'd get 4 gpu wus total on my 2 cards.  So far I've got 8 cpu wus and only 1 gpu wu,  I must be doing something wrong....  I also notice the gpu one is going much faster.  Should I increase cpu usage above 60%?



As you're using mixed cards by default it uses the best one. To use both go to the BOINC data folder (normally: C:\Program Data\BOINC) and look for file "cc_config.xml". If it doesn't exist, create it but the contents should have the following:


```
<cc_config> <options> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> </options> </cc_config>
```

As for why you're not getting multiple WU's, check the location of the app_info is inside the \Boinc\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder. If it is.. there may be something up with it, post it here so we can check. (Sometimes the formatting can change when you edit)

EDIT: As the multi-gpu question appears to have popped up quite a bit recently, I've included it on the OP guide


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Still learning....   added that new info to the cc_info file.  Then found out I had to go to device control and check use gpu for projects above!  Didn't see that the first time.  Now have 4 gpu wus as well as 8 cpu wus going successfully now.  Wonder how many wus my 2xx cards can handle....


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

On and off I have my kids' rig running two WU's on their GTX 280.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok boy's, got a issue. Running 3 wu's per card(6 total) on a quad core CPU. I have 1 WU that lagg's behind all the others. How do break up the "ncpus". I tried .6 and .7 but there was no noticeable increase for the lagging WU. What do ya think?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok boy's, got a issue. Running 3 wu's per card(6 total) on a quad core CPU. I have 1 WU that lagg's behind all the others. How do break up the "ncpus". I tried .6 and .7 but there was no noticeable increase for the lagging WU. What do ya think?



I have noticed the opposite maybe because I run less GPU units then full/partial CPU supported ones. There is often one that runs faster the the others (and get less points).  The "run patten" seems to be that a number (or all) GPU units begin and end at the same time but as you noticed one is trailing or in my case one is leaping in front. PhD assignment...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok boy's, got a issue. Running 3 wu's per card(6 total) on a quad core CPU. I have 1 WU that lagg's behind all the others. How do break up the "ncpus". I tried .6 and .7 but there was no noticeable increase for the lagging WU. What do ya think?



I think that's probably what we have to deal with if we have more WUs running than cores.  I'm running 12 GPU WUs on a quad-core i7 (although with HT enabled)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

Just added a 2nd WU to the HD6850 and looks like the cards production has increased by 60%


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just added a 2nd WU to the HD6850 and looks like the cards production has increased by 60%



60% is surprising.  By going from 1 to 3 WUs on the HD7770s I get about a 50% boost or so.  I've yet to see what I can manage with 4 WUs.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

I was wondering if you had increased your Wu per card to 4 yet...


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

After some questions by Buck Nasty and johnspack it clicked that the settings must have started from OP. Revised the values in the NVIDIA files so that the GPU / CPU is correctly set to the default value of 1 GPU WU per CPU thread. Updated!

Previous code was fine, just the values were not optimal. New settings:
<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> After some questions by Buck Nasty and johnspack it clicked that the settings must have started from OP. Revised the values in the NVIDIA files so that the GPU / CPU is correctly set to the default value of 1 GPU WU per CPU thread. Updated!
> 
> Previous code was fine, just the values were not optimal. New settings:
> <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>



Thanks KieX! I've just been manually adjusting it up to now.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks KieX! I might have to see about adding WU's to the GXT 580's again. First go around didn't work to well. I wonder how many I should try to do on each card...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Thanks KieX! I might have to see about adding WU's to the GXT 580's again. First go around didn't work to well. I wonder how many I should try to do on each card...


Got 3 going on the 570. You might be able to do 4...?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I was wondering if you had increased your Wu per card to 4 yet...



Set it up last night.  However, the computer was off for a few hours today while I brought it home.  I should know reasonably well within a few days how things are looking


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2012)

*cough*  *cough* 6 *cough* *cough*


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

t_ski - you think I should try 6....
Not a bad idea. I guess that would take-up all my threads on the 970


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> *cough*  *cough* 6 *cough* *cough*



On a HD7770??

I really don't think that I should be running 18 GPU WUs on a quad-core CPU!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry - I thought you only had two GPU's in that rig 

Here it is on the 3570K + 2 x 7770's


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Sorry - I thought you only had two GPU's in that rig
> 
> Here it is on the 3570K + 2 x 7770's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121211/6wu4u.jpg



Oh - you were responding to [Ion]. I thought you were commenting on my post


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2012)

The 7770's can handle six WU's if you split the CPU righ (and you have a strong enough CPU).


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

Well the GTX 580's did not seem to like 4 WU's each (thanks KieX for the app_info). I kept getting a "Computation Error" on two of the 8. I reduced it to 3 WU's and it appears to be working just fine
Taking about 10-12 minutes to complete a WU....


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well the GTX 580's did not seem to like 4 WU's each (thanks KieX for the app_info). I kept getting a "Computation Error" on two of the 8. I reduced it to 3 WU's and it appears to be working just fine
> Taking about 10-12 minutes to complete a WU....



That's the time it takes them to complete on my 7870... but I'm doing 8 of them on the one card. The difference between the 7 series AMD cards and anything else is amazing!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2012)

I do 2x4 (7770s, one at 1000 MHz, one at 1090) and get 83-84K when all is working and 6 on my 7950 (at 990 MHz I think it was) and got the same 83-85K when I was using the PC 8 hours a day. Lets see if it pick up in my absence.


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well the GTX 580's did not seem to like 4 WU's each (thanks KieX for the app_info). I kept getting a "Computation Error" on two of the 8. I reduced it to 3 WU's and it appears to be working just fine
> Taking about 10-12 minutes to complete a WU....



Good stuff. Glad to see you get going again. I'll post your version on the OP. If it resolved your problem then might help others too. 



mstenholm said:


> I do 2x4 (7770s, one at 1000 MHz, one at 1090) and get 83-84K when all is working and 6 on my 7950 (at 990 MHz I think it was) and got the same 83-85K when I was using the PC 8 hours a day. Lets see if it pick up in my absence.



The speed of your CPU and GPU play a big difference in what return you get with more WU.

-My old 7770's @ 900MHz with 2.1GHz CPU = 3WU optimal for 33K
-Your 7770's @ 1000MHz+ with (3.xGHz? maybe) CPU = 4 WU optimal for 40K?

But tell you what, the 79xx series are a different animal:
-7950 @ 1025MHz with a full 3GHz CPU thread  = 11 WU give 95-100K
-7970 @ 1100MHz with 0.44% of a 4GHz CPU thread = 9 WU give 100K-115K (not run a full day yet, these are preliminary)


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well the GTX 580's did not seem to like 4 WU's each (thanks KieX for the app_info). I kept getting a "Computation Error" on two of the 8. I reduced it to 3 WU's and it appears to be working just fine
> Taking about 10-12 minutes to complete a WU....



What was the time that your 580's would get when you were only running 1 wu per card?  You could be doing less work with 3 wu's per card.  

The reason I ask is when I ran them on my 580's with only 1 wu per card, the time was 2 minutes 40 seconds per wu.  When I ran 2 wu's per card it went up to 4 minutes and 30 seconds, which is an average of 2 minutes 15 seconds per wu.  

I never tried 3 wu's, but your average per wu is 3 minutes 20 seconds to 4 minutes.  That average just seems kind of high per wu, that's why I asked what they'd run with only 1 wu per card.  You might get more points only running 2 wu's.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> What was the time that your 580's would get when you were only running 1 wu per card?  You could be doing less work with 3 wu's per card.
> 
> The reason I ask is when I ran them on my 580's with only 1 wu per card, the time was 2 minutes 40 seconds per wu.  When I ran 2 wu's per card it went up to 4 minutes and 30 seconds, which is an average of 2 minutes 15 seconds per wu.
> 
> I never tried 3 wu's, but your average per wu is 3 minutes 20 seconds to 4 minutes.  That average just seems kind of high per wu, that's why I asked what they'd run with only 1 wu per card.  You might get more points only running 2 wu's.



I think it was about 3 to 4 minutes per WU...
I am not going to worry about it now as they are getting replaced hopefully tomorrow by 2 7970's


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2012)

KieX said:


> The speed of your CPU and GPU play a big difference in what return you get with more WU.
> 
> -My old 7770's @ 900MHz with 2.1GHz CPU = 3WU optimal for 33K
> -Your 7770's @ 1000MHz+ with (3.xGHz? maybe) CPU = 4 WU optimal for 40K?
> ...



I can see that I'm not running my 7950 to its full potential. I ran 6 becasue of CPU temperature but it is now -15 C outside so I asume that my office is a bit colder too.  I will try with 8 (one CPU to one GPU) when I get home. I don't think my wife want to poke around in the app_info 



HammerON said:


> I think it was about 3 to 4 minutes per WU...
> I am not going to worry about it now as they are getting replaced hopefully tomorrow by 2 7970's



Wow, knocked down a place in the pie.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I think it was about 3 to 4 minutes per WU...
> I am not going to worry about it now as they are getting replaced hopefully tomorrow by 2 7970's



Just as I was making a run for the #10 spot :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I think it was about 3 to 4 minutes per WU...
> I am not going to worry about it now as they are getting replaced hopefully tomorrow by 2 7970's




That's a hell of an upgrade--particularly from the WCG standpoint.  Between those and the HD7770 system, I think you can count on 300k PPD


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2012)

manofthem is running dual 7970's, so you'd get close to his PPD on this system only.  If you're putting these on the 970 you can do 6 WU's each and still give an entire thread to each WU.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 13, 2012)

Any idea how i'd run multiple GPU tasks at once for Help Conquer Cancer (HCC) project and leave CPU for FightAIDS and Human Proteome? I'd like to run these tasks simultaneously because GPU churns out massive number of completed WU's (today when iw as testing it it did like 10 WU's in 5 minutes or so). But only for HCC as other two only run on CPU.

I'd like to run all this under a single device and single WCG account. I'll try to use only GPU in my AMD E-450 based laptop and run only HCC there.


----------



## KieX (Dec 13, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Any idea how i'd run multiple GPU tasks at once for Help Conquer Cancer (HCC) project and leave CPU for FightAIDS and Human Proteome? I'd like to run these tasks simultaneously because GPU churns out massive number of completed WU's (today when iw as testing it it did like 10 WU's in 5 minutes or so). But only for HCC as other two only run on CPU.
> 
> I'd like to run all this under a single device and single WCG account. I'll try to use only GPU in my AMD E-450 based laptop and run only HCC there.



I replied to the first part in your other thread, hopefully that gets you going the way you wanted.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> manofthem is running dual 7970's, so you'd get close to his PPD on this system only.  If you're putting these on the 970 you can do 6 WU's each and still give an entire thread to each WU.



This is truth. 2 7970s running averaging ~200k/day 
I wish I had more cores/threads


----------



## KieX (Dec 20, 2012)

*Goodbye app_info. Hello app_config.*

Right. So seems I'm really late to the ball with this one, but the days for the current app_info.xml method are numbered. WCG and BOINC have been working together on the issues with this multi-gpu method and we'll need to switch to a different method once the new software is stable (currenlty in BETA).



> This is because a bug was fixed in the BOINC client. World Community Grid has never supported the anonymous platform mechanism. However, because of two bugs, one in the client and one in the server, volunteers were able to fetch work using the anonymous platform at WCG.
> 
> The bug that is fixed in the BOINC client is that before 7.0.40, if you were using the app_info.xml file & your client supported an 'alt-platform', then the client would send 'anonymous' as the primary platform but also report an 'alt-platform' (which it should not have been sent).
> 
> ...


Source: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=404466

Seems like a few people have tested the new method successfully so I'll read up and do some testing of my own. Will start preparing a guide for that method. Looks simpler, so it may even be possible to code a small program to let users automatically generate and create the file according to their preferences without all the current hassle.

We will be given notice of the change when it becomes official with a small grace period to make changes, so hopefully we can have our team transition smoothly and keep rocking that #4 spot


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2012)

I loaded the 7.0.42(x64) Boinc Manager in the Xeon rig for this reason (think that one will do the new system). 

This link is in the options:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration

Decent info but I don't have enough experience to be able to do anything with it yet?


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 20, 2012)

FOR 7.0.40 and later:

Place this in app_config.xml in the worldcommunitygrid folder, to make each hcc1 WU use ,25 gpu and 1 cpu each.

```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
```

Concurrency is not really needed in this instance, but can be used to limit the number of WU from one project running at the same time.

Example:


```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>cep2</name>
      <max_concurrent>1</max_concurrent>
   </app>
</app_config>
```


For multiple things, multiple <app></app>'s are just placed inside the <app_config></app_config>


```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
   <app>
      <name>cep2</name>
      <max_concurrent>1</max_concurrent>
   </app>
</app_config>
```


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys I've got my 1055T w/ HD7770 Up and running. What would be the best config to run? I only see on the OP has ATI CPU/GPU = intel/ati. I need to run AMD/ATI. Thanks!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 21, 2012)

The 1055T us six cores, right?  Probably the best config would be running six WU's on the card and no GPU, unless you want to run more projects that just HCC.  However, Norton is the expert when it comes to AMD CPU's.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 21, 2012)

Set .33 or .25 for your GPU and use the other cores to crunch HCC or GFAM.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2012)

I would encourage four WUs.  I'm running that many on my HD7770s, and the benefit over three is already very small.  Six seems to me like an awful lot for such a small card.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmmm,  there's a 64 bit version?  Darn,  dling it now.


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I've got my 1055T w/ HD7770 Up and running. What would be the best config to run? I only see on the OP has ATI CPU/GPU = intel/ati. I need to run AMD/ATI. Thanks!



Try this one:
*4 HCC gpu wu's (1.0 CPU + 0.25 GPU) and 2 HCC cpu wu's 


Spoiler:  click me





```
<app_info> 
	<app> 
		<name>hcc1</name> 
		<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
	</app> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info> 
		<name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
		<executable/> 
	</file_info> 
	<file_info>
		<name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</name>
		<executable/>
   </file_info>
	<app_version> 
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
		<version_num>705</version_num> 
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
		<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
		<avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus> 
		<max_ncpus>4.0</max_ncpus> 
			<coproc> 
				<type>ATI</type> 
				<count>.25</count> 
			</coproc> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
			<main_program/> 
		</file_ref> 
		<file_ref> 
			<file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
			<open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
		</file_ref> 
	</app_version>
	<app_version>
		<app_name>hcc1</app_name>
		<version_num>705</version_num>
		<platform>windows_intelx86</platform>
		<avg_ncpus>1.000000</avg_ncpus>
		<max_ncpus>1.000000</max_ncpus>
		<api_version>6.13.0</api_version>
		<file_ref>
			<file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86</file_name>
			<main_program/>
		</file_ref>
	</app_version>
</app_info>
```




I've run into some minor scheduling glitches but it gives me 60-65k ppd on the FX 8350/7870 rig (6 gpu, 2 cpu)


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well the GTX 580's did not seem to like 4 WU's each (thanks KieX for the app_info). I kept getting a "Computation Error" on two of the 8. I reduced it to 3 WU's and it appears to be working just fine
> Taking about 10-12 minutes to complete a WU....


Yeah,  I stick to 2 wus on my 480,  about 6mins apiece.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> FOR 7.0.40 and later:
> 
> Place this in app_config.xml in the worldcommunitygrid folder, to make each hcc1 WU use ,25 gpu and 1 cpu each.
> 
> ...



I switched my FX-8150/2x 7770 rig over to BOINC Manager 7.0.42(x64) and added the app_config to it. It started right up with 8 wu's (4 on each card) 

I used the file above that agent00skid posted (All I changed was the concurrent # of wu's running from 4 to 8). 

Thanks to KieX for the heads up and agent00skid for posting a draft app_config to try out!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Try this one:
> *4 HCC gpu wu's (1.0 CPU + 0.25 GPU) and 2 HCC cpu wu's
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try it out and let every one know how it goes.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'll try it out and let every one know how it goes.



You may want to switch over to the new app_config setup if starting fresh. Download the latest BOINC manager (7.0.42) from BOINCstats and go for it. See my later post 

*note- it seems easier to setup than app_info


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 22, 2012)

Do note that max concurrent is for both CPU and GPU WU's.

And for most people, it's not really necessary, I just included it to show what could be done with the new app_config. (And it was part of the example I made mine from.)


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2012)

So back home in cold Denmark. Santa came early and left me two 7970s. They are now installed and is running stock (925 MHz) and with 6 WUs each on a i970. I will leave them run like this for an hour or so and then go for 2x12 and 950 MHz.


----------



## KieX (Dec 22, 2012)

*OP guide overhaul: app_config.xml*

Detailed the new app_config.xml process in OP. I've hidden the old one inside a spoiler tag for reference. Please change to this whenever you can, as this is the recommended way by WCG and the app_info will not be useable in future.

Big thanks agent00kid for the code on this.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> Detailed the new app_config.xml process in OP. I've hidden the old one inside a spoiler tag for reference. Please change to this whenever you can, as this is the recommended way by WCG and the app_info will not be useable in future.
> 
> Big thanks agent00kid for the code on this.



Thank you for the update! 

Any idea when they'll be phasing it out?  I'd rather not mess with my configuration twelve hours before I leave for a week, but I'd also rather it not stop working while I'm gone 

EDIT:  I have it set up--it seems to be working fine.  I'll certainly be keeping an eye on it.  An added advantage is that the estimated time/GPU WU is much more accurate now.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> Detailed the new app_config.xml process in OP. I've hidden the old one inside a spoiler tag for reference. Please change to this whenever you can, as this is the recommended way by WCG and the app_info will not be useable in future.
> 
> Big thanks agent00kid for the code on this.



Very good, thanks. I'm going to try it out tomorrow and see how it runs on Windows 8. I'll report back with any news


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you for the update!
> 
> Any idea when they'll be phasing it out?  I'd rather not mess with my configuration twelve hours before I leave for a week, but I'd also rather it not stop working while I'm gone
> 
> EDIT:  I have it set up--it seems to be working fine.  I'll certainly be keeping an eye on it.  An added advantage is that the estimated time/GPU WU is much more accurate now.



24 hrs running on one of my rigs (7770's w/4 wu's each) and all is well so far


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> 24 hrs running on one of my rigs (7770's w/4 wu's each) and all is well so far



Seems to be OK on the i7-920 system.  I'm not touching the GTX460 setup--that card won't be running in that setup for all that much longer anyways, so I'll just leave it doing 1 WU.  Now to just decide on the GPU I need for it...


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea when they'll be phasing it out?  I'd rather not mess with my configuration twelve hours before I leave for a week, but I'd also rather it not stop working while I'm gone



No idea when. WCG plan to give a heads-up the their members and a short grace period to make the change whenever they announce it.

But after reading Kevin Reed's explanation about why the old method is bad for WCG and the benefits of the hassle-free new method.. I recon it's worth doing sooner rather than later.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

Couple of quick questions:

How do you set the BOINC Manager to report completed wu's as soon as completed? 

  Most of my machines are now hanging onto completed wu's for longer than usual and I've done some manual dumps of up to 100 or wu's more at times...

and

Does anyone know the relative performance from a 7950 compared to a 7870? 
   I'm looking to pickup a 7950 but I'm not completely convinced that the 7950 is the better card (watt for watt, wu efficiency, etc..) The 7870 and 7770's I have run very smooth and very cool and may end up just adding another 7870 and 7770 rather than mess around with anything other than a 7970 as the ultimate upgrade to the gpu fleet.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Couple of quick questions:
> 
> How do you set the BOINC Manager to report completed wu's as soon as completed?
> 
> ...



You can use Mindweaver's util to automatically upload as they complete: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370

I don't know the performance of 7870, but a 7950 can do 100K like the 7970's with little effort. Just keep in mind 7950 will want you to feed 10WU at least for best results. If you don't have at least 4 cores/threads to push them, you lose a lot of points at which stage the 7870 might do better for the wattage.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> You can use Mindweaver's util to automatically upload as they complete: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370
> 
> I don't know the performance of 7870, but a 7950 can do 100K like the 7970's with little effort. Just keep in mind 7950 will want you to feed 10WU at least for best results. If you don't have at least 4 cores/threads to push them, you lose a lot of points at which stage the 7870 might do better for the wattage.



Thanks- that utility just adds a line into cc_config AFAIK, which I should be able to do manually (wasn't sure if there were any other tweaks or settings to check)

I can get around 60-65k on the 7870 w/6 wu's and likely closer to 75-80k with 8 wu's (we'll find out soon enough... switching that rig over to app_config w/8 wu's this evening ). I have 8 threads on the FX cpu's so feeding 2x 7870's with 16 wu's or a 7950/70's with 10 or more wu's should be fine...


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks- that utility just adds a line into cc_config AFAIK, which I should be able to do manually (wasn't sure if there were any other tweaks or settings to check)
> 
> I can get around 60-65k on the 7870 w/6 wu's and likely closer to 75-80k with 8 wu's (we'll find out soon enough... switching that rig over to app_config w/8 wu's this evening ). I have 8 threads on the FX cpu's so feeding 2x 7870's with 16 wu's or a 7950/70's with 10 or more wu's should be fine...



Yup. Quick note on that cc_config.. it sometimes doesn't exist and needs to be created from scratch (why I pointed to the util). If it exists and it's filled with a lot of stuff (from newer BOINC clients) then the line is there already.. search and modify it - otherwise you'll add a line with 1 and have the default one with 0 resulting in 0.

I don't think you can wrong with either choice of GPU, though I will definitely recommend 7950. It's good enough to play Far Cry 3 with full eye candy in my short spells off crunching duties


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> I don't think you can wrong with either choice of GPU, though I will definitely recommend 7950. It's good enough to play Far Cry 3 with full eye candy in my short spells off crunching duties



Since solitaire is the most demanding game I have ever played on my PCs I can't comment on the last statement but I think that my previous 6 WUs on the 7950 were on the low side. I got 83K but rising it to 8 seems to add a bit to that. I will let it run a day or two like this before going for 10 just to make sure I'm not missing the "sweet point" on my rig.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Since solitaire is the most demanding game I have ever played on my PCs I can't comment on the last statement but I think that my previous 6 WUs on the 7950 were on the low side. I got 83K but rising it to 8 seems to add a bit to that. I will let it run a day or two like this before going for 10 just to make sure I'm not missing the "sweet point" on my rig.



Solitaire isn't so demanding.... However, in the olden days I used to use speed rounds of FreeCell to test stability on Super Socket 7 rigs. It was just as good as any other stability test back then 

EDIT- looks like those 7770's are spooling up nicely- over 150k total today (All rigs) with 2 hours left


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 23, 2012)

I use Spider Solitaire these days as it even gives my Crossfired rig fits.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, I didn't get a chance to update BOINC yesterday, so today is the day.  I've already set No New Tasks and am waiting for the WUs to finish and report.  After that, i'm going to uninstall and then update 

I'll be posting later with any news; hopefully it'll work without any issue 


Edit and update:
Well, it looks like the steps worked but I'm still getting driver crashes a few seconds in.  Every time I try to run more than 1 WU, boom! driver crash.  So this sucks!  I was really hoping that it would work on Windows 8 finally, but alas, not yet.  

If anyone knows if i'm missing something or if anyone knows how to get it working nicely on Windows 8, I'm ALL EARS!

*I'm running 12.11beta driver, either 7 or 8.  I have tried 12.10 before, but maybe I'll give it another go
**Norton pointed me to a link at XS which may prove to be beneficial; I'm trying it out now 
***No success yet, going to try later on.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2012)

Since I was not happy with running 8 GPU and 4 CPU units on my 12 "cores" (yield less then running 8 GPUs on a lesser CPU) I changed it to run 12 GPU and no CPU units. What happened was now one 7770 is running 8 and one is running 4. Any workaround? 8 is way to much. I was expecting an even spilt. The one with the 8 is GPU0.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Since I was not happy with running 8 GPU and 4 CPU units on my 12 "cores" (yield less then running 8 GPUs on a lesser CPU) I changed it to run 12 GPU and no CPU units. What happened was now one 7770 is running 8 and one is running 4. Any workaround? 8 is way to much. I was expecting an even spilt. The one with the 8 is GPU0.



Can I see your app_config file?  Mine is doing an even split between all three GPUs (you need to specify that it requires 1 CPU and .25 GPUs/WU)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Well, I didn't get a chance to update BOINC yesterday, so today is the day.  I've already set No New Tasks and am waiting for the WUs to finish and report.  After that, i'm going to uninstall and then update
> 
> I'll be posting later with any news; hopefully it'll work without any issue
> 
> ...




I have been getting a driver crash from time to time on my cfired rig and it only runs 1 wu per card. The crash happens like once a week or can be longer in between. The rig always recovers and continues crunching though. I think I a going to pick up another gpu for this rig (79xx) and then split the 6850's up in the 2 other rigs that are just crunching on the cpus right now. That or I may just not crunch with the 6850's at all after I get my next gpu. Still deciding on what I am going to do.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 27, 2012)

4 WU's on the 7870


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 4 WU's on the 7870





7870's will do 6-8 wu's easy. Try it out once you're spooled up some


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the HD7950 in about an hour ago.  I've installed it in my i3 system and it's running 1 WU quite nicely.  However, it doesn't recognize the app_config.xml file (BOINC never even sees it) so it's only doing 1 WU.  Any suggestions? 

EDIT:  NVM, I realized I was using an ancient version of BOINC.  Fixed


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2013)

So I got home and deleted the app_info file and used the app_config but I am having some trouble...






Any suggestions? I restarted BOINC and re-read the config..
The Event Viewer showed that it was reading Mindweaver's app_config only, so I deleted it and tried again:




Now it states that there is no app_config file found

I would actually like to run 8 WU's per GPU. How would I set that up?


----------



## KieX (Jan 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So I got home and deleted the app_info file and used the app_config but I am having some trouble...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121231/Capture033.jpg
> 
> Any suggestions? I restarted BOINC and re-read the config..
> ...



Your BOINC is version 7.0.28 You will need to get 7.0.40 or higher in order for the app_config to work. Currently in BETA, but seems to be stable, link to all the downloadable versions:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## m&m's (Jan 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So I got home and deleted the app_info file and used the app_config but I am having some trouble...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121231/Capture033.jpg
> 
> Any suggestions? I restarted BOINC and re-read the config..
> ...



I think you have to set this:

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>16</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.125</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>.5</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>

From what I understand, you got 2 cards, with 8 WU each so 2*8=16
Each card does 8 WU so 1/8=0.125
Your CPU got 8 threads so 8/16=0.5

Hope it works.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2013)

KieX said:


> Your BOINC is version 7.0.28 You will need to get 7.0.40 or higher in order for the app_config to work. Currently in BETA, but seems to be stable, link to all the downloadable versions:
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php



Crap!!! Thanks KieX. Downloading now



m&m's said:


> I think you have to set this:
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> ...



Hmm...
My CPU actually has 12 threads so I guess the cpu_usage should be at .75.

Okay - looks like both rigs are good to go now
Running 8 WU's/GPU on the main rig and 4 WU's/GPU on the other


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Crap!!! Thanks KieX. Downloading now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back and into the game. My slice was getting too big


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe I ought to crank up my gpus. I am still only running 1 wu per card in the Cfd' rig and 3 wu's on the 7850.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Maybe I ought to crank up my gpus. I am still only running 1 wu per card in the Cfd' rig and 3 wu's on the 7850.



That 7850 should be able to handle 6 wu's without too much trouble 

IMHO I would keep the 6850's doing single wu's...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 1, 2013)

so how exactly should I have my config file written out so I get the most I can get out of my 2600k/7970 system, then how should I have the config file written out for my i7 860/GTX 560 system


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Hmm...
> My CPU actually has 12 threads so I guess the cpu_usage should be at .75.
> 
> Okay - looks like both rigs are good to go now
> ...



That looks awesome HammerOn, some crazy points will be coming from those setups!  I'm jelly   Glad to have you back up and running, like a champ. Looks like I'll be giving up my pie spot soon


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> so how exactly should I have my config file written out so I get the most I can get out of my 2600k/7970 system, then how should I have the config file written out for my i7 860/GTX 560 system



This app_config will do 10 gpu wu's, which is a good starting point for a 7970 and should get you close to 100k ppd on the rig 

<app_config>
<app>
<name>hcc1</name>
<max_concurrent>10</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>.1</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>.8</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

Just follow the instructions in post #1 of this thread on getting it into your project folder and install the latest version of BOINC (7.0.42 (x64) )*
*note- multiple wu's has issues with Win8 (ok w/Win7)

The GTX 560 rig may do best just with single wu's (NVidia gpu's are pretty slow with these)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 1, 2013)

Production running 3WUs on my 580 resulted in noticeable increase of PPD. I have it running 5WUs across 2 CPU threads and so far production looks to be up. I think 5 is the limit for Nvidia. 

Also, the 6770 (a rebadged 5770) handles 3WUs across 3 CPU threada fine although the computer will be laggy. Doesn't bother me since its dedicated. The 6850 should at least match the 6770 in # of WUs.

Still able to run WUs from other projects on the free CPU threads, too.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Production running 3WUs on my 580 resulted in noticeable increase of PPD. I have it running 5WUs across 2 CPU threads and so far production looks to be up. I think 5 is the limit for Nvidia.
> 
> Also, the 6770 (a rebadged 5770) handles 3WUs across 3 CPU threada fine although the computer will be laggy. Doesn't bother me since its dedicated. The 6850 should at least match the 6770 in # of WUs.
> 
> Still able to run WUs from other projects on the free CPU threads, too.



Thanks for the info! 

Is your project selection set to more projects than just HCC? Was wondering if the app_config was a viable workaround for this.

Is the 6770 running on Win8? manofthem was having issues trying to run with multiple wu's while running on 8.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes its running every other active project I meet the req for. What were you thinking about the app info?

The 6770 is on Win8. I gave the info I had to MoT, but unfortunately it was not able to solve his multiGPU issues.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Yes its running every other active project I meet the req for. What were you thinking about the app info?
> 
> The 6770 is on Win8. I gave the info I had to MoT, but unfortunately it was not able to solve his multiGPU issues.



I have a 6c/12t Xeon running 4 gpu wu's on a 7770 with the balance running HCC cpu wu's atm. Wasn't sure if the app_config would interfere with other wu's if I added them to the WCG profile for the rig (i.e. thought the app_config needed to specify what to run like what the app_info setup needed)..... apparently not based on your info.

Will need to adjust the WCG profile for the rig and try this out!


----------



## m&m's (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello everybody, I did a utility to set all the settings required faster.
The utility works with Vista/7/8 and with the new app_config.xml (BOINC version 7.0.40 or above).

Basically, it creates the app_config.xml with all your settings.

It should (I hope) save you time.

Happy new year!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Hello everybody, I did a utility to set all the settings required faster.
> The utility works with Vista/7/8 and with the new app_config.xml (BOINC version 7.0.40 or above).
> 
> Basically, it creates the app_config.xml with all your settings.
> ...



Great idea! 

Does it create the file and save it to the proper folder or does it just create the file?

**NOTE- it does deposit the completed file exactly where it needs to go but remember to shut down BOINC before you use it**


----------



## m&m's (Jan 2, 2013)

Create and save (or replace the old file) to the proper folder.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I traded off the GTX280 in the kids rig for a mobo, so I took one of the 7770's out of the i5 3570K rig so the kids can use their computer.  I figured I'd try to run WCG overnight on it, but it keeps crashing.  Temps look fine for CPU and GPU.  Any thoughts?

I tried 12.11 beta 11's and 12.10 official and get the same result.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Well, I traded off the GTX280 in the kids rig for a mobo, so I took one of the 7770's out of the i5 3570K rig so the kids can use their computer.  I figured I'd try to run WCG overnight on it, but it keeps crashing.  Temps look fine for CPU and GPU.  Any thoughts?
> 
> I tried 12.11 beta 11's and 12.10 official and get the same result.



AMD driver crash/recover or like a BSOD?


Unrelated, anyone else not getting a fresh supply of GPU WU's?  My flow had slowed a bit earlier, saying that there was no work available, and then they started incoming again.  now I just sent a whole lot of completed WUs, and none received : confused:

Just realized I'm still using the old method, so after these WUs are done, I'm going to be updating and using the app_config instead.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> AMD driver crash/recover or like a BSOD?



Yes, first with 12.11beta11 it was driver crash, then GPU recover.  I uninstalled and installed 12.10 official and got a hard lock with GPU fan at 100%.  Had to power off the PC & reboot.

EDIT: I think the card is bad.  I tried to run BOINC again on it and noticed the GPU temp was going up and up, so I went to turn up the fan temp in Afterburner.  The system locked up again, but this time when I rebooted there were green lines everywhere 

Nice card, too:

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7770DC1GD5/


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

So I updated and am now using the app_config but it doesn't seem to be taking effect.  It just runs 1 WU/ card...  Ran it for a while to see if it would adjust and 40 minutes later, same thing.  Tried again: uninstall/reinstall BOINC, put in app_config, same 1 WU. weird.  Any ideas?

edit-1: might be getting somewhere, seems 4 WUs are working ok.  Need to get it up to 10 again
edit-2: looking good now.  For some reason, it didn't work the first several tries.  But it did seem to work when I gradually increased the numbers in the app_config   It seems to be working now 



t_ski said:


> I think the card is bad.  I tried to run BOINC again on it and noticed the GPU temp was going up and up, so I went to turn up the fan temp in Afterburner.  The system locked up again, but this time when I rebooted there were green lines everywhere
> 
> Nice card, too:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7770DC1GD5/



That sucks!  Did you ever have a problem before with it?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> This app_config will do 10 gpu wu's, which is a good starting point for a 7970 and should get you close to 100k ppd on the rig
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> ...



I used that config file, followed the instructions, and updated my bionic client to the .42 beta and it's still only running 1 WU on my GPU


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> so how exactly should I have my config file written out so I get the most I can get out of my 2600k/7970 system, then how should I have the config file written out for my i7 860/GTX 560 system





BarbaricSoul said:


> I used that config file, followed the instructions, and updated my bionic client to the .42 beta and it's still only running 1 WU on my GPU
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/notworking.jpg



Some people report that it takes a try or two. Restart you PC. If that don't help then stop (suspend and close it down) the BOINC client. Delete the file, Restart the PC, start the BOINC client. Copy the file in. Restart PC.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That sucks!  Did you ever have a problem before with it?



No, it was humming right along in the i5 rig to the best of my knowledge, but it was not the main GPU.  PPD was still strong.  I'm hoping I didn't blow it up by trying to tweak it in Afterburner.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Hello everybody, I did a utility to set all the settings required faster.
> The utility works with Vista/7/8 and with the new app_config.xml (BOINC version 7.0.40 or above).
> 
> Basically, it creates the app_config.xml with all your settings.
> ...



It worked for me. Now 10 GPU on 8 cores. KieX please include this in first post and we or rather you should not need to guide anybody in how to set up multiple GPUs. I just hope that all the people that gave up in the past would give it a try. Just remember to stop BONIC, run the script, restart PC.

Edit:I'm not sure that 10 is better then 8 for my 7950. It might even out but for now I tend to run either to much GPU or CPU, you know when they run in sync. My 24 GPU/12 cores did that to begin with but is now spread out so GPU and CPU load is more or less constant. I now see 0-96% GPU and 30-100% CPU on the 7950. Anyway I will let it run for some days. It has to bet 100k PPD. 

ps: CPU is only at 3.3 GHz due to heat.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 3, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Hello everybody, I did a utility to set all the settings required faster.
> The utility works with Vista/7/8 and with the new app_config.xml (BOINC version 7.0.40 or above).
> 
> Basically, it creates the app_config.xml with all your settings.
> ...





mstenholm said:


> It worked for me. Now 10 GPU on 8 cores. KieX please include this in first post and we or rather you should not need to guide anybody in how to set up multiple GPUs. I just hope that all the people that gave up in the past would give it a try. Just remember to stop BONIC, run the script, restart PC.
> 
> Edit:I'm not sure that 10 is better then 8 for my 7950. It might even out but for now I tend to run either to much GPU or CPU, you know when they run in sync. My 24 GPU/12 cores did that to begin with but is now spread out so GPU and CPU load is more or less constant. I now see 0-96% GPU and 30-100% CPU on the 7950. Anyway I will let it run for some days. It has to bet 100k PPD.
> 
> ps: CPU is only at 3.3 GHz due to heat.



Like mstenholm, using m&m's utility got me up and running. Currently running 8 WU on my 7970 and 8 WU on my 2600k.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Like mstenholm, using m&m's utility got me up and running. Currently running 8 WU on my 7970 and 8 WU on my 2600k.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/8wu.jpg



That looks like it's only running 8 GPU WU's.  I'm assuming it's set up to switch over to CPU WU's if the GPU WU's run out.


----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Hello everybody, I did a utility to set all the settings required faster.
> The utility works with Vista/7/8 and with the new app_config.xml (BOINC version 7.0.40 or above).
> 
> Basically, it creates the app_config.xml with all your settings.
> ...



Awesome utility, good to see it already resolved a few problems. Updated the OP to include your post and util as the preferred method 



BarbaricSoul said:


> Like mstenholm, using m&m's utility got me up and running. Currently running 8 WU on my 7970 and 8 WU on my 2600k.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/8wu.jpg



As t_ski said, you're setup to run the GPU and CPU together, so it will only do CPU work when GPU WU run out. You might want to lower the number of GPU WU until you've completed the CPU tasks otherwise they will not see any CPU time until they become high priority tasks.

Best results will come from GPU only (and setting the WCG profile to match). If you want to use CPU and GPU you'll need to reduce the WU for GPU to avoid "returned late" results from CPU.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> As t_ski said, you're setup to run the GPU and CPU together, so it will only do CPU work when GPU WU run out. You might want to lower the number of GPU WU until you've completed the CPU tasks otherwise they will not see any CPU time until they become high priority tasks.
> 
> Best results will come from GPU only (and setting the WCG profile to match). If you want to use CPU and GPU you'll need to reduce the WU for GPU to avoid "returned late" results from CPU.



Quick note- the app_config setup is much better at reducing the # of "late" results on the CPU.
Example- I've been running 8 GPU and 2 CPU (HCC only atm) on my FX-8350/7870 rig for a while now and the batch of CPU HCC work units ready to start now stay at a reasonable level.... much better the older app_info setup 

*I don't think I've had a late result on the rig since I switched over.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2013)

When using two nvidia cards, does it matter if they are in SLI or not?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2013)

You might need to hit Update since a BOINC sever was down for some hours and your buffer could have run dry. I did run dry on one rig and if I hadn't asked for new jobs I would have lost yet another two hours on top of the 1½ hours I lost already. I had +1300 wus waiting to be sent from tree rigs.


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You might need to hit Update since a BOINC sever was down for some hours and your buffer could have run dry. I did run dry on one rig and if I hadn't asked for new jobs I would have lost yet another two hours on top of the 1½ hours I lost already. I had +1300 wus waiting to be sent from tree rigs.



I had 350 wu's unreported on one rig... meaning it had 50 or so left to work on. The other two rigs were reporting properly.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

I lost about four and a half hours on one of my rigs--not sure about the others yet 

@Brandon:  No, at least it didn't with my GTX460s.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2013)

My main rig ended up switching over to CCPU WU's at some point and ran that way for over an hour, then switched back to GPU WU's.  At least with the new config file it will do that and the whole day isn't a loss.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't know that. I like that feature


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2013)

FYI- BOINC did a software update yesterday (1/9). The 7.0.42 version BOINC Manager has been replaced with version 7.0.44.

The former version no longer exists- I'm still looking for a list of changes between the versions but haven't found anything yet. :shadedshu


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 10, 2013)

This thread is good for that.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=6698&sort_style=&start=60


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> My main rig ended up switching over to CCPU WU's at some point and ran that way for over an hour, then switched back to GPU WU's.  At least with the new config file it will do that and the whole day isn't a loss.



My 2600k system is running 4 CCPU WUs and 8 GPU WUs at the sametime. Has been ever since I got multiple WUs going on my 7970.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2013)

Trying to get laughingmans WCG to work

He has a FX 8 core
two 7770's

And he wants to run 4 WU's per card. what would be the proper xml file for him.

WE are pulling our hair out trying to get it to work.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Trying to get laughingmans WCG to work
> 
> He has a FX 8 core
> two 7770's
> ...



MJost of this info is on Post #1 of this thread:

Download and install BOINC 7.0.44 
-Attach to WCG account- do the initial downloads, click no new tasks, and shut down BOINC
- Make a cc_config.xml file (put in Program Data> BOINC folder)


```
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>
```

Use this app_config.xml (1 cpu per 0.25 gpu- total of 8 gpu wu's)

```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>8</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1.0</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
```

Restart BOINC
*Note- Check the project profile on WCG to make sure HCC project and GPU work is selected


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2013)

His shows its running 1 ATI and the rest off the cpu LOL


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> His shows its running 1 ATI and the rest off the cpu LOL



Shutdown BOINC and restart it (BOINC- not the rig)- close it down from the system tray too and make sure stop running tasks on shutdown check box is checked.

It may have to be restarted once or twice to start picking them up


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, not it is not working with the GPUs at all. I give up.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, not it is not working with the GPUs at all. I give up.



There are a few spots that need to be checked to get it going- it's pretty basic but if you miss a step you're stuck. Drop me a PM if you want some help walking through it....


----------



## m&m's (Jan 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Trying to get laughingmans WCG to work
> 
> He has a FX 8 core
> two 7770's
> ...



Using the utility.

How many work units do you want to run at a time? 8
How many work units do you want per card? 4
How many threads does your computer have? 8

It should work since as for now I've not received a single complaint. 
If it doesn't work, it will at least mean that the problem is not the app_config.xml.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 11, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Using the utility.
> 
> How many work units do you want to run at a time? 8
> How many work units do you want per card? 4
> ...



I wasn't able to get multiple WU going without using M&Ms utility


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2013)

I didn't use the utility--I just manually created the config file on my i7-860 Thursday.  I do believe I had some issues at first, but resetting the project fixed it.

Doing 8 WUs on the HD7930 w/ a slight OC (1.04GHz) and 3 other WUs on the i7 and I'm getting WUs done in ~9:00-10:00 most of the time 
It looks nearly as good as the HD7950--but I'll need to do some more tests to know for sure.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2013)

Also it should be noted that when starting M&M's utility to right click on your mouse and "run as administrator" to insure the utility opens the command prompt as the administrator.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 12, 2013)

Hell I am still "old school" I am still on the app_info file. Hell it's still working so I won't mess with it until it breaks.


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a late X-Mas gift from WCG for all of you guys running low/running out of wu's... They upgraded the Quota to *1200* wu's cached per GPU 

See below:


> We are caught up now and work is flowing freely.
> 
> In order to help volunteers keep their machines contributing during these outages, we have expanded some setting that control how much can be cached. We are now using the following settings"
> 
> ...


*Note- the code listed is on their end- we don't have to change anything on our end

Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=408493


----------



## johnspack (Jan 17, 2013)

Need help..  installed newest version of boinc,  used the utility for multiple gpu units,  checked the xml file and it looks the same as op,  but I can't get any hcc wus at all.  Tried resetting multiple times,  no good.  This is on a fresh install of windows with a fresh install of 7.0.44.  The manager also reports an error of:  app hcc1 not found in app_config.xml.  I'm confused?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Need help..  installed newest version of boinc,  used the utility for multiple gpu units,  checked the xml file and it looks the same as op,  but I can't get any hcc wus at all.  Tried resetting multiple times,  no good.  This is on a fresh install of windows with a fresh install of 7.0.44.  The manager also reports an error of:  app hcc1 not found in app_config.xml.  I'm confused?



Try removing app_config.xml, letting BOINC download work and the executables, and then adding it back.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 17, 2013)

Well,  did that,  and after resetting a few more times it finally kicked in.  Back to crunching hcc gpu wus!  My poor cruncher only has 2gbs ram in single channel as I had to lend 2 sticks to a friend,  but seems to be doing okay anyways.  My mother comes back from the cancer clinic in a week,  seems most of her cancer is gone now.  Got to find an answer before it comes back again!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 17, 2013)

johnspack said:


> ...Got to find an answer before it comes back again!



I've not been active much but I'm back crunching here and there so we'll get that answer soon!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Well,  did that,  and after resetting a few more times it finally kicked in.  Back to crunching hcc gpu wus!  My poor cruncher only has 2gbs ram in single channel as I had to lend 2 sticks to a friend,  but seems to be doing okay anyways.  My mother comes back from the cancer clinic in a week,  seems most of her cancer is gone now.  Got to find an answer before it comes back again!



2GB single channel is fine--I'm running my i7-920 like that 

I wish her the best!


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

Due to the upcoming outage WCG made some changes- looks like they are allowing us to cache *5,000 *gpu wu's 

See post here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=408756


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Due to the upcoming outage WCG made some changes- looks like they are allowing us to cache *5,000 *gpu wu's
> 
> See post here:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=408756



Great, the first time I shut down since these HCC WUs and this happens


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Great, the first time I shut down since these HCC WUs and this happens



The major shutdown isn't due to start until Tuesday AFAIK so you should have plenty of time to fill up your buffer when you get back on Sunday.

FYI- I opened up my buffer and the wu's started flowing in like crazy!!! I must have added 1000 of them to each rig over the last 15 minutes


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- I opened up my buffer



How do you open up the buffer? 

Also, I am currently running the Catalyst 13.1 drivers. WU's are running about the same, 8 to 10 minutes each for 8 at a time, however what I have noticed is my video card is running 3 to 4C cooler than it was!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> How do you open up the buffer?
> 
> Also, I am currently running the Catalyst 13.1 drivers. WU's are running about the same, 8 to 10 minutes each for 8 at a time, however what I have noticed is my video card is running 3 to 4C cooler than it was!!!



Just increase the Minimum and Maximum in the network settings tab:


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> The major shutdown isn't due to start until Tuesday AFAIK so you should have plenty of time to fill up your buffer when you get back on Sunday.
> 
> FYI- I opened up my buffer and the wu's started flowing in like crazy!!! I must have added 1000 of them to each rig over the last 15 minutes



That's what I'm talking about, thanks. Looks like Sunday I'll start stocking up on WUs


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Just increase the Minimum and Maximum in the network settings tab:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130118/WCG Buffer.jpg



Thanks Norton! Do you have to set that on every system?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Norton! Do you have to set that on every system?



Yes


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2013)

Just to be certain,  I also set the buffer in Workunit Cache Settings to 4 days in the device manager.  Not sure if it does anything or not.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Just to be certain,  I also set the buffer in Workunit Cache Settings to 4 days in the device manager.  Not sure if it does anything or *not*.



Left from previous versions. Minimum buffer is the important one according to SekeRob (take a look at WCG forum for more information).

Edit: Didn't get my sig right. Any suggestions to do it correct?


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 19, 2013)

It is the first time I hear that something like this exist. I did some fast reading on wikipedia.

So is this all about giving away your computer's GPU power (when idle) to the benefit of scientists doing projects around the world (and that cant afford to buy a computer themselves) ? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> It is the first time I hear that something like this exist. I did some fast reading on wikipedia.
> 
> So is this all about giving away your computer's GPU power (when idle) to the benefit of scientists doing projects around the world (and that cant afford to buy a computer themselves) ? Or am I missing something?




That's basically what we do- distributed/grid computing for research on humitarian issues (clean water, clean energy, cancer research, etc...). The gpu project is new but the results have been tremendous, especially for Radeon 7xxx cards. All of the other projects currently run on cpu power.

Follow this thread if you're interested in joining the Team:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

Thanks for showing interest in this!


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's basically what we do- distributed/grid computing for research on humitarian issues (clean water, clean energy, cancer research, etc...). The gpu project is new but the results have been tremendous, especially for Radeon 7xxx cards. All of the other projects currently run on cpu power.
> 
> Follow this thread if you're interested in joining the Team:
> 
> ...



So are you (or anyone in the forum here) part of the research team/teams?

I'll gladly give it a go with my 7970 in 2-3 weeks when im done with the heavy university workload i got atm. Hopefully I will have my system available for this program from now until summer.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 19, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Didn't get my sig right. Any suggestions to do it correct?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> It is the first time I hear that something like this exist. I did some fast reading on wikipedia.
> 
> So is this all about giving away your computer's GPU power (when idle) to the benefit of scientists doing projects around the world (and that cant afford to buy a computer themselves) ? Or am I missing something?



You got it right including the part of not having the money to buy their own computer. The computer power that WGC (and other projects) get from donors amounts to millions of $/EUR. We are talking about several Pflop/s aka a top 5 super computer. Most of the people that contributes give their free CPU cycles (marginal cost in electricity) and then there are some that invest a little or in some cases a lot in building dedicated PCs to help accelerate the cure of among other cancer. 

I was new to this 3 years ago as well but the decision to join wasn't hard. You can contribute with as little as you want.  This is a good starting point http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 19, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You got it right including the part of not having the money to buy their own computer. The computer power that WGC (and other projects) get from donors amounts to millions of $/EUR. We are talking about several Pflop/s aka a top 5 super computer. Most of the people that contributes give their free CPU cycles (marginal cost in electricity) and then there are some that invest a little or in some cases a lot in building dedicated PCs to help accelerate the cure of among other cancer.
> 
> I was new to this 3 years ago as well but the decision to join wasn't hard. You can contribute with as little as you want.  This is a good starting point http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593



Oh right, so it is about very big projects that are split in very small parts which are then sent to many individual PCs for computing. Very interesting.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a heads-up for those thinking about switching to the 13.1 drivers, see my post over here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2826171&postcount=57

Anyone else try them out?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Just a heads-up for those thinking about switching to the 13.1 drivers, see my post over here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2826171&postcount=57
> 
> Anyone else try them out?



Yes I run it on one rig (my 2x7700/i970). I installed it yesterday and so far no problems but it is a dedicated rig......


----------



## HammerON (Jan 19, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Yes I run it on one rig (my 2x7700/i970). I installed it yesterday and so far no problems but it is a dedicated rig......



I don't think those drivers liked my oc of 1100 on the cards. That is the only thing I can think of....


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Just a heads-up for those thinking about switching to the 13.1 drivers, see my post over here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2826171&postcount=57
> 
> Anyone else try them out?



They are literally the 12.11beta11 with WHQL signed and some visual changes to the CCC panel. Oh, also gives my corrupted display in Test2 of 3dMark11, using Displayport.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I don't think those drivers liked my oc of 1100 on the cards. That is the only thing I can think of....



1100 MHz should be a safe OC. I ran my at 1102 until 10 min ago with no other errors then the sync thing. Now it is 1125 (one Asus and one XFX) at auto fan. The Asus is still at 10% and 50 C. I just love that HS.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2013)

so any idea how a 6870 would fare with multiple work units?  My rig should be together soon and i want to have my old rig set up to crunch 24/7 on the i5 2400/HD 6870 combo.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I don't think those drivers liked my oc of 1100 on the cards. That is the only thing I can think of....





mstenholm said:


> 1100 MHz should be a safe OC. I ran my at 1102 until 10 min ago with no other errors then the sync thing. Now it is 1125 (one Asus and one XFX) at auto fan. The Asus is still at 10% and 50 C. I just love that HS.



This talk makes me want to try to get my cards over 1000 core clocks. Before anything above that crashed, but I'm going to try again; perhaps on the new drivers I will have some better stability.   
 for your handsome overclocks boys


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so any idea how a 6870 would fare with multiple work units?  My rig should be together soon and i want to have my old rig set up to crunch 24/7 on the i5 2400/HD 6870 combo.



My 6870 Hawk is doing single wu's on a 1045T and the rig gets 12-15k ppd. You should be able to get at least 2 or 3 going at once and get 20-25k ppd. Watch the temps though 6xxx cards run hotter than 7xxx cards....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

Also my 6850's are running one each and they get right at 10 to 12k ppd per card.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 20, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also my 6850's are running one each and they get right at 10 to 12k ppd per card.



My 5770 get 8k ppd with 2 WU on it. You should put at least 2WU per card! You would do like 15K+ ppd per card...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Watch the temps though 6xxx cards run hotter than 7xxx cards....



6870 Sapphire with Dual X cooling before they named it as such.  My 6870 never went hotter than 60C in BF3 so i pretty much expect the same temps from WCG on it.


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 6870 Sapphire with Dual X cooling before they named it as such.  My 6870 never went hotter than 60C in BF3 so i pretty much expect the same temps from WCG on it.
> 
> http://www.techscreens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/sapphireradeonhd6870dirt3edition01-575x447.jpg



My 6870 Hawk has the Twin Frozr III on it which is a little beefier than your cooler and it runs in the low 60's, which is 5-10C higher than the 7770/7870's I'm running and they have lower budget coolers.

In either case, yes they run hotter but nothing to really worry about...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

m&m's said:


> My 5770 get 8k ppd with 2 WU on it. You should put at least 2WU per card! You would do like 15K+ ppd per card...



I was actually thinking of doing that.  Once I have my new main rig done ( ordered more parts today for it) Then this rig will be a dedicated crunching rig.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2013)

My gpu buffer is really getting loaded!  Check your buffers gentlemen,  we have a lot of crunching to do!
Edit:  got my eighth star!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

I upped my buffer today on the 7850 rig. It added about 1.5k more units to my buffer.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> This talk makes me want to try to get my cards over 1000 core clocks. Before anything above that crashed, but I'm going to try again; perhaps on the new drivers I will have some better stability.
> for your handsome overclocks boys



We are talking about 7700s which are born as 1000 MHz GPUs. My 7970s are running at 1024 MHz. I had to put then next to each other so one is running hot (+65 C)....


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> We are talking about 7700s which are born as 1000 MHz GPUs. My 7970s are running at 1024 MHz. I had to put then next to each other so one is running hot (+65 C)....



I had one of mine doing the same (75C). A single 140mm fan in front of the cards brought it back down to the mid 50's


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> I had one of mine doing the same (75C). A single 140mm fan in front of the cards brought it back down to the mid 50's



I already have a 120 mm fan laying on top of them. I decided to swap cards with another rigs cards since two 7700 doesn't produce much heat and hence would have less problem being placed next to each other but gave up since I got driver stops all the time with the 7700s when I swapped. I guess that I will swap the two 7970s around from time to time. The other (identical) one is running at 45 C. 20 degree difference is a lot.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am actually thinking about selling my 6870 to grab a 7770 instead. The 7xxx series of cards crunch soooooooo much better than anything else.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I already have a 120 mm fan laying on top of them. I decided to swap cards with another rigs cards since two 7700 doesn't produce much heat and hence would have less problem being placed next to each other but gave up since I got driver stops all the time with the 7700s when I swapped. I guess that I will swap the two 7970s around from time to time. The other (identical) one is running at 45 C. 20 degree difference is a lot.



I was getting the driver stops and crashes with my rig that has the 6850's in it. I disabled crossfire under Amd vision and the stops and crashes went away. I left the bridge connected to the cards so all I have to do is toggle on crossfire in the software when I need it.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was getting the driver stops and crashes with my rig that has the 6850's in it. I disabled crossfire under Amd vision and the stops and crashes went away. I left the bridge connected to the cards so all I have to do is toggle on crossfire in the software when I need it.



Thank you for the advice but as far as I know Crossfire is of. I blame it on the ATI drivers in general. Before WGC opened up for GPU I was 100 % in the other camp and never had a driver problem. Now I have problems everyday. I think that I still have one PC (retired but just waiting for me to put in a NVIDIA GPU into it) that newer say a ATI driver. I might test it tomorrow.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 24, 2013)

Utility Update






What's new in Version 1.2.0?
Create the .xml file on desktop if BOINC is *NOT* installed in the default directory

Version 1.1.0


Spoiler









What's new in Version 1.1.0?
Added Windows XP support
Auto-detect if BOINC is running
Verifies if BOINC is installed in the default directory
Verifies if the .xml file was created successfully
Gives a suggestion if the file was not created
Verifies if the .xml file contains error
Tells you what is wrong if the file contains error
Corrected the bug where the utility would exit because of typing letters instead of numbers



The utility now support Windows XP/Vista/Server 2008/Server 2008 R2/7/Server 2012/8
Please note that server versions are reported as desktop (Server 2012 is reported as 8, etc).
*Require .NET Framework 4*
I may also add Windows 2000 support if someone asks for it!
Please report any bug!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool, that's a great utility you've put together! 
Win2k support seems useless---I don't think that anyone would be running an OS that is now 14 years old on a GPU that supports WCG


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 2, 2013)

Try the tool several times, only get one working gpu Wu @ 7950..Win7 boinc client up to date.


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2013)

oldDirty said:


> Try the tool several times, only get one working gpu Wu @ 7950..Win7 boinc client up to date.



How long did you run it? Sometimes it needs to finish up a cpu task or two before it kicks in. You could also try:

- reboot
- expand the work buffer a little more (0.5 days or so)
- reset project (this should be a last resort)


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 2, 2013)

Now boinc pass a very few CPU Wu last hours ago.
Anybody have the same Problem before?
Do i need change some settings in the manager?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

What version of BOINC are you running?  IIRC you need the 7.0.40+ version, not 7.0.28...
Can we see a screenshot of your BOINC manager and the text of the event log (Ctrl+Shift+E)?


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> *What version of BOINC are you running*?  IIRC you need the 7.0.40+ version, not 7.0.28...
> Can we see a screenshot of your BOINC manager and the text of the event log (Ctrl+Shift+E)?


That is what i see last minutes, i run the Beta before. Now it works, thx. solved.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

oldDirty said:


> That is what i see last minutes, i run the Beta before. Now it works, thx. solved.



Awesome! 
Let us know if we can help you in any other manner


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2013)

oldDirty said:


> That is what i see last minutes, i run the Beta before. Now it works, thx. solved.



So are we going to see 100K per day (10 GPU units at the time)?  You got an better CPU then me and I can do 95K in average.

I managed to duplicate t_ski yesterday by running the most productive host. I think that all of the 3x7970 rigs had an off day but still my little workshop open box rig did come out on top. 

Edit: Bangkok Crunching Team, well it all goes in the same pot.


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 2, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> So are we going to see 100K per day (10 GPU units at the time)?  You got an better CPU then me and I can do 95K in average.
> 
> I managed to duplicate t_ski yesterday by running the most productive host. I think that all of the 3x7970 rigs had an off day but still my little workshop open box rig did come out on top.
> 
> Edit: Bangkok Crunching Team, well it all goes in the same pot.


But my CPU has only 4 threads, or it dosn't matter?
--
I founded Bkk Crunching team to support a small crunch Community and to make my wife proud. 
It's ok when other like to join, but it's not that important.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2013)

oldDirty said:


> But my CPU has only 4 threads, or it dosn't matter?
> --
> I founded Bkk Crunching team to support a small crunch Community and to make my wife proud.
> It's ok when other like to join, but it's not that important.



You can run 10 on 4 threads but maybe 8 would be better. Now that you do have a newer version of BOINC you should go to post 617 and download that little program and ask for 8 GPU tasks.


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 3, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You can run 10 on 4 threads but maybe 8 would be better. Now that you do have a newer version of BOINC you should go to post 617 and download that little program and ask for 8 GPU tasks.


 impressive...it works omg...
It it also possible on Cypress GPU > 5850? maybe i buy one for my old Dell Dimension. It only had a 9500Gt that crunches a bit for Einstein.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

FWIF: I'm currently running  0.4 CPUs + 0.1 GPUs (20 WUs on 8 threads) so 10 WUs on 4 cores should do ok. 

Obviously a little experimentation is needed


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

updated OP with link to new utility/post by m&m's



manofthem said:


> FWIF: I'm currently running  0.4 CPUs + 0.1 GPUs (20 WUs on 8 threads) so 10 WUs on 4 cores should do ok.
> 
> Obviously a little experimentation is needed



Yup running the same configuration. Seems that if your clocks are around 4GHz you can at least get the desired 100K out of each.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Kiex, good to hear from you 
Maybe you could throw in the OP that multi WUs on Win8 works with the 13.2beta drivers (13.2b4 tests for sure); 13.1 didn't work.  Just a thought ...


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hey Kiex, good to hear from you
> Maybe you could throw in the OP that multi WUs on Win8 works with the 13.2beta drivers (13.2b4 tests for sure); 13.1 didn't work.  Just a thought ...



Had a few minutes to use internet today so had to come back to my second home  Likewise good see things are all well here.

Made the update to the pre-requisite / driver section. That's good news because I had to swith my rig back to 7. Wish AMD were a little quicker with their drivers..


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Had a few minutes to use internet today so had to come back to my second home  Likewise good see things are all well here.
> 
> Made the update to the pre-requisite / driver section. That's good news because I had to swith my rig back to 7. Wish AMD were a little quicker with their drivers..



Glad to hear that you're well, though it sounds like you're busy!  

I have to say that I was stoked the other night when I tried it out and found it to work; I posted in the other thread about it here.  After that, I came back to 7 to finish up the other downloaded work, and it literally just finished.  I'm about to switch back to 8 and enjoy it 

I know you're busy but try not to be a stranger here


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad to hear that you're well, though it sounds like you're busy!
> 
> I have to say that I was stoked the other night when I tried it out and found it to work; I posted in the other thread about it here.  After that, I came back to 7 to finish up the other downloaded work, and it literally just finished.  I'm about to switch back to 8 and enjoy it
> 
> I know you're busy but try not to be a stranger here



Definitely busy. Getting fit, trying to get driving license, travelling to remote places and generally making the most of a short break away from the daily hussle of work. Probably need to go back to UK in April to look for a job again.. but till then enjoy life. 

Hopefully I can get back and sort out the unreliable SR-2, spare GPU and all the RMA's for the dead hardware from the H100 failure.. before the GPU WU's end.


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Hopefully I can get back and sort out the unreliable SR-2, spare GPU and all the RMA's for the dead hardware from the H100 failure.. before the GPU WU's end.


I've bin away from Corsair products since 2 Years and it was a good decision.
The Quality managment is not the same like few years ago, it seems they slaughter their name.
Look for the NZXT Kraken review and get surprized.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2013)

Been throwing a bit extra into the pot over the last few days with my main box.  However,  with the new boinc client,  I find I can no longer use my 260 with my 480.  I'm using the newest version of the config util,  tell it 4 wus total,  2 per card,  and I can only get 2 wus running on my 480.  Any ideas?  It did work before with the older boinc client.


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't seem to get the multi GPU WU to work. It only runs 1 WU with GPU at a time. Anyone can help me with my app_config.xml file configuration? Here is my rig details:-

i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
Sapphire 7970 w/ Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970
ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3
BOINC ver 7.0.40(x64)

Current app_config.xml.
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.500</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1.000</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>

Thanks in advance


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2013)

ArticFir3 said:


> I can't seem to get the multi GPU WU to work. It only runs 1 WU with GPU at a time. Anyone can help me with my app_config.xml file configuration? Here is my rig details:-
> 
> i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz
> Sapphire 7970 w/ Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970
> ...



I ran into stuff like that before. I ended up uninstalling BOINC, deleting the ProgramData folder, reinstall and download the files again, and then sometimes you just need to give it a few minutes to update.

Is it running 1WU on both gpus?


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I ran into stuff like that before. I ended up uninstalling BOINC, deleting the ProgramData folder, reinstall and download the files again, and then sometimes you just need to give it a few minutes to update.
> 
> Is it running 1WU on both gpus?



Sorry, I think my post misleads you. It is only 1 GPU. Sapphire 7970 with the custom cooler. However, only 1 WU is using (1 CPUs + 0.25 GPUs). The other 3 WUs are using CPU (I assume)


----------



## Bow (Feb 7, 2013)

I am at work so can't do anything until I get home.  

So if I understand this right all need to do is update BOINC, then shut it down, then run the easy set up program and fire it back up.  Log into my  BOINC then tick accept gpu work. Right? Or did I miss something?
see pc specs, the gup's are stock HD 6950's 2 gigs each.
can I run in xfire?
What kind of temps are ppl getting on there gpu's?
I also game on this rig, if I want to play can I just turn off the GPU work and then back on when finished?

I will set them up tonight after work,

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2013)

ArticFir3 said:


> Sorry, I think my post misleads you. It is only 1 GPU. Sapphire 7970 with the custom cooler. However, only 1 WU is using (1 CPUs + 0.25 GPUs). The other 3 WUs are using CPU (I assume)



You are asking for 4 units in total and 2 off them should be GPU units and each of them can use 1 CPU thread. That should net you 2 GPU and 2 CPU units.

Did you use the program in post 617??


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 8, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> You are asking for 4 units in total and 2 off them should be GPU units and each of them can use 1 CPU thread. That should net you 2 GPU and 2 CPU units.
> 
> Did you use the program in post 617??



Technically the program doesn't works as I tried to run it because my BOINC isn't on the default folder. So I manually created the xml file and paste to the directory. On my BOINC, I did run "Read config file"


----------



## m&m's (Feb 8, 2013)

Bow said:


> I am at work so can't do anything until I get home.
> 
> So if I understand this right all need to do is update BOINC, then shut it down, then run the easy set up program and fire it back up.  Log into my  BOINC then tick accept gpu work. Right? Or did I miss something?
> see pc specs, the gup's are stock HD 6950's 2 gigs each.
> ...



You're right that's all you have to do.
Yes you can crossfire (just verify that it does not send errors).
My HD 7870 is running at 41C with 8 wus wich is just a little bit more than on idle... My HD 5770 is running at about 46C with 2 wus.
Yes you can turn off the GPU work and then back on when finished.



ArticFir3 said:


> Technically the program doesn't works as I tried to run it because my BOINC isn't on the default folder.



I'll find a solution for that... hopefully tonight!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

just as m&m's said, you can try crossfiring just pay very close attention to the rig for a couple weeks for errors. Also if you start getting driver crashes and stuff don't be alarmed. Just disable crossfire in Amd vision control while crunching.


----------



## Bow (Feb 8, 2013)

How many Wu's should I run?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Bow said:


> How many Wu's should I run?



I'd say run three WUs/GPU and give each one 2/3 of a CPU core--then leaving two cores free for CPU tasks too.  You could also play with 4 WUs/GPU, but I'm not sure that it would work better.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

Bow said:


> How many Wu's should I run?



On my crossfired 6850's I do 1 wu each and 4 cpu units. I can probably crank it up to 2 or 3 wu's per card. Now on my 7850 single gpu rig I am running 4 wu's and no cpu units.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 8, 2013)

m&m's said:


> I'll find a solution for that... hopefully tonight!



3 hours later... Version 1.2.0 is UP!! You'll find it on post #617.


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 8, 2013)

I downloaded the program and paste the xml file to the folder. Problem is I always get 4 WUs running, 3 core and 1 GPU. Any idea how to improve the crunching?


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

ArticFir3 said:


> I downloaded the program and paste the xml file to the folder. Problem is I always get 4 WUs running, 3 core and 1 GPU. Any idea how to improve the crunching?



Post a copy of the text from the xml file you used and we'll have a look...


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Post a copy of the text from the xml file you used and we'll have a look...



I think I got the so called "ideal" settings.

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>7</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.250</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>.250</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>

Right now it is running with 3 WU on core and 4 WU on GPU


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

ArticFir3 said:


> I think I got the so called "ideal" settings.
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> ...



With a 7970 you can run 8-12 or more gpu wu's and get 80-100k+ ppd just on the gpu 

Look through this thread a bit and see what others are doing/have done and experiment a bit*
* I run 8-10 wu's on 7870's and they run quite well like that


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> With a 7970 you can run 8-12 or more gpu wu's and get 80-100k+ ppd just on the gpu
> 
> Look through this thread a bit and see what others are doing/have done and experiment a bit*
> * I run 8-10 wu's on 7870's and they run quite well like that



Thank you. I went to the WCG forum and finally understand how to get GPU to crunch effectively. As a reference, I will share the xml fil here.

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.125</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>.5</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>

My setup is as per my system specs


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 8, 2013)

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>6</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.250</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>.667</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>



Is this correct?



Edit 1 : (Event log)
08-Feb-13  |  | Re-reading cc_config.xml
08-Feb-13  |  | No config file found - using defaults
08-Feb-13  |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task



Edit 2 :
i have no cc_config file in Program Data\BOINC
i have pasted app_config xml @ Program Data\BOINC\Data\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

@sabre23

What are are you trying to do with the file?

As written it should give you 4 gpu wu's and 1 cpu wu .... with a little bit of cpu left over.

If you want to run 6 total (4 gpu, 2 cpu) then this revision will do it:
<app_config>
<app>
<name>hcc1</name>
<max_concurrent>6</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.250</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>0.50</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

If otherwise let us know


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 8, 2013)

i had done revision as you said but no at multi gpu setup.

my current condition(screenshot)


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> i had done revision as you said but no at multi gpu setup.
> 
> my current condition(screenshot)



You can try the following:

A) let it finish the current cpu work units

or

B) pause or abort one or two of the cpu work units

Sometimes it needs to run through a few cycles to pick up the multiple gpu work. This is normal (did it with one of mine recently)

Did you close and restart your BOINC Manger when you inserted the app_config?


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can try the following:
> 
> A) let it finish the current cpu work units
> 
> ...





Restrted BIONIC Manager many tyms.
Suspended every CPU only Tasks.
Currently running one (1 CPU + 1 GPU) task .
will wait fr few cycles as u said..


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Restrted BIONIC Manager many tyms.
> Suspended every CPU only Tasks.
> Currently running one (1 CPU + 1 GPU) task .
> will wait fr few cycles as u said..



Just to make sure - are you using BOINC version 7.40 or later?

Have you tried to re-start the PC?


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 8, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Just to make sure - are you using BOINC version 7.40 or later?
> 
> Have you tried to re-start the PC?



Using 7.0.44. its now working.. sorry fr delay reply..was not at home.

1 last question --- how much task should i run with my system -- i5-3570 (not unlocked) and HD 7850 2GB?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Using 7.0.44. its now working.. sorry fr delay reply..was not at home.
> 
> 1 last question --- how much task should i run with my system -- i5-3570 (not unlocked) and HD 7850 2GB?



I run 5 WUs on a HD7850 on an i3 2100--I'd go for six WUs, and give each one 2/3 of a CPU core


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Using 7.0.44. its now working.. sorry fr delay reply..was not at home.
> 
> 1 last question --- how much task should i run with my system -- i5-3570 (not unlocked) and HD 7850 2GB?





[Ion] said:


> I run 5 WUs on a HD7850 on an i3 2100--I'd go for six WUs, and give each one 2/3 of a CPU core



Start there ^^^ and play around with it, adding WU's until you feel like you've reached the max you'd like to run (stable/safe temps/etc.).


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 8, 2013)

Does the Multi-Wu setup work on old HD58xx Cards too?
I remember that i run this here on one 5850;


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2013)

oldDirty said:


> Does the Multi-Wu setup work on old HD58xx Cards too?
> I remember that i run this here on one 5850;
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img600/7726/capsviewer.th.jpg[/URL]



According to this https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=GPU#610 there should be a chance that it would work but if it can pull more then one at the time I don't know.


----------



## mauriek (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi guys.. 
I set 1 machine with AMD FX8350 and Zotac Nvidia GTX670 and i use "Auto-setup utility for app_config.xml" method, restart the BOINC manager but my machine still run 1 GPU WU. Are there any specific setting for this kind of combination so i can run multiple WU in that GPU?

Thank you.. 

edit: i also have another GTX670, i want to trade it to another GPU that will give more PPD, can you guys suggest which one i should get? or do we have link somewhere here with PPD comparison for every GPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mauriek said:


> Hi guys..
> I set 1 machine with AMD FX8350 and Zotac Nvidia GTX670 and i use "Auto-setup utility for app_config.xml" method, restart the BOINC manager but my machine still run 1 GPU WU. Are there any specific setting for this kind of combination so i can run multiple WU in that GPU?
> 
> Thank you..
> ...



What version of BOINC are you using?  You need 7.0.4+

No link of PPD for ever GPU, as it depends so much on the CPU that it is paired with and the number of WUs running.  But the AMD HD78x0 and HD79x0 are particularly awesome in this regard


----------



## mauriek (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What version of BOINC are you using?  You need 7.0.4+
> 
> No link of PPD for ever GPU, as it depends so much on the CPU that it is paired with and the number of WUs running.  But the AMD HD78x0 and HD79x0 are particularly awesome in this regard



I use 7.0.28 (x64), so that is why it failed. i should read more careful. 
i will try again..thanks for the tip Ion..


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

mauriek said:


> I use 7.0.28 (x64), so that is why it failed. i should read more careful.
> i will try again..thanks for the tip Ion..




I spent nearly an hour trying to figure out why the multi WUs weren't working on my 2700k system only to realize that was my issue.  So you certainly aren't alone


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 9, 2013)

I've really tried everything for my issue so I decided to extensively explain my problem here so that I may get some help...

-For the past month I have been using BOINC with my CPU only because GPU instantly produces "Computation Error" when a task starts.
-Today I uninstalled and deleted all BOINC files on the PC, including files in programdata. Reinstalled BOINC 7.0.44 and properly set the app config file to:
<app_config>
<app>
<name>hcc1</name>
<max_concurrent>8</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.125</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

After installing BOINC, I opened it, closed it, configured the app_config, then opened BOINC again and got a message saying the "app hcc1 not found in app_config.xml"
Here is what my event log has to say:
Log reports all my PC hardware
09/02/2013 13:02:02 |  | CAL: ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 7900 series (Tahiti) (CAL version 1.4.1741, 3072MB, 3032MB available, 10240 GFLOPS peak)
09/02/2013 13:02:02 | World Community Grid | Found app_config.xml
09/02/2013 13:02:02 | World Community Grid | app hcc1 not found in app_config.xml
<network stuff between those>
09/02/2013 12:32:02 | World Community Grid | Starting task X0900109240281200905221614_0 using hcc1 version 705 (ati_hcc1) in slot 8
and few more of those till slot 15 (note: shouldnt this be restricted "up to 8?")
and then just 1 second later:
09/02/2013 12:32:03 | World Community Grid | Computation for task X0900109240281200905221614_0 finished
09/02/2013 12:32:03 | World Community Grid | Output file X0900109240281200905221614_0_0 for task X0900109240281200905221614_0 absent
and the same thing for all other hcc_1 related tasks
there is nothing else between those lines, just the tasks starting,finishing and output files.

-I am using catalyst 13.2 beta 3 without CCC (I have tried 12.11, 13.1 and with/without CCC installed)
-I attempted to give full read/write permission to BOINC for all users in Programdata
-I have removed all possible restrictions from the BOINC options.

Kiex says in this initial post: "If you get an error about app_name not found in file, check the numbers you entered are correct and perhaps reset the project." But I dont think i've done any mistake here... tried really all i could think of.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

@Kaynar- sorry for your troubles... setup can be aggravating :shadedshu

May be asking some questions that are already answered so my apologies in advance if I do:

- Did OpenCL install with the driver and or CCC? You can confirm this with GPUZ
* Quick note- if you're still using Win7 you can always try the 12.6 driver (very stable- works for me)

- Did the rig run other work units without errors before you did the app_config insertion?

We'll figure it out


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 9, 2013)

OpenCL is unchecked in GPUZ, so I guess there is the failure... lets try to fix that... I always thought that since its an SDK i dont need to install it for programs to to use it.
I could run CPU-based tasks for the past month normally.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> OpenCL is unchecked in GPUZ, so I guess there is the failure... lets try to fix that...
> I could run CPU-based tasks for the past month normally.



You may have to select it while installing the driver or CCC (select custom/advanced install to find it). I missed it a few times on previous setups and it will screw with the gpu units if it's not there


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> You may have to select it while installing the driver or CCC (select custom/advanced install to find it). I missed it a few times on previous setups and it will screw with the gpu units if it's not there



I always un-select it, so I'm dl'ing catalysts again now.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 9, 2013)

It's working, and its amazing lol...
thanks for your help man!

With 4WU's on the GPU each 20% max load, MSI AB reports 95% GPU constant usage.
The most amazing part is that the "Help Conquer Cancer 7.05" takes 4 and a half minutes to finish with 4 of those running at same time.!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2013)

@Kaynar - I had a look at my log file and I have a line saying OpenCL: ATI GPU 0: and something more. That line is just beneath  CAL: ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 7900 series 

I think that Norton is on to something about OpenCL.

My (Catalyst) version is from late last year, so not the most recent.

Edit: Too late but good that you got it working.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> It's working, and its amazing lol...
> thanks for your help man!
> 
> With 4WU's on the GPU each 20% max load, MSI AB reports 95% GPU constant usage.
> The most amazing part is that the "Help Conquer Cancer 7.05" takes 4 and a half minutes to finish with 4 of those running at same time.!!!



Awesome!!!  

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2013)

Once I run the auto set up and hit enter is that it?  I updated, ran the setp.  I set it up to run 1 per card.  Now I have lots of tasks ready to report and my running tasks are blinking?  
whats up with that?


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

Bow said:


> Once I run the auto set up and hit enter is that it?  I updated, ran the setp.  I set it up to run 1 per card.  Now I have lots of tasks ready to report and my running tasks are blinking?
> whats up with that?



Not sure? Did you do a manual update to get the ready to report units reported?

Also, after you ran the utility did you restart BOINC and/or reboot?


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2013)

yes to both, and ready to report tasks were sent, but the running ones are still flashing a little, not sure just keep an eye on it.


----------



## erasure (Feb 11, 2013)

my pc become very laggy while gpu wu running
i cant watch video (1fps)
can anyone advice me for app_config

<app_config>
<app>
<name>hcc1</name>
<max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

setup spec in my System Specs


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, particularly for nVidia GPUs, this is just a fact of life.  So I'd suggest you set it to run the GPU app only when the computer isn't in use.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, particularly for nVidia GPUs, this is just a fact of life.  So I'd suggest you set it to run the GPU app only when the computer isn't in use.



Yep, this is about your only option with Nvidia and crunching.


----------



## erasure (Feb 11, 2013)

is there have any way to run video player on IGP (like nvidia optimus)

or lucid virtu mvp possible to solve this?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2013)

If you had two video cards you can crunch on one of them and use the second for the system & display (I think), but I'm not familiar with doing something like this.  However, I know you have to tell BOINC to use more than one card, so it should default to one card if you don't.  I guess the trick is telling it the correct card to crunch on so the system can use the other.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

t_ski said:


> If you had two video cards you can crunch on one of them and use the second for the system & display (I think), but I'm not familiar with doing something like this.  However, I know you have to tell BOINC to use more than one card, so it should default to one card if you don't.  I guess the trick is telling it the correct card to crunch on so the system can use the other.



I did this when I still had a GTX460--I'd put the GTX460 in the first slot and an 8400GS in the second slot.  Then I just told BOINC to only use one GPU (in the cc_config.xml file) and it only ran tasks on the GTX460.  I then drove the display with the 8400GS, and it was perfectly snappy for everyday use.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a quick question, I just tried to run 3 WU's on my 680, it ran one task that I already had downloaded fine, but now I cannot get any more task's. Whenever I press the update button, I get this error in the event log, "Server error: feeder not running"


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just a quick question, I just tried to run 3 WU's on my 680, it ran one task that I already had downloaded fine, but now I cannot get any more task's. Whenever I press the update button, I get this error in the event log, "Server error: feeder not running"



WCG is in a brief shutdown for maintenance- give it a few more hours and try again...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> WCG is in a brief shutdown for maintenance- give it a few more hours and try again...


Oh ok, That's what I thought, though usually there is a message in the event log about that.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there any way to only allow it to use 50% of my GPU? I've set it to only do 2 work units and 0.25, but My GPU still runs at full load.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Is there any way to only allow it to use 50% of my GPU? I've set it to only do 2 work units and 0.25, but My GPU still runs at full load.



My understanding is no--the GPU doesn't have the ability to be fine-grain controlled like CPUs do


----------



## erasure (Feb 17, 2013)

my pc have two (gtx 680 (device 0), gtx 580 (device 1)) gpus
how to configure hcc1 run only device 1 (gtx 580) while i use PC


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2013)

erasure said:


> my pc have two (gtx 680 (device 0), gtx 580 (device 1)) gpus
> how to configure hcc1 run only device 1 (gtx 580) while i use PC



From what I understand, BOINC isn't able to suspend GPU's individually based on different parameters. Either both are running or both are suspended.

If you want to have just the 580 crunching to free up the 680 for other things, you can edit the cc_config file to include this:


```
<exclude_gpu>
   <url>http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/</url>
   <device_num>1</device_num>
   <type>NVIDIA</type>
   <app>HCC1</app>
</exclude_gpu>
```

Didn't get a chance to test that code, but if you want to read up more you can try this page with all configuration options explained: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration


----------



## erasure (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks, now it's working

i tried this before, but i was wrote url wrong (project_www.worldcommunitygrid.org or www.worldcommunitygrid.org)
i changed HCC1 to hcc1 (boinc shows error)
since it's exclude i need to exclude my primary gpu it's GTX 680 (device 0)

now everything works what i want
s@h and gpugrid for device 0 (GTX 680)
hcc for device 1 (GTX 580)

and i enabled Use GPU always (instead of Use GPU based on preferences)


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2013)

erasure said:


> thanks, now it's working
> 
> i tried this before, but i was wrote url wrong (project_www.worldcommunitygrid.org or www.worldcommunitygrid.org)
> i changed HCC1 to hcc1 (boinc shows error)
> ...



Glad that's sorted


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

Trying to get my GT430 to work. It's NOT on the unsupported GPU list: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=GPU#610

but I can't make it work with boinc. GPU-Z reports 0Mhz as current speed, DC, Physx and OpenCL are uncheck. Used 310.9 drivers.



edit: seems to be a problem on my end. Device manager shows an exclamation point. *sigh* let's dive in...............


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Trying to get my GT430 to work. It's NOT on the unsupported GPU list: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=GPU#610
> 
> but I can't make it work with boinc. GPU-Z reports 0Mhz as current speed, DC, Physx and OpenCL are uncheck. Used 310.9 drivers.
> 
> ...



Here's a list of supported gpu's (GT 430 is near the bottom of the list)
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=396388

I did a quick search on the WCG forum and found a few posts for the GT 430 using "430" as the search term. I didn't find anything helpful yet but you can always try there


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2013)

What would be the optimal number of WUs for a 6570? 2? 1? 

480 shaders, 650 Mhz.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> What would be the optimal number of WUs for a 6570? 2? 1?
> 
> 480 shaders, 650 Mhz.



I see no point to run 2 WU on 6570.
My HD6570 (670 MHz) completes 1 WU in ~15 min.
HD6670 (900 MHz)  -:- ~12 min.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd agree, that's a slow enough card that two WUs will probably just be a waste of CPU power


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2013)

Going by this guide it appears that it would be better to run two GTX 460 SE's over two GTX 295's...is that correct? Would it be possible or beneficial to slip another card in with them?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Going by this guide it appears that it would be better to run two GTX 460 SE's over two GTX 295's...is that correct? Would it be possible or beneficial to slip another card in with them?



At the very least, the GTX460SEs will use far, far less power than the GTX295s.  I'd imagine the two GTX460SEs would probably get 12k PPD together--not bad.  You could certainly slip in another card--what do you have?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> At the very least, the GTX460SEs will use far, far less power than the GTX295s.  I'd imagine the two GTX460SEs would probably get 12k PPD together--not bad.  You could certainly slip in another card--what do you have?



I was thinking one of the GTX 295's if it came to that configuration. What kind of performance does a 295 give?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> I was thinking one of the GTX 295's if it came to that configuration. What kind of performance does a 295 give?



To be honest, I'm not sure.  I don't know of anyone on the Team who is running the older GTX2xx cards.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have two GTX 560 Ti's in the gamer I could swap around...I don't see that much difference between those and the 460's for gaming, but I understand the 560 Ti is much better at this game. I do hate the 295's sitting here not doing a thing tho. I suppose I could just set them up and try it to see what gives.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok - I have the two GTX 295's running now with four gpu's loaded around 95% each...I guess they will only pull one at a time. When I first began only the cpu was getting work, but now the gpu's have taken over. How do I determine what the ppd is for each gpu? Each one is polishing one off at 15 minute intervals.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Ok - I have the two GTX 295's running now with four gpu's loaded around 95% each...I guess they will only pull one at a time. When I first began only the cpu was getting work, but now the gpu's have taken over. How do I determine what the ppd is for each gpu? Each one is polishing one off at 15 minute intervals.



A WU every fifteen minutes means about 4 points/minute per GPU core--or about 16 points/minute total with the two GTX295s.  Or ~22k PPD--better than I would have thought


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A WU every fifteen minutes means about 4 points/minute per GPU core--or about 16 points/minute total with the two GTX295s.  Or ~22k PPD--better than I would have thought



Now, should I leave it as is or try the GTX 460 SE's for effect? Maybe I should Fold with the cpu at the same time since the gpu's have taken over?  When will my badge re-appear? So many questions lol...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Now, should I leave it as is or try the GTX 460 SE's for effect?  When will my badge re-appear?



Not sure about the badge TBH.

If you're running both of the GTX295s, that's higher output than I got from a pair of GTX460s, so you might as well stay with that.  Unless power usage is a concern, and the two-GPU solution would be better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

Alright guys, how do I verify if this is working correctly?  I used the auto utility and put the XML file in the folder where it goes.  I put it to run 2 WU's on my 6850 for now.  This is what my tasks look like at the moment, just started BOINC up.  I also installed the latest version.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

It's not working--if it was, it would say that it was running two WUs, each using .5 AMD GPU(s).
Can you paste the Event Log here and the contents of your cc_config.xml file?

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

*Event Log:*
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.0.52 for windows_x86_64
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Data directory: E:\ProgramData\BOINC
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Running under account 2600K
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Processor: 8 GenuineIntel        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz [Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7]
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Processor: 256.00 KB cache
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes syscall nx lm vmx tm2 pbe
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 7: Ultimate x64 Edition, Service Pack 1, (06.01.7601.00)
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Memory: 7.98 GB physical, 15.95 GB virtual
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Disk: 465.66 GB total, 439.24 GB free
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Local time is UTC -5 hours
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | CAL: ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 6800 series (Barts) (CAL version 1.4.1741, 1024MB, 991MB available, 2976 GFLOPS peak)
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | OpenCL: AMD/ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 6800 series (Barts) (driver version 1016.4 (VM), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1016.4), 1024MB, 991MB available, 2976 GFLOPS peak)
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Config: report completed tasks immediately
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Config: don't compute while iw5mp_server.exe is running
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Config: don't compute while iw5sp.exe is running
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Version change (7.0.28 -> 7.0.52)
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2233200; resource share 100
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 01-Feb-2012 18:25:12)
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM | World Community Grid | Computer location: home
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | General prefs: using separate prefs for home
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Preferences:
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 4084.39MB
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 7351.90MB
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | max disk usage: 10.00GB
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 25 %
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
2/28/2013 1:14:27 PM |  | Not using a proxy
2/28/2013 1:14:28 PM |  | Running CPU benchmarks
2/28/2013 1:14:28 PM |  | Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
2/28/2013 1:15:00 PM |  | Benchmark results:
2/28/2013 1:15:00 PM |  | Number of CPUs: 8
2/28/2013 1:15:00 PM |  | 3647 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
2/28/2013 1:15:00 PM |  | 11801 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah38233_ZINC13095685_xPR_wC6_11_1ref9_01_1 using faah version 715 in slot 1
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah38234_ZINC08393620_xPR_wC6_11_1ref9_00_1 using faah version 715 in slot 2
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task qn253_00085_17 using hpf2 version 640 in slot 3
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah38235_ZINC40506264_xPR_wC6_11_1ref9_02_1 using faah version 715 in slot 6
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task SN2S_CAK32514_0000130_1063_0 using sn2s version 620 in slot 5
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah38242_ZINC40154149_xPR_wC6_11_1ref9_00_1 using faah version 715 in slot 7
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task faah38242_ZINC40033886_xPR_wC6_11_1ref9_00_1 using faah version 715 in slot 4
2/28/2013 1:15:01 PM | World Community Grid | Restarting task X0960116400661200912151102_1 using hcc1 version 705 (ati_hcc1) in slot 0
2/28/2013 1:15:24 PM |  | Re-reading cc_config.xml
2/28/2013 1:15:24 PM |  | Not using a proxy
2/28/2013 1:15:24 PM |  | Config: report completed tasks immediately
2/28/2013 1:15:24 PM |  | Config: don't compute while iw5mp_server.exe is running
2/28/2013 1:15:24 PM |  | Config: don't compute while iw5sp.exe is running
2/28/2013 1:15:24 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
2/28/2013 1:15:52 PM |  | [task] Suspending computation - user request
2/28/2013 1:17:16 PM |  | [task] Resuming computation
2/28/2013 1:17:56 PM |  | [task] Suspending computation - user request


*CC config file:*
- <cc_config>
- <log_flags>
  <file_xfer>1</file_xfer> 
  <sched_ops>1</sched_ops> 
  <task>1</task> 
  <app_msg_receive>0</app_msg_receive> 
  <app_msg_send>0</app_msg_send> 
  <async_file_debug>0</async_file_debug> 
  <benchmark_debug>0</benchmark_debug> 
  <checkpoint_debug>0</checkpoint_debug> 
  <coproc_debug>0</coproc_debug> 
  <cpu_sched>0</cpu_sched> 
  <cpu_sched_debug>0</cpu_sched_debug> 
  <cpu_sched_status>0</cpu_sched_status> 
  <dcf_debug>0</dcf_debug> 
  <disk_usage_debug>0</disk_usage_debug> 
  <priority_debug>0</priority_debug> 
  <file_xfer_debug>0</file_xfer_debug> 
  <gui_rpc_debug>0</gui_rpc_debug> 
  <heartbeat_debug>0</heartbeat_debug> 
  <http_debug>0</http_debug> 
  <http_xfer_debug>0</http_xfer_debug> 
  <mem_usage_debug>0</mem_usage_debug> 
  <network_status_debug>0</network_status_debug> 
  <poll_debug>0</poll_debug> 
  <proxy_debug>0</proxy_debug> 
  <rr_simulation>0</rr_simulation> 
  <rrsim_detail>0</rrsim_detail> 
  <sched_op_debug>0</sched_op_debug> 
  <scrsave_debug>0</scrsave_debug> 
  <slot_debug>0</slot_debug> 
  <state_debug>0</state_debug> 
  <statefile_debug>0</statefile_debug> 
  <suspend_debug>0</suspend_debug> 
  <task_debug>0</task_debug> 
  <time_debug>0</time_debug> 
  <trickle_debug>0</trickle_debug> 
  <unparsed_xml>0</unparsed_xml> 
  <work_fetch_debug>0</work_fetch_debug> 
  <notice_debug>0</notice_debug> 
  </log_flags>
- <options>
  <abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit> 
  <allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients> 
  <allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc> 
  <client_version_check_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url> 
  <client_download_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php</client_download_url> 
  <disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach> 
  <dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes> 
  <dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site> 
  <exclusive_app>iw5mp_server.exe</exclusive_app> 
  <exclusive_app>iw5sp.exe</exclusive_app> 
  <exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish> 
  <exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start> 
  <exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle> 
  <fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work> 
  <force_auth>default</force_auth> 
  <http_1_0>0</http_1_0> 
  <http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout> 
  <http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps> 
  <max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers> 
  <max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project> 
  <max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size> 
  <max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size> 
  <max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported> 
  <ncpus>-1</ncpus> 
  <network_test_url>http://www.google.com/</network_test_url> 
  <no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform> 
  <no_gpus>0</no_gpus> 
  <no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch> 
  <no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change> 
  <os_random_only>0</os_random_only> 
- <proxy_info>
  <socks_server_name /> 
  <socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port> 
  <http_server_name /> 
  <http_server_port>80</http_server_port> 
  <socks5_user_name /> 
  <socks5_user_passwd /> 
  <http_user_name /> 
  <http_user_passwd /> 
  <no_proxy /> 
  </proxy_info>
  <rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days> 
  <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately> 
  <run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually> 
  <save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days> 
  <skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks> 
  <simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only> 
  <start_delay>0</start_delay> 
  <stderr_head>0</stderr_head> 
  <suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info> 
  <unsigned_apps_ok>0</unsigned_apps_ok> 
  <use_all_gpus>0</use_all_gpus> 
  <use_certs>0</use_certs> 
  <use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only> 
  </options>
  </cc_config>


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry, I asked for the wrong file--I mean to ask for app_config.xml (in the ProgramData\projectw\www.worldcommunitygrid.org\ folder).  You may also wish to make sure that the file doesn't have the .txt extension.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, I asked for the wrong file--I mean to ask for app_config.xml (in the ProgramData\projectw\www.worldcommunitygrid.org\ folder).  You may also wish to make sure that the file doesn't have the .txt extension.



Don't think it does, here is what it looks like in the folder:





and the contents of the file:
- <app_config>
- <app>
  <name>hcc1</name> 
  <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent> 
- <gpu_versions>
  <gpu_usage>.500</gpu_usage> 
  <cpu_usage>1.000</cpu_usage> 
  </gpu_versions>
  </app>
  </app_config>


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

app_config.xml must go inside the www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder inside of the Projects folder shown there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, I asked for the wrong file--I mean to ask for app_config.xml (in the ProgramData\projectw\www.worldcommunitygrid.org\ folder).  You may also wish to make sure that the file doesn't have the .txt extension.





[Ion] said:


> app_config.xml must go inside the www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder inside of the Projects folder shown there



Done deal, now we are cooking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2013)

You may be better off just doing 4WU on the 7770 and none on the CPU


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Done deal, let's see now.



If it doesn't grab 2 gpu wu's right away don't worry too much about it. If it doesn't you can try:

- wait until one of the cpu jobs is done
- abort a cpu job
- restart the BOINC manager or restart the PC

Check the event log when BOINC starts- if it sees the file it will acknowledge it in the log and you're pretty much good to go from there 

EDIT- nvm you're all set


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You may be better off just doing 4WU on the 7770 and none on the CPU



Well, that's a HD6870, and the CPU is an i7-2600k, so I'm not sure I follow your logic...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

Well the 7770 I'm setting up now and that's paired to a i7-950.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that's a HD6870, and the CPU is an i7-2600k, so I'm not sure I follow your logic...



I thought this was for his 7770..... My bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought this was for his 7770..... My bad



I just set up the 7770 to run four WU's.  Loading it up about 95%.  Going to give that a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the 7770 I'm setting up now and that's paired to a i7-950.



My suggestion for that would be five GPU WUs spread across three threads, with the rest of the CPU doing standard tasks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just set up the 7770 to run four WU's.  Loading it up about 95%.  Going to give that a shot and see how it goes.



Seems like other people have better suggestions. Good luck with the WU's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My suggestion for that would be five GPU WUs spread across three threads, with the rest of the CPU doing standard tasks



How would I set that up with the Utility?  Would I put it to run 5 WU's per card, but how many threads so I specify the PC has?  I still say eight or...?


----------



## m&m's (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> How would I set that up with the Utility?  Would I put it to run 5 WU's per card, but how many threads so I specify the PC has?  I still say eight or...?



With the utility you have to put 10 WU at a time, 5 per card and 6 threads.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> How would I set that up with the Utility?  Would I put it to run 5 WU's per card, but how many threads so I specify the PC has?  I still say eight or...?



Personally, I'd manually edit the app_config.xml file

Tell it to have a maximum of five HCC WUs, each getting .2 GPUs and .6 CPUs:

```
- <app_config>
<app>
<name>hcc1</name>
<max_concurrent>5</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>.200</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>.6</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>
```

(this for the HD7770, not the HD6870)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

m&m's said:


> With the utility you have to put 10 WU at a time, 5 per card and 6 threads.



Thank you.  How do I determine these #'s?  Just trying to understand the utility better so in the future if I have to make changes I'd know what I'm doing.  Thanks.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you.  How do I determine these #'s?  Just trying to understand the utility better so in the future if I have to make changes I'd know what I'm doing.  Thanks.



The utility is pretty straight forward- you'll get it after a few changes (I still do mine manually most of the time) 

Output is basically T&E with your results- add wu's until the ppd is max'd out. Too few and you have lower than ideal results/too many and the time to complete a wu gets too long and ppd drops off.

gpu usage over 95% continuously is about max for the card


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 1, 2013)

My HD7850 works @96 % continuosly in 4 WU's + 1 WU (CPU only).
I dont want to put more pressure as i have stock fan only . Big corsair 400R with open holes .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2013)

For now the settings I'm using are doing pretty good.  over 28K so far and the day is young. 

We'll see how it does.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> For now the settings I'm using are doing pretty good.  over 28K so far and the day is young.
> 
> We'll see how it does.



You're doing great Captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You're doing great Captain!



Thank you sir, looking forward to seeing how much it'll put out by the end of the day.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2013)

Quick question, and it has probably been answered a few times LOL

How many wu's can a person run with a 7770 GHZ edition card and still have the system usable? 

Reason I ask, is I am pretty sure I have my 6870 traded for the above mentioned card. I know the 7770 will crunch much better than the 6870 but it will still need to be usable as it is the wife's system.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Quick question, and it has probably been answered a few times LOL
> 
> How many wu's can a person run with a 7770 GHZ edition card and still have the system usable?
> 
> ...



Start with 3 and if all is OK then go up to 4 or 5... 4 is generally the best but if you're using the rig I don't know how the lag will be on it? 

You can also bump the clock up at least 50Ghz w/o too much trouble


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Norton! I was thinking that most were running 4 threads with them. I will give 4 a try and see how much lag if any there is.

With the 6870 I can only run 1 thread otherwise it lags bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm running five WU's on mine and it's pretty freaking laggy, but the CPU crunching as well.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Quick question, and it has probably been answered a few times LOL
> 
> How many wu's can a person run with a 7770 GHZ edition card and still have the system usable?
> 
> ...



Part of it depends on the system and the CPU I guess.  I can run eight on each of the 7770's and everything is fine except videos.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm running five WU's on mine and it's pretty freaking laggy, but the CPU crunching as well.



Yes, it will be laggy--I've found that over two WUs on cards tends to do that (unfortunately).  Hence why I suggest (if possible) a different system for daily use (or suspending GPU computing while you're using the computer)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, it will be laggy--I've found that over two WUs on cards tends to do that (unfortunately).  Hence why I suggest (if possible) a different system for daily use (or suspending GPU computing while you're using the computer)



I just suspended when in use, have no choice really.   Oh well, it does spend a lot of time idle, and that's when the magic happens.


----------



## topry (Mar 13, 2013)

Question for those running multiple GPUs - do you notice any performance difference based on the PCI slot? For example if you have 3 identical cards in a mobo with x16, x8, x4 is there any demonstrable difference due to the number of channels or are the data transfer requirements for the GPU tasks such that this metric isn't relevant?


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2013)

topry said:


> Question for those running multiple GPUs - do you notice any performance difference based on the PCI slot? For example if you have 3 identical cards in a mobo with x16, x8, x4 is there any demonstrable difference due to the number of channels or are the data transfer requirements for the GPU tasks such that this metric isn't relevant?



I had 2x 7770's running in a AMD 970 chipset board (x16/x4) and didn't notice any difference in output.... The difference between a 16X and a 4X slot shouldn't be more than 10% imo


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 13, 2013)

I know that even an x2 slot is plenty for FAH, so I doubt that x4 is an issue.  At least it doesn't seem to be with my i7-920 system.


----------



## topry (Mar 13, 2013)

Norton/Ion - thanks for the input. I did not expect it would be relevant (assuming there wasn't a bottleneck elsewhere). I tried to perform some anecdotal tests, but with WU's of varying sizes and the inability to re-run the same WU's for comparisons, it wasn't possible to get any meaningful datapoints.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what the average completion time should be for a WU on a 7970 running say 8 WU's concurrently? I'm showing around 9 minutes to completion and was wondering if all is well.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2013)

That sounds about right


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> That sounds about right



Revised - It's about 7 minutes now...I should probably add more WU's to the card?

Changed to 12 WU's and it's back to around 9 minutes...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2013)

When you change you have to let it settle a little.  If you have several WU's trying to complete all at the same time they are fighting for CPU time, and it slows them down.  As they settle, they start to stagger more and finish one after another instead of all at the same time.


----------



## topry (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone successful in running NVidia and AMD/ATI GPU in same rig - either same project or different? I have not tried it yet and while both cards with current drivers 'should' run under windows 7 independently, I don't currently have an AMD card to test with.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 16, 2013)

topry said:


> Anyone successful in running NVidia and AMD/ATI GPU in same rig - either same project or different? I have not tried it yet and while both cards with current drivers 'should' run under windows 7 independently, I don't currently have an AMD card to test with.



I have done it recently with one 5850 and two GTX 295's...worked great for a spell, but the 295's quit receiving WU's after a re-boot.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2013)

topry said:


> Anyone successful in running NVidia and AMD/ATI GPU in same rig - either same project or different? I have not tried it yet and while both cards with current drivers 'should' run under windows 7 independently, I don't currently have an AMD card to test with.





rickss69 said:


> I have done it recently with one 5850 and two GTX 295's...worked great for a spell, but the 295's quit receiving WU's after a re-boot.



I have been wondering the same thing. I am currently running a single 7870 but also have a GTX560 that is sitting doing nothing. 
Not sure how that would work LOL. Would I install the card and Nvidia driver and try it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

Any idea what the settings have to be set at on the utility to run four WU's on two 7770's?

Also, do i run a C/F bridge or not?


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any idea what the settings have to be set at on the utility to run four WU's on two 7770's?
> 
> Also, do i run a C/F bridge or not?



Bridge isn't needed

Do the following:

add the use all gpus line to cc_config file

in the app_config
use 0.25 on the gpu line (8 total wu's)
use 0.5 or less for the cpu line (depends on cpu)

See code below 

cc_confg

```
cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>
```
app_config

```
<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>8</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>0.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>0.50</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>
```


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Bridge isn't needed
> 
> Do the following:
> 
> ...



I'm getting this now...


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm getting this now...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130318/Capture034.jpg



Is the cc_config file in this folder/path?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like they are getting loaded up fine.  What are max safe temps for these cards?  Seen the one that is getting little air is running much hotter.






Yep, seems like it is...


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like they are getting loaded up fine.  What are max safe temps for these cards?  Seen the one that is getting little air is running much hotter.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130318/Capture035.jpg
> 
> ...



The top card tends to get starved of cool air/pick up heat from the lower card- If you can get a fan in front of the cards it will help a lot

My top card ran in the 70's until I added a fan. It runs around 60 now...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 19, 2013)

Chicken - I found this and use one in my gamer... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ounting_Kit_BK00-0107-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s262


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Chicken - I found this and use one in my gamer... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ounting_Kit_BK00-0107-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s262
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/...iast/NZXTPhantomEnthusiast005_zps91bb43c1.jpg



That's pretty bad ass man. I Have something similar but not magnetic in my AMD rig to keep the board cool.  Gotta get something like this for the 7770's.  Thanks for the link


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 20, 2013)

And suddenly tonight w/o knowing why, my BOINC for MacOS X 10.7.5 started to accept work for my ATI GPU. Strange world cause i investigated quite a bit about it two months ago but found no answer ... and a few minutes ago, watching a youtube video i saw how it was getting slower ... same symptom as it happens on Windows when it's GPU crunching.

Thought it couldn't be that on Mac (it has been running since the beginning of January and the GPU was detected but no available work for it ever) ... but i gave it a try, i just looked at the Manager to double check and found that it was really crunching!!! So excellent news, i don't have to reboot anymore to do GPU crunching on my main rig 

It's running multi WU's as well 

PS: Any MacOS user who had that issue as well?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Bridge isn't needed
> 
> Do the following:
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like they are getting loaded up fine.  What are max safe temps for these cards?  Seen the one that is getting little air is running much hotter.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130318/Capture035.jpg
> 
> ...




With all this talk about using multiple cards, I am wondering if I couldn't put my GTX560 in my rig as a secondary card behind the current hd7870 to help in GPU work units. Hmm, not sure how well it would run though. 
Not even sure what type of config I would have to set up to make it work correctly.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

Probably not worth it, as the Nvidia don't net as much as AMD. Red = crunch, green = fold.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> With all this talk about using multiple cards, I am wondering if I couldn't put my GTX560 in my rig as a secondary card behind the current hd7870 to help in GPU work units. Hmm, not sure how well it would run though.
> Not even sure what type of config I would have to set up to make it work correctly.



My GTX470s get about 16-17k PPD each and the GTX460s each got ~8-9k.  Not terrible, by any stretch of the imagination, but it would probably just confuse the HD7870 more than it did good.

If you want it put to use, my i7 folding system still has an empty slot; it could go right next to the GTX550TI


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 1, 2013)

*Computation Error*

I'm having trouble getting BOINC to run multiple GPU WUs on my 7850.  I'm getting a "Computation Error" in 2 seconds or less on each WU.  All clocks are stock. The CPU runs fine.  I'm using 7.0.59(x64) on an i3.  Here's my app_config.xml (it's in the right place too).  I need a clue.

<app_config>
   <app>
      <name>hcc1</name>
      <max_concurrent>4</max_concurrent>
      <gpu_versions>
          <gpu_usage>.25</gpu_usage>
          <cpu_usage>1</cpu_usage>
      </gpu_versions>
   </app>
</app_config>

Here's the errors


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2013)

7.0.44 is known to be stable.  Try the older client.  Also, what GPU drivers are you using?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm using AMD 13.1 Drivers.  How can I get Boinc 7.0.44?  They only have 7.0.28 and 7.0.59 as download choices at http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2013)

*I found it.*

Nevermind.  I found 7.0.44 at http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=6698&sort=5.  Thanks for your help.  I'm going to finish my CPU runs, clear out all BOINC software (should be easy, new PC), and install 7.0.44.  Wish me luck!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 2, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm using AMD 13.1 Drivers.  How can I get Boinc 7.0.44?  They only have 7.0.28 and 7.0.59 as download choices at http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php.



You might try the 12.11 beta 4's (or 6 or whatever the last one was) or the latest betas.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> You might try the 12.11 beta 4's (or 6 or whatever the last one was) or the latest betas.



12.6 runs great on all of my crunchers.... check with manofthem if you happen to be using Win8


----------



## t_ski (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> 12.6 runs great on all of my crunchers.... check with manofthem if you happen to be using Win8



Was there a certain required driver version for the GPU units, or what that a certain driver version for the 7770?


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Was there a certain required driver version for the GPU units, or what that a certain driver version for the 7770?



iirc manofthem needed to use 13.2 beta's? to keep his driver from crashing while crunching on his 7970's with Win8

I use 12.6's for all of my crunching rigs.... they do the job w/o errors and I use engineering rule #1- If It Ain't Broke Don't Fix It


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> iirc manofthem needed to use 13.2 beta's? to keep his driver from crashing while crunching on his 7970's with Win8
> 
> I use 12.6's for all of my crunching rigs.... they do the job w/o errors and I use engineering rule #1- If It Ain't Broke Don't Fix It



Yes, first one I tried that worked was the 13.2b4.  I just updated to 13.3b (due to Crysis 3), and everything has been going smoothly


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Yes, first one I tried that worked was the 13.2b4.  I just updated to 13.3b (due to Crysis 3), and everything has been going smoothly



Yes, same driver has been working much better on Win8.  I even can watch videos again while crunching (had green playback before).


----------



## hat (Apr 4, 2013)

Still only good for HCC? Has anyone found any way to allow a single GPU to process multiple WUs at a time while crunching for all projects?

Ah, nevermind. I see with this new method I can run every single project and still process multiple GPU WUs with a single card. Good, good...


----------



## adulaamin (May 15, 2013)

Good day! My PC won't run GPU work units. I tried using the Auto-setup utility and I tried doing it manually but the BOINC Manager is showing a notice saying "app hcc1 not found in app_config.xml". I have a screenshot below of the notice and of the xml file created. The file is saved in C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org and I am tried using 7.0.44 and 7.0.64.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2013)

HCC GPU units are gone, no more, adios, so long


----------



## adulaamin (May 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> HCC GPU units are gone, no more, adios, so long



dayum... no wonder...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Perhaps, again, someday? Let's hope so!!

BTW, Sweep of the Stickies!!!


----------

